# Breast Augmentation in Singapore - My Journey



## tvxqgirl

Hi guys!I want to detail my BA journey in SG. Background about me: petite, pear-shaped body. A cup and bony chest.

If you say I’m a promoter - lol I’m laughing so hard I’m practically rolling. If you’re from Singapore, you should know that SG aesthetic clinics cannot use B&As of their patients unless the patient signs consent. Offering to write a review for the clinic or allowing your B&A photos to be used in their marketing effort WILL NOT give you a discount on aesthetic services. Trust me - your broke girl, aka me, already tried this since I was planning on writing a review anyway. I’m not writing this review to get any benefits but just to share my experiences.

Also, plastic surgery can only be performed by specialists in Singapore. Clinics offering botox, filler etc may be done by general practitioners. You can easily check the registration of doctors, including the universities they graduated from, their specialisms, and which years they qualified on the public portal SMC.

For memories sake, I took a picture of my before boobies here. 







These are my Wishboobs:


----------



## tvxqgirl

*Breast FT vs Breast Implants??*
I requested price quotes from 9 plastic surgery clinics (Azataca, Evan Woo, SW1, Clifford clinic, Wongs, LSJ, Allure, Shens, Sweng) in Singapore. I also consulted clinics in Korea and Malaysia. For Thailand the major hospitals that cater to foreigners post their prices online. I enquired on the pricing for both breast FT and with implants. 

As at July 2020 the SG price range for breast FT is from SGD7,000+ to SGD25k. The price range for implants is from SGD10k to SGD17k. These prices generally include anaesthesia, facility fees, and GST (consumer tax). The reason why breast FT is so expensive is because surgeons consider it as two surgeries, fat grafting and liposuction. The upper range of SGD25k generally involves body contouring, i.e. not just lipo - ing enough fats for the engraftment but also taking out enough to get your desired thighs etc. 

I really wanted to do breast FT at first because I want soft breasts. In fact, if not for the COVID-19 pandemic and the ensuing travel restrictions, I’d do BA(Fat graft) in Korea. But the combination of the high price for breast FT, the need to do second round to increase the engraftment rate, along with possibly not being able to get a desired size and shape and a more modest cup size increase, made me more inclined to breast implants.


----------



## tvxqgirl

*Consultation with SW1*
After the price enquiring process I decided to book a consult with Dr Chia at SW1. I read good reviews about her on the Singapore expat/motherhood forums + she’s female and I think I’d feel more comfortable with her. She started the consult with a powerpoint presentation about implants, then moving on to fat grafts. Then after that I felt the implants and I changed into a robe for the Vectra imaging so I could see what my breasts would look like in 3D after doing the surgery. Anyway, not to bore you guys, I compiled some of the more pertinent questions and responses below, which are probably the commonly asked questions anyway. 

_*Breast FT*
Calcification/lumps in the breast_ - Lumps may happen if too much is engrafted and the inner part, which can’t get enough nutrients to survive, hardens. Different surgeons have different methods of grafting, such as location etc. 

_When to do second round of FT _- Can do second round after 3 months. 

_Can’t we take out enough fat in round 1 of liposuction and preserve the fat to be used again after 3 months?_ - The fat viability will decrease. So you have to liposuction each time you engraft. 
*
Implants*
_BIA - ALCL (cancer)_: Happens with older generation of implants, rougher texture. Implants of today generally used in breast reconstructions for breast cancer survivors so they don’t usually cause cancer themselves or other tissue disease. 

_Breast implant illness_: Didn’t encounter any of her patients with these kind of symptoms. 

_Replace every 10-15 years?_: Those are older generation of implants. If you have no problem with the implants you can keep them in. 

_Over the muscle approach_: Can be used to prevent animation deformity/ double bubble phenomenon that can occur with dual plane/under the muscle approaches. But problem with over-the-muscle approach is rippling, implant looking obvious, etc. 

_Scarring_: 2.5cm -4cm scarring, depending on volume of implant chosen. If the scar doesn’t fade with time, can do laser on it. 

Initially, I was recommended 245 or 265cc Motiva Ergonomix (Demi) implants, over the muscle after an assessment of the breast tissue. 

These are the pics from the Vectra computer modelling. Left is my before chest, middle is with 245cc, right is with 265cc.


----------



## tvxqgirl

*Post-consult considerations*
What I emphasised in consultation is that I really wanted a natural, soft breast. I told the doctor about my active lifestyle, which consists of a lot of upper body exercise like gym. For me, having breasts that look good in clothes is more important overall than having breasts that look good naked. I was okay with only going up to a full B or small C. 

After the first consult I madly started researching breast animation deformity, and the sub-glandular and sub-muscular approaches to decide which placement is good for me in the long-term. The better approach is probably to pay for another consultation with a different surgeon to get a second opinion but I didn’t wish to spend more money on consults and I felt comfortable enough with Dr Chia. 

*Second consultation*
I had a second consultation with Dr Chia. At this consultation, I asked her to explain how the pocket for the implant will be made, how capsular contracture will be minimised, rupture rates for Motiva, and the warranty for Motiva. We also changed the approach to dual plane - I’m a “borderline” case which can do either over-the-muscle or dual plane, because I have a bony chest. I told Dr Chia that I’m always trying to lose weight (girls - ya feel me? LOL) and because I have a bony chest, she said she’d do dual plane to prevent an “implanted” look. 

I found my diary after the second consultation. I wrote "I still feel really scared as the surgery approaches. Not sure if I’ve gone too big with the size. Not sure if I’ll be used to my new boobies."


----------



## tvxqgirl

*Surgery date *
About 3 weeks+ after the first consult, I had my surgery!! My IMMEDIATE post-op boobies (I asked the kind nurse to help me take pictures):-





As you can see it's still very full on top. Hope it'll drop and fluff soon!

I forgot to mention, my incision site was underbust. Typically I think Dr Chia does the underbust incision method. 

I'll be back later to post my operation date experience! Also, don't worry, I intend to update this thread in 3,6, and 12 month intervals with pics. Probably with bra cos I'm so lazy to censor my nipples on my computer. Haha


----------



## tvxqgirl

*Operation day experience*

Once I went in, I was given 2 pills (one was Arnica, the other I can't remember the name), and some water. I took these pills, changed into the operating gown, and had a final check-in with Dr Chia. She told me that in the interim period from my first consult to surgery day, they had managed to get stock of Keller Funnel (there were some issues with supply during the lockdown period) and so I had to top up the cost for the usage of the Keller funnel in the BA. 

Then I changed into the operating gown, and the nurse started briefing me on the post-op medications. Then the I met the anaesthetist, who I thought was very kind. They brought me to the OT and tried to make the bed warmer by pumping warm air. I lay down the bed while the anaesthetist talked to me and reassured me. Then I knocked out. 

Next thing I knew, I woke up, feeling really cold and shivering. A short while later, I realised I had been moved to a different room, and the nurse covered me with a warm, heated blanket. I was feeling really giddy. A little while later again, the nurse came back in and she helped me to sit up. The doctor came in and chatted, but I don't remember anything that she said to me. After resting a bit more, I asked the nurse to help me sit up (I couldn't get up), and told her I needed to pee. Not sure what they put into the IV drip since I had fasted from drinks and water for at least 6 hours prior, but I had to go haha. I went to the washroom without a problem. 

Then I paid the remainder of the surgery, got another briefing on the post-op medication, and waited for my transport to go home! The nurse said they monitored me for around 2h post-surgery and I was doing fine. While I was in the waiting area, I saw a book written by Dr Suh (my nose job doctor in 2015!!) and found it so humorous and ironic that I was back in plastic surgery so I took a pic.


----------



## tvxqgirl

*Operation day experience (cont'd)*

My chest area felt: Tight.As.Hell. As if I just did 150 full push-ups when my capacity was only 5 push-ups. I got home, and as the anesthesia slowly wore off, I ate and took more medicine. I felt pretty normal, still able to wash the dishes at home etc., just tight and tired...

The same night, I showered, but tried not to get anything on the stitches area at the underbust.


----------



## tvxqgirl

*Pricing*
The breakdown at this clinic was:
- Consultation + GST
- Surgery (including anaesthesia, facility fees, implants, funnel and consumables etc.) + GST
- Post-op bra
- Subsequent follow-ups 

I'm not comfortable announcing to the world what I paid, so yo can reach out to the clinic directly to enquire on the pricing or PM me, if you need to. Only do note that the deposit to book the surgery is 50% of the fees.


----------



## tvxqgirl

*3rd day post-op*
My chest feels really tight and the upper pole looks really tight. Sleeping and getting out of bed still is painful. Sometimes I wonder why I put myself through this pain, couldn't I have lived with my small titties? Haha... hope it'll drop and fluff soon!


----------



## tvxqgirl

*First week post-op*
The first week was the hardest to get through. I felt persistent achiness in the chest area, difficulty sleeping. I also couldn't take the optional painkiller, Ultracet, because it caused me nausea and giddiness. I felt like I had a balloon on my chest and wondered how long it would be this hard, tight, and uncomfortable. 

When the bandages were removed on the 7th day, I saw the underboob incision. I'm not sure how long it is, but I think it's about 3cm? 

I think I also felt down because I was punishing myself/being punitive with myself for spending so much of my savings for what appeared to be just pain and discomfort. The price was fair, and possibly equivalent to what I would pay in Korea. But I just felt very anxious about financial security and money because I basically spent money I've been saving years for and could use for other things. 

Now that the pain and discomfort is getting better, I am also starting to see that I was being unnecessarily harsh on myself. I just have to trust that I made the right decisions and move on and enjoy my new boobies!!


----------



## tvxqgirl

I was reading a very interesting thread on PF: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/implants-why-do-so-many-women-get-them.540219 and it got me thinking and reflecting on my ongoing BA journey. 

Before surgery, I was a pear-shape. My full bust pre-surgery was 80cm (underbust, 75cm). I was an A cup, and sometimes an AA. But I had a small waist (~25in) and curvy hips of ~38in. I have always been at a healthy weight range and tried dieting to shed inches off the hips to be more proportioned, but that didn't work. I also tried increasing my bust size by eating things said to give you bigger boobs, but that also didn't work for me. LOL. 

Now that I am more filled up on top, I can see that I look curvier and more "hourglass" when I'm naked. It feels good also to try on new clothes and realise that I don't have to alter clothing at the chest anymore for it to fit/not gap.


----------



## Honeyjello

@tvxqgirl thanks for sharing your BA recovery progress! It's hard to find reviews on SG clinics. I'm also very bony and considering BA too (although still unsure if i am really comfortable with implants). Can I PM you about your consult with Evan woo?


----------



## sweetgems

@tvxqgirl so glad to come across ur posts. My friend and her sister both went to Dr Chia and I am considering too. Just not ready to take the leap. U gave many details that I had questions about, thanks so much for sharing ur journey! So helpful! Can I ask how long leave did you have to take before going back to work? Good to hear ur more shapely now   all the best with the rest of ur recovery.


----------



## tvxqgirl

Honeyjello said:


> @tvxqgirl thanks for sharing your BA recovery progress! It's hard to find reviews on SG clinics. I'm also very bony and considering BA too (although still unsure if i am really comfortable with implants). Can I PM you about your consult with Evan woo?



Hi Honeyjello! I didn't go for a consult with Evan Woo unfortunately.  I called the clinic to enquire on the price and then ruled them out. I think they didn't want to give me a quote upfront and wanted me to come in for a consultation first before they quoted, and so I just ruled them out because I wasn't keen on spending consultation money on a doctor I wasn't sure I'd be going to. Money was a big consideration for me in going to this and if the cost was really too high for all the SG clinics I was prepared to wait it out and go to Malaysia/Thailand.


----------



## tvxqgirl

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi Honeyjello! I didn't go for a consult with Evan Woo unfortunately.  I called the clinic to enquire on the price and then ruled them out. I think they didn't want to give me a quote upfront and wanted me to come in for a consultation first before they quoted, and so I just ruled them out because I wasn't keen on spending consultation money on a doctor I wasn't sure I'd be going to. Money was a big consideration for me in going to this and if the cost was really too high for all the SG clinics I was prepared to wait it out and go to Malaysia/Thailand.



I just double-checked, and from my WhatsApp messages with Evan Woo clinic, I only enquired on the price for breast FT and that's when they asked me to come in for a consult.  I didn't ask about the cost of BA via implants.


----------



## tvxqgirl

sweetgems said:


> @tvxqgirl so glad to come across ur posts. My friend and her sister both went to Dr Chia and I am considering too. Just not ready to take the leap. U gave many details that I had questions about, thanks so much for sharing ur journey! So helpful! Can I ask how long leave did you have to take before going back to work? Good to hear ur more shapely now   all the best with the rest of ur recovery.



Thank you, @sweetgems ! I have 2 jobs (one full-time, one part-time)  and my part-time job is in F&B which is quite physically taxing.  I will restart my part-time work soon (4 weeks post-op)  and try to take it easy but the recommended timeframe for exercise is 6 weeks after operation.  For my full-time job I haven't been working cos of job change, but I think only about 3 days leave would be needed for me.


----------



## theBootyfan

girl... your results look stunning! thank for such a detailed story telling... beyond appreciated!


----------



## Honeyjello

tvxqgirl said:


> Thank you, @sweetgems ! I have 2 jobs (one full-time, one part-time)  and my part-time job is in F&B which is quite physically taxing.  I will restart my part-time work soon (4 weeks post-op)  and try to take it easy but the recommended timeframe for exercise is 6 weeks after operation.  For my full-time job I haven't been working cos of job change, but I think only about 3 days leave would be needed for me.


 Thanks for the reply about Evan woo clinic. Which other clinics did you get in person consult before confirming your decision to go with Dr Chia?

Usually how many days would we need to take leave off work to recover after BA surgery, when's the soonest we can return to work - did dr advise on this? I've read about some people going overseas alone for BA surgery and some say it is manageable on their own right adter surgery, some say to have a companion with you to help out with things. What's your experience, do you feel it's very painful/difficult to do daily things on your own after surgery?

You said wait 6 weeks before exeecise. Does this also apply for carrying heavy items like moving stuff or even shopping bags/grocery shopping etc?


----------



## tvxqgirl

*1 month post-op update*






At 1 month post-op, I don't really feel sore around my boobs anymore. With Motiva implants, I wore a sports bra given by the clinic for the first 7 days, and after that switched to an unlined wired bra during the day and a sports bra at night. The sports bra that was given by the clinic and that I wear at night isn't really like a sports bra in the sense that it doesn't really compress the bust, just has material at the sides to prevent the boobs from going too outwards.  I have been given the all-clear to wear normal bras, as long as the wires are not too narrow. 

I also went to Victoria's Secret and got sized. I am now a 32C! I know VS has purported vanity sizing, and maybe I am not a real "C", but when I tried on bras, I felt so happy and strangely emotional at seeing myself filling them out. Breasts... a miraculous lump of fat indeed! (to use Chrissy Teigen's words) 

I also did get some boob greed and wondering if I should have gone bigger? But I am happy when I look at it now. It's close to my Wishboobs (see first post) and I want to move on. 

*Underboob incision scarring*

This is what the underboob scarring looks like now. 






Pic quality is awful - sorry, I really tried my best with my phone in a small bathroom with bathroom lighting. I'm still using the silicone scar tape that the clinic gave. Dr Chia said during early consults before doing my BA that if the scarring doesn't lighten over time, the clinic would provide laser treatment. I'm not too worried about the scar for now - it's kinda long, but I have hope that the scar will continue to lighten over time. 

I will be back in a few months time to share updates! In the meantime, to anyone who is reading this, I hope you have a good day


----------



## tvxqgirl

Honeyjello said:


> Thanks for the reply about Evan woo clinic. Which other clinics did you get in person consult before confirming your decision to go with Dr Chia?
> 
> Usually how many days would we need to take leave off work to recover after BA surgery, when's the soonest we can return to work - did dr advise on this? I've read about some people going overseas alone for BA surgery and some say it is manageable on their own right adter surgery, some say to have a companion with you to help out with things. What's your experience, do you feel it's very painful/difficult to do daily things on your own after surgery?
> 
> You said wait 6 weeks before exeecise. Does this also apply for carrying heavy items like moving stuff or even shopping bags/grocery shopping etc?



Hi @Honeyjello ! I only consulted with SW1. I did consider consulting at Shens too but in the end decided not to after talking to someone from a KKT group. 

I didn't ask Dr Chia when's the soonest we can return to work as I wasn't working during the immediate post-op period. I know what you mean, I've seen youtube videos where people say that for 3 days post-op, they need someone to help them get out of bed or open doors or even to use their arms after BA. For me I didn't have that experience. The clinic advised me to get transport to go home post-op, and I did, but I was honestly feeling fine. When I got home, I even washed the dishes! The next day, and the day after, it was hard to get out of bed but I managed fine by rolling my feet to the ground first. I think this can easily be circumvented if you sleep at 45 degrees and not with just one head pillow like me. The first week, I had to do chest exercises as instructed by the clinic too. The only exercise that really was uncomfortable and slightly painful was trying to lift my arms to the side. That got better over time. I started cooking again on day 3 and from the next day after operation I could already use the computer. 

The only thing I want to caution is, I was given an optional painkiller Ultracet in addition to another painkiller. I used Ultracet the second day but quickly gave up on it. Its supposedly a strong painkiller but after the effects wore off, I would get bad headaches and feel extremely nauseous and have to lie down. So I just gave up on taking that optional painkiller. Apart from that, in my experience it wasn't difficult to do daily things on my own after surgery. It's just that the whole chest area kinda feels tight and uncomfortable, with a feeling of extreme muscle soreness. I think also the method of inserting the implant probably makes a difference, over-the-muscle approaches should be less uncomfortable post-op than the dual plane. 

Yes the clinic advised 6 weeks before exercise that includes heavy lifting. I didn't go grocery shopping as I had food stocked up but I definitely carried cooking tools like the wok/steamer etc. while cooking and making meals during the first week post-op.


----------



## Honeyjello

Thanks for taking the time to reply in-depth! Hope your new boobs shape up to what you want eventually. They look good.


----------



## tvxqgirl

Honeyjello said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply in-depth! Hope your new boobs shape up to what you want eventually. They look good.



Hi! I hope so too! Can't wait for them to drop and fluff more!


----------



## sweetgems

tvxqgirl said:


> Thank you, @sweetgems ! I have 2 jobs (one full-time, one part-time)  and my part-time job is in F&B which is quite physically taxing.  I will restart my part-time work soon (4 weeks post-op)  and try to take it easy but the recommended timeframe for exercise is 6 weeks after operation.  For my full-time job I haven't been working cos of job change, but I think only about 3 days leave would be needed for me.



3 days is quite fast. I WFH alternate weeks now so it’s a good time for me. Ur boobs are already looking great at 1 month! Scars looks ok too, shorter than other pictures I saw before. Thanks very much @tvxqgirl, have a good day too!!


----------



## Honeyjello

sweetgems said:


> @tvxqgirl so glad to come across ur posts. My friend and her sister both went to Dr Chia and I am considering too. Just not ready to take the leap. U gave many details that I had questions about, thanks so much for sharing ur journey! So helpful! Can I ask how long leave did you have to take before going back to work? Good to hear ur more shapely now   all the best with the rest of ur recovery.


@sweetgems How long ago did your friend and her sis get BA done, and are they very happy with the results by Dr Chia? Did their change look natural (as in not the over the top plastic boobs like what Caucasian people go for)? Did they heal nicely without/with minimal or fine scarring? (If you happen to know)


----------



## chDlkl94

tvxqgirl said:


> *1 month post-op update*
> 
> View attachment 4830439
> 
> View attachment 4830442
> 
> 
> At 1 month post-op, I don't really feel sore around my boobs anymore. With Motiva implants, I wore a sports bra given by the clinic for the first 7 days, and after that switched to an unlined wired bra during the day and a sports bra at night. The sports bra that was given by the clinic and that I wear at night isn't really like a sports bra in the sense that it doesn't really compress the bust, just has material at the sides to prevent the boobs from going too outwards.  I have been given the all-clear to wear normal bras, as long as the wires are not too narrow.
> 
> I also went to Victoria's Secret and got sized. I am now a 32C! I know VS has purported vanity sizing, and maybe I am not a real "C", but when I tried on bras, I felt so happy and strangely emotional at seeing myself filling them out. Breasts... a miraculous lump of fat indeed! (to use Chrissy Teigen's words)
> 
> I also did get some boob greed and wondering if I should have gone bigger? But I am happy when I look at it now. It's close to my Wishboobs (see first post) and I want to move on.
> 
> *Underboob incision scarring*
> 
> This is what the underboob scarring looks like now.
> 
> View attachment 4830446
> 
> View attachment 4830447
> 
> 
> Pic quality is awful - sorry, I really tried my best with my phone in a small bathroom with bathroom lighting. I'm still using the silicone scar tape that the clinic gave. Dr Chia said during early consults before doing my BA that if the scarring doesn't lighten over time, the clinic would provide laser treatment. I'm not too worried about the scar for now - it's kinda long, but I have hope that the scar will continue to lighten over time.
> 
> I will be back in a few months time to share updates! In the meantime, to anyone who is reading this, I hope you have a good day


Oh gee...! you look fabulous!


----------



## sweetgems

Honeyjello said:


> @sweetgems How long ago did your friend and her sis get BA done, and are they very happy with the results by Dr Chia? Did their change look natural (as in not the over the top plastic boobs like what Caucasian people go for)? Did they heal nicely without/with minimal or fine scarring? (If you happen to know)


Ard 3 months ago. Definitely happy! They didn’t show me the scars but they say looks ok. The top part of their breasts look soft and natural to me now... But they say at the start, the top is quite full and stiff.


----------



## locogirl

Hello @tvxqgirl thank you for sharing your review on this forum! I read it and it was one of the reasons i decided to eventually go ahead with my BA. I did it at SW1 clinic too but with Dr Tan YC instead, having read many good reviews of him on other forums. I just did the BA on 8 Dec and am freaking out because I think I might have gone too big in size. I was recommended 265cc, 295cc and eventually chose 315cc. FYI, I'm 159cm and 49kg and was a size AA cup to begin with.

When i contacted the clinic, they said its too early to tell as there is still swelling and a good gauge of the size would be in 3 months time. Im feeling so depressed because I know very likely the end result might still be too big. Like you, i work out frequently and wanted something natural and not too OTT when i wear sports wear. And now im very sure i might need to do a revision after 3 months.

I wanted to ask how is your progress now? and did the boob swelling go down very significantly in size after 3-4 months?


----------



## sweetgems

locogirl said:


> Hello @tvxqgirl thank you for sharing your review on this forum! I read it and it was one of the reasons i decided to eventually go ahead with my BA. I did it at SW1 clinic too but with Dr Tan YC instead, having read many good reviews of him on other forums. I just did the BA on 8 Dec and am freaking out because I think I might have gone too big in size. I was recommended 265cc, 295cc and eventually chose 315cc. FYI, I'm 159cm and 49kg and was a size AA cup to begin with.
> 
> When i contacted the clinic, they said its too early to tell as there is still swelling and a good gauge of the size would be in 3 months time. Im feeling so depressed because I know very likely the end result might still be too big. Like you, i work out frequently and wanted something natural and not too OTT when i wear sports wear. And now im very sure i might need to do a revision after 3 months.
> 
> I wanted to ask how is your progress now? and did the boob swelling go down very significantly in size after 3-4 months?



315cc is a full implant? Maybe doc chose full for you which I heard can feel too round. But it should de-swell and become softer? Hang in there.


----------



## sweetgems

How are u doing @tvxqgirl? Im looking forwards to my consultation in Jan with Dr Chia. Hope my experience will be like urs.


----------



## locogirl

sweetgems said:


> 315cc is a full implant? Maybe doc chose full for you which I heard can feel too round. But it should de-swell and become softer? Hang in there.



Hello @sweetgems, Dr Tan chose for me full (Moderate plus) profile. Maybe a demi (Moderate) profile would have been better. Hope your consultation with Dr Chia goes well!


----------



## tvxqgirl

Hi! I'm so sorry for disappearing for so long, life has been kicking me in the butt for the last few months. I'll be back with an update post and pics soon!!



locogirl said:


> I wanted to ask how is your progress now? and did the boob swelling go down very significantly in size after 3-4 months?



The boob swelling did go down after 3-4 months!! when i first got the implants i kinda felt like an 'elephant on my chest' if you know what i mean? like WOAH! but that feeling settled after a while and now i feel like the implants are me! like i can't imagine having my pre-BA chest again. 



sweetgems said:


> How are u doing @tvxqgirl? Im looking forwards to my consultation in Jan with Dr Chia. Hope my experience will be like urs.



Hi bb! I'm doing ok! Just that real life has been crazy for me! I'll be back with an update post soon. Hope your consult went well!! Did you decide yet?


----------



## tvxqgirl

*6 months post-op update!*






My 6 month update pics!

I might not be able to get great cleavage, because of the way my chest is - it sort of protrudes. A bit like those "pigeon chest" pictures online, though mine is a mild case. I was warned by Dr Chia that with implants, I might not be able to really get nice cleavage. I think the approach I took - under the muscle - might have also impacted this, as implants placed over the muscle have always looked more 'natural' in a sense.

Dr Chia says if I want, I can consider doing fat graft to the inner curvature of the boobs to get nicer cleavage. I told her I'll think about it and am happy with my implants for now.

My boobs feel okay. They aren't hard or anything, and its definitely softened over time as I de-swelled. Sometimes my chest muscles feel a little odd after I've done weights and chest exercises, but its nothing serious yet and I seem to have avoided animation deformity for now.

*Underbust scarring pics*



The indentation line above the scar was actually from my bra underwire!



I've gone for one laser treatment at SW1 and was informed that only the first laser treatment is free. I'm not sure if I really saw a big improvement from the laser treatment, and the scars are healing at a different rate for each boob. Maybe I'll try laser again next time when I get to travel!

My next update will be sometime in July 2021! That would be the 1 year mark of doing my BA. On my final update, I probably want to upload a short video of my boobs to show the boobs in motion (with nipple pasties of course)- I wanted to do it this time around but forgot. So posting it here so I'll remember the next time =) I'll try to come back and answer questions if I can, and if there are any!

I hope all you beautiful people are doing fine! 2020 was such a crazy year, all of it. 2021 has been crazy too, but I hope it gets better!


----------



## Honeyjello

@tvxqgirl Hey girl! Thanks for updating your journey, your boobs look great! Are you able to lie on the front now or have to avoid doing that? So with implants in, does it feel like it's part of you (like can't feel it there) or is there a foreign sensation?

I'm still on the fence about surgery, mainly due to the cost, but I am thinking of booking appointment with Sw1 and maybe 1 or 2 more clinics (but the consult fees put me off....so expensive). Have just sent email enquiries to a number of clinics last week and currently trying to shortlist and decide who to consult in person now.


----------



## tvxqgirl

Honeyjello said:


> @tvxqgirl Hey girl! Thanks for updating your journey, your boobs look great! Are you able to lie on the front now or have to avoid doing that? So with implants in, does it feel like it's part of you (like can't feel it there) or is there a foreign sensation?
> 
> I'm still on the fence about surgery, mainly due to the cost, but I am thinking of booking appointment with Sw1 and maybe 1 or 2 more clinics (but the consult fees put me off....so expensive). Have just sent email enquiries to a number of clinics last week and currently trying to shortlist and decide who to consult in person now.



Thanks dear! Hmm I've never really slept stomach/face down before, but I've slept on the side! Not so sure about lying on my front. 

The implants mostly feel like part of me! It feels strange when my boobs ache with an unsupported sports bra during exercise. I guess this must be what people with bigger boobs feel like? I never had this issue pre-op but you've seen my pre-op titties in this thread  

I understand... don't worry and take your time to decide! I have hopes that we'll all be able to travel by after June 2021. Though I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high!


----------



## sweetgems

Thanks for posting your detailed progress @tvxqgirl  hope everything is back on track for you.

You meant like if chest is protruding then the breasts naturally more separate? Your breasts and cleavage look full and natural, and very close to your wish pic! The scar on one side looks nearly gone now, hope the other will fade soon too.

I went for my consultation! The clinic is very swanky, nice pink decor. I waited around 20mins though but Dr Chia did spend a good hour+ with me, explaining implants and surgery in detail, the chest shape issues you were talking about, showed me many before-after photos for different chests and I also did the 3D scanning to choose my implants. At one point I felt so shy, standing there top all bare and she spent what felt like forever analysing my naked chest in detail. Guess everyone goes through that

I was all excited to set the date and paid deposit etc then guess wat! I found out I’m pregnant days before the op!! Not planned but we are over the moon nonetheless...but now gotta push my BA date to next yr. According to clinic deposit policy, was supposed to forfeit my deposit but Dr Chia gave approval to refund me all. Will continue to follow your updates, your sharing def helps a lot! Happy LNY!



tvxqgirl said:


> *6 months post-op update!*
> View attachment 4965786
> 
> View attachment 4965786
> 
> View attachment 4965801
> 
> My 6 month update pics!
> 
> I might not be able to get great cleavage, because of the way my chest is - it sort of protrudes. A bit like those "pigeon chest" pictures online, though mine is a mild case. I was warned by Dr Chia that with implants, I might not be able to really get nice cleavage. I think the approach I took - under the muscle - might have also impacted this, as implants placed over the muscle have always looked more 'natural' in a sense.
> 
> Dr Chia says if I want, I can consider doing fat graft to the inner curvature of the boobs to get nicer cleavage. I told her I'll think about it and am happy with my implants for now.
> 
> My boobs feel okay. They aren't hard or anything, and its definitely softened over time as I de-swelled. Sometimes my chest muscles feel a little odd after I've done weights and chest exercises, but its nothing serious yet and I seem to have avoided animation deformity for now.
> 
> *Underbust scarring pics*
> 
> View attachment 4965789
> 
> The indentation line above the scar was actually from my bra underwire!
> 
> View attachment 4965790
> 
> I've gone for one laser treatment at SW1 and was informed that only the first laser treatment is free. I'm not sure if I really saw a big improvement from the laser treatment, and the scars are healing at a different rate for each boob. Maybe I'll try laser again next time when I get to travel!
> 
> My next update will be sometime in July 2021! That would be the 1 year mark of doing my BA. On my final update, I probably want to upload a short video of my boobs to show the boobs in motion (with nipple pasties of course)- I wanted to do it this time around but forgot. So posting it here so I'll remember the next time =) I'll try to come back and answer questions if I can, and if there are any!
> 
> I hope all you beautiful people are doing fine! 2020 was such a crazy year, all of it. 2021 has been crazy too, but I hope it gets better!
> 
> View attachment 4965787


----------



## tvxqgirl

sweetgems said:


> Thanks for posting your detailed progress @tvxqgirl  hope everything is back on track for you.
> 
> You meant like if chest is protruding then the breasts naturally more separate? Your breasts and cleavage look full and natural, and very close to your wish pic! The scar on one side looks nearly gone now, hope the other will fade soon too.
> 
> I went for my consultation! The clinic is very swanky, nice pink decor. I waited around 20mins though but Dr Chia did spend a good hour+ with me, explaining implants and surgery in detail, the chest shape issues you were talking about, showed me many before-after photos for different chests and I also did the 3D scanning to choose my implants. At one point I felt so shy, standing there top all bare and she spent what felt like forever analysing my naked chest in detail. Guess everyone goes through that
> 
> I was all excited to set the date and paid deposit etc then guess wat! I found out I’m pregnant days before the op!! Not planned but we are over the moon nonetheless...but now gotta push my BA date to next yr. According to clinic deposit policy, was supposed to forfeit my deposit but Dr Chia gave approval to refund me all. Will continue to follow your updates, your sharing def helps a lot! Happy LNY!



Thank you @sweetgems ! Congratulations on your baby!!  What a new year's blessing!!

I think so, if the chest is protruding the breasts kind of fall more 'outward'. The scar on one side is redder than the other. Both have a bit of a raised surface on the skin, which I couldn't really capture in the photo but it's there when I touch it. 

Girll sameee I felt awkward while the doctor was analysing my chest and the nurse was taking notes at the side so I can empathise!! 

I'm glad Dr Chia refunded you all your deposit!! They should, but happy it wasn't a protracted situation anyway. Happy LNY! Here's wishing you a smooth pregnancy too!


----------



## queeniebell

Hello, i am thinking of breast reduction. Do you have any docs to recommend?


----------



## sweetgems

queeniebell said:


> Hello, i am thinking of breast reduction. Do you have any docs to recommend?



I read @tvxqgirl experience here and also Dr Chia’s Realself forum reviews before I saw her. I think I saw her breast reduction surgery reviews there too. In the clinic, they were referring to her as the breast whisperer lol. But honestly not too sure, there may be other breast reduction surgeons out there. There another female plastic surgeon Dr Sng too. You can try Realself, seems to have breast reduction reviews there.


----------



## mmmkkk3

Thks @tvxqgirl for sharing ur experience, really appreciate it. I’m seeing Dr chia next week, had to wait 3 weeks... sooo looking forwards!


----------



## tvxqgirl

mmmkkk3 said:


> Thks @tvxqgirl for sharing ur experience, really appreciate it. I’m seeing Dr chia next week, had to wait 3 weeks... sooo looking forwards!


Good luck dearie!!


----------



## jessa.teng

I loved reading this thread. Very informative


----------



## bplus2021

Hi dears.

May I know how abt Dr Karen Sng? Seems like not many mentions of her.


----------



## bplus2021

tvxqgirl said:


> *Surgery date *
> About 3 weeks+ after the first consult, I had my surgery!! My IMMEDIATE post-op boobies (I asked the kind nurse to help me take pictures):-
> View attachment 4803166
> 
> View attachment 4803169
> 
> 
> As you can see it's still very full on top. Hope it'll drop and fluff soon!
> 
> I forgot to mention, my incision site was underbust. Typically I think Dr Chia does the underbust incision method.
> 
> I'll be back later to post my operation date experience! Also, don't worry, I intend to update this thread in 3,6, and 12 month intervals with pics. Probably with bra cos I'm so lazy to censor my nipples on my computer. Haha


may i know how many cc ia yours?


----------



## tvxqgirl

bplus2021 said:


> may i know how many cc ia yours?



265cc Motiva Ergonomix (Demi)


----------



## bplus2021

tvxqgirl said:


> 265cc Motiva Ergonomix (Demi)


ohh thanks for replying.  urs look like C.. i thought 300..


----------



## tvxqgirl

bplus2021 said:


> ohh thanks for replying.  urs look like C.. i thought 300..



I measured 32C at VS and 70D at Wacoal!


----------



## tvxqgirl

locogirl said:


> Hello @tvxqgirl thank you for sharing your review on this forum! I read it and it was one of the reasons i decided to eventually go ahead with my BA. I did it at SW1 clinic too but with Dr Tan YC instead, having read many good reviews of him on other forums. I just did the BA on 8 Dec and am freaking out because I think I might have gone too big in size. I was recommended 265cc, 295cc and eventually chose 315cc. FYI, I'm 159cm and 49kg and was a size AA cup to begin with.
> 
> When i contacted the clinic, they said its too early to tell as there is still swelling and a good gauge of the size would be in 3 months time. Im feeling so depressed because I know very likely the end result might still be too big. Like you, i work out frequently and wanted something natural and not too OTT when i wear sports wear. And now im very sure i might need to do a revision after 3 months.
> 
> I wanted to ask how is your progress now? and did the boob swelling go down very significantly in size after 3-4 months?



Hi @locogirl , how are you doing?


----------



## gmcnm19

Oh wow I love your scar. Mine is around the aerola, not liking it very much. Do you still have feelings on your nipple?


----------



## gmcnm19

Honeyjello said:


> @tvxqgirl Are you able to lie on the front now or have to avoid doing that?


Should be no problem, I do it all the time when doing my back massage/physical treatment.


----------



## tvxqgirl

gmcnm19 said:


> Oh wow I love your scar. Mine is around the aerola, not liking it very much. Do you still have feelings on your nipple?



Hi bb!! How are you, its been a long time since we met on the forums!! 

Thanks dear. But I think my scars are probably longer than yours? My underboob scars could be about 3cm+. I have feelings on my nipples. How is your areola scar doing?


----------



## gmcnm19

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi bb!! How are you, its been a long time since we met on the forums!!
> 
> Thanks dear. But I think my scars are probably longer than yours? My underboob scars could be about 3cm+. I have feelings on my nipples. How is your areola scar doing?


Hahaa yeah I'm doing great. No more surgery to do for now  I think underboob scar like yours will be way less visible than mine once it's faded. I put on Dermatix religiously LOL (the scar gel that my grandma's surgeon in Singapore gave her when she had her knee surgery). My scar has faded for the most part, but there's just something about it that makes me feel a little bit uncomfortable but I'm not sure what it is  anyway now I always wonder if we have to do it again after having kids  many people with natural boobs say that their boobs sagged after they have kids.Wonder if it will happen to ours.


----------



## tvxqgirl

gmcnm19 said:


> Hahaa yeah I'm doing great. No more surgery to do for now  I think underboob scar like yours will be way less visible than mine once it's faded. I put on Dermatix religiously LOL (the scar gel that my grandma's surgeon in Singapore gave her when she had her knee surgery). My scar has faded for the most part, but there's just something about it that makes me feel a little bit uncomfortable but I'm not sure what it is  anyway now I always wonder if we have to do it again after having kids  many people with natural boobs say that their boobs sagged after they have kids.Wonder if it will happen to ours.



Hmm i havent heard of dermatix before, i shall look into it！！did u try laser scar removal？im thinking of that next.  yes i heard so too. but im hoping with the implants they’ll stay up longer and not become saggy too soon。


----------



## ruruna

Hi @tvxqgirl hope things are well. I'm new to this site and read through your post. Thank you for sharing  you're experience. I'm a black transgender woman from the US and wanted to ask would you recommend me possibly going to get BA in Singapore maybe at the clinic you went to ? I want to get Motiva implants and they aren't available in the US. I've started looking outside the US for surgeons like in Korea.


----------



## gmcnm19

tvxqgirl said:


> Hmm i havent heard of dermatix before, i shall look into it！！did u try laser scar removal？im thinking of that next.  yes i heard so too. but im hoping with the implants they’ll stay up longer and not become saggy too soon。


I did not try any laser treatment for the scar as it's around the aerola area and I'm afraid it's too sensitive to do laser T_T done so many big surgeries yet still scared of some laser LOL. My grandma had her knees replaced and have 2 very big and long scars, she used that gel for months and her scars fade away so nicely, so I used it too. Try it out it's cheap too.


----------



## tvxqgirl

ruruna said:


> Hi @tvxqgirl hope things are well. I'm new to this site and read through your post. Thank you for sharing  you're experience. I'm a black transgender woman from the US and wanted to ask would you recommend me possibly going to get BA in Singapore maybe at the clinic you went to ? I want to get Motiva implants and they aren't available in the US. I've started looking outside the US for surgeons like in Korea.



Hi dear! I didn't know Motiva is not available in the US  Are they not FDA approved? I thought it was preliminary approved by FDA or something. I think I'll have to tread carefully here - I'm Singaporean and live here, and among other considerations, I chose to do my BA in Singapore because I could get more support from my family and because I could attend follow-up sessions with the clinic without having to fly out. I am pretty confident in Singapore's medical system - any medical malpractice is publicised and will result in doctors getting struck off. But that said, I believe plastic surgeons in the US are very familiar with BA and gender surgeries, and they might be more experienced than in Singapore. Here, I noticed that while most plastic surgeons say they 'specialize' in BA, they also do other surgeries like hospital stuff, or blepharoplasties, etc. They are not fully concentrated on only doing 1 type of surgery.


----------



## tvxqgirl

gmcnm19 said:


> I did not try any laser treatment for the scar as it's around the aerola area and I'm afraid it's too sensitive to do laser T_T done so many big surgeries yet still scared of some laser LOL. My grandma had her knees replaced and have 2 very big and long scars, she used that gel for months and her scars fade away so nicely, so I used it too. Try it out it's cheap too.



Yes true, the areola area is quite sensitive!! A lot of sensory nerve endings there. Thanks for recommending the dermatix babe! I'll try it out once I finish using the silicone scar tape that the clinic gave (I can't believe the silicone scar tape lasted me so long... i think its going to last me 1 year from my surgery date)!


----------



## gmcnm19

tvxqgirl said:


> Yes true, the areola area is quite sensitive!! A lot of sensory nerve endings there. Thanks for recommending the dermatix babe! I'll try it out once I finish using the silicone scar tape that the clinic gave (I can't believe the silicone scar tape lasted me so long... i think its going to last me 1 year from my surgery date)!


I heard that the scar tape will help preventing the scar to turn into keloid scar. They didn't give me that and I ended up having to have a corticosteroid shot to my scar to prevent that. Anyway it's ok now. 1st year is the golden time to treat the scar. Good luck !!! I personally think your scar looks really good and will fade nicely.


----------



## ruruna

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi dear! I didn't know Motiva is not available in the US  Are they not FDA approved? I thought it was preliminary approved by FDA or something. I think I'll have to tread carefully here - I'm Singaporean and live here, and among other considerations, I chose to do my BA in Singapore because I could get more support from my family and because I could attend follow-up sessions with the clinic without having to fly out. I am pretty confident in Singapore's medical system - any medical malpractice is publicised and will result in doctors getting struck off. But that said, I believe plastic surgeons in the US are very familiar with BA and gender surgeries, and they might be more experienced than in Singapore. Here, I noticed that while most plastic surgeons say they 'specialize' in BA, they also do other surgeries like hospital stuff, or blepharoplasties, etc. They are not fully concentrated on only doing 1 type of surgery.


Hi  Yes Motiva isn't available in the US at all, there were some clinical trials but I think they arent finished yet but are closed. As of right now they aren't fda approved, maybe they will hopefully soon. That makes sense, I would have staying in the US for the reasons you mentioned support and not having to fly. I've gone to alot of consultations and had trouble finding good BA doctors here in the US with doctors I didnt trust or feel comfortable with. There are alot of surgeons here, but from what I've not many of them work on transgender women and few I have to pic from their work varies widely. The only BA I implants I want to get done though are most definitely Motiva , thank you so much for sharing your experience. Maybe I will just keep researching for now and wait.


----------



## timewalker1

@tvxqgirl Oh my gosh, your result very nice, I'm from Malaysia, very tempting to travel to Singapore since is more nearer, been search for South Korea clinic quite some time but I felt too confuse because too many of them and the language barrier that I have quite a problem for me also, scare being botched. Any advice for people like me before go to Singapore? Thanks babe


----------



## tvxqgirl

timewalker1 said:


> @tvxqgirl Oh my gosh, your result very nice, I'm from Malaysia, very tempting to travel to Singapore since is more nearer, been search for South Korea clinic quite some time but I felt too confuse because too many of them and the language barrier that I have quite a problem for me also, scare being botched. Any advice for people like me before go to Singapore? Thanks babe



Hi! I've actually heard of a surgeon in Selangor around plastic surgery kakao chatrooms. I've never went to him myself as I haven't been travelling in a long time, so take this with a pinch of salt. PM me for more details.


----------



## vickyvic

Does it hurt at all?


----------



## bplus2021

tvxqgirl said:


> I measured 32C at VS and 70D at Wacoal!



Thank you babe! Yours by now should be natural ya? I've also did mine so waiting for it to become natural


----------



## bplus2021

vickyvic said:


> Does it hurt at all?
> 
> i believe the pain is all worth it.


----------



## Clammie

sorry to hijack this thread but has anyone done BA + fat graft recently with Tan YC? May I know what is the cost?


----------



## bplus2021

Clammie said:


> sorry to hijack this thread but has anyone done BA + fat graft recently with Tan YC? May I know what is the cost?



It's 20k


----------



## bplus2021

tvxqgirl said:


> I measured 32C at VS and 70D at Wacoal!




Can i check, did you experience any temporary loss of nipples sensation? If yes, how long did it take for the sensation to comr back for you?


----------



## Clammie

Thank you!


----------



## tvxqgirl

bplus2021 said:


> Can i check, did you experience any temporary loss of nipples sensation? If yes, how long did it take for the sensation to comr back for you?



Yes I think the first few weeks I couldn't feel much nipple sensation, its all back for me now!
But I think the experience varies, some women I've heard may lose nipple sensation. It wasn't a big factor in my decision!


----------



## bplus2021

tvxqgirl said:


> Yes I think the first few weeks I couldn't feel much nipple sensation, its all back for me now!
> But I think the experience varies, some women I've heard may lose nipple sensation. It wasn't a big factor in my decision!



few weeks seems ok.. at least not months. 

not sure if u mind sharing. did any guys comment on your breasts, for instance, v natural etc?


----------



## EnereSultana

Hi tvxqgirl, I’m thinking of going to Dr Chia for my ba ☺️. Was hoping to see your updates after 1 year.


----------



## bryster

Hi there, this thread is super useful! I have been thinking about breast augmentation for years now and been thinking about it more since last year as I wasn't working. Now that I am about to start work again in Nov, I thought I better get my act together! 

One thing I have trying to research about is saline vs silicone. I have been reading mixed reviews about it. Like many of you girls, I am rather active and do extreme sports too. I worry that my lifestyle can make a leakage more likely and lean towards saline because in the event if it does leak, it is less dangerous. What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## daisykoki

Hi ladies,

I just had my BA surgery done yesterday with Dr Shens.

My case was to exchange my 11 years old implant done in Thailand.

My intention was to remove only as I felt that my implant had started to change and don’t look natural at all time. 
However, I saw alot of review motiva and decided to go for Dr Shen and heard from his suggestion.
He explained clearly if I change my implant to motiva and how different it will be comparing to my current implant. Thus, after consideration I decided to go for motiva. He was so nice that he didn’t charge me for the removal fee. I hope I make the right choice!!

I opt for the smaller size (ERSD265) than my previous implant (felt too big for me) cause I want it to be even more naturals. I’m very happy with my new size now, the shape was so natural. But it may be still early to judge as it still quite swelling now.
Going back for review today and I start to feel the pain area the incision area. No choice have to take pain killer 

will update again! 

cheers!!


----------



## daisykoki

bryster said:


> Hi there, this thread is super useful! I have been thinking about breast augmentation for years now and been thinking about it more since last year as I wasn't working. Now that I am about to start work again in Nov, I thought I better get my act together!
> 
> One thing I have trying to research about is saline vs silicone. I have been reading mixed reviews about it. Like many of you girls, I am rather active and do extreme sports too. I worry that my lifestyle can make a leakage more likely and lean towards saline because in the event if it does leak, it is less dangerous. What are your thoughts about this?


Hi Bryster, which brand you intend to do? And where?


----------



## bryster

daisykoki said:


> Hi Bryster, which brand you intend to do? And where?


I have seen 2 doctors so far. Dr Colin Tham and Dr Evan Woo. They are very very different and inclined to go with Evan as he is professional and has a medical focus which I didn't get from Colin.

Based on the 2 consultations, I understand silicone risk is actually lower so will be going with Motiva Ergonomix (the best-in-class) implants in the market now.


----------



## Mum2

Hi to All,

Thank you @tvsqgirl for sharing your experience. This means alot to someone like me whom are have been thinking of BA. I am mother of 2. Breastfeeding my 2 kids over 4 years definitely has take a big drop in my cup size. I used to have firm and nice cup C. After 4 years, I'm left with a flat chest with cup A. I have been living with super spongy bra for the longest time. Pretty sick of it. I chance upon my gf whom recently done her ba with Dr Tan from SW1. They really looked so beautiful and natural. I went for my consultation, Dr Tan did all the measurements and suggested 320cc-340cc. My height is 154cm and 47kg. I'm worried it may look too big. A few of my friends who have done BA before said. Now u may feel big. But after it settles down, u may want more.  So better do 340cc instead of 320cc. My concern is whether I will look fat after BA as I'm so short. Do you all go with the recommended size or you tell Dr what you want? Any advise? Thank you.


----------



## tvxqgirl

bryster said:


> Hi there, this thread is super useful! I have been thinking about breast augmentation for years now and been thinking about it more since last year as I wasn't working. Now that I am about to start work again in Nov, I thought I better get my act together!
> 
> One thing I have trying to research about is saline vs silicone. I have been reading mixed reviews about it. Like many of you girls, I am rather active and do extreme sports too. I worry that my lifestyle can make a leakage more likely and lean towards saline because in the event if it does leak, it is less dangerous. What are your thoughts about this?



i'm not sure if saline is safe!! i don't remember exactly why but i did come across this when i was researching. i just read ur latest post and glad you're going with silicone implant!!



daisykoki said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just had my BA surgery done yesterday with Dr Shens.
> 
> My case was to exchange my 11 years old implant done in Thailand.
> 
> My intention was to remove only as I felt that my implant had started to change and don’t look natural at all time.
> However, I saw alot of review motiva and decided to go for Dr Shen and heard from his suggestion.
> He explained clearly if I change my implant to motiva and how different it will be comparing to my current implant. Thus, after consideration I decided to go for motiva. He was so nice that he didn’t charge me for the removal fee. I hope I make the right choice!!
> 
> I opt for the smaller size (ERSD265) than my previous implant (felt too big for me) cause I want it to be even more naturals. I’m very happy with my new size now, the shape was so natural. But it may be still early to judge as it still quite swelling now.
> Going back for review today and I start to feel the pain area the incision area. No choice have to take pain killer
> 
> will update again!
> 
> cheers!!



im very interested to find out more, i always wanted to know how the implant looks as we age over time! may i know why you felt that your implant started to change and not look as natural?


----------



## tvxqgirl

Mum2 said:


> Hi to All,
> 
> Thank you @tvsqgirl for sharing your experience. This means alot to someone like me whom are have been thinking of BA. I am mother of 2. Breastfeeding my 2 kids over 4 years definitely has take a big drop in my cup size. I used to have firm and nice cup C. After 4 years, I'm left with a flat chest with cup A. I have been living with super spongy bra for the longest time. Pretty sick of it. I chance upon my gf whom recently done her ba with Dr Tan from SW1. They really looked so beautiful and natural. I went for my consultation, Dr Tan did all the measurements and suggested 320cc-340cc. My height is 154cm and 47kg. I'm worried it may look too big. A few of my friends who have done BA before said. Now u may feel big. But after it settles down, u may want more.  So better do 340cc instead of 320cc. My concern is whether I will look fat after BA as I'm so short. Do you all go with the recommended size or you tell Dr what you want? Any advise? Thank you.



babe, i think its a bit hard for us to give an opinion! it really depends on what you want post-surgery, the type of implant (demi / high-profile) etc. if it helps, i am just a bit taller than you and weigh a little more, but i'm still petite and i got recommended 265cc motiva.... my pre-op boobs were an A!


----------



## Tweetz86

Am considering BA after being left with deflated boobs from breastfeeding my children, but just curious about those who has done it, how did your man feel about your new boobs? Definitely touching augmented breasts will have a different feeling?


----------



## melodyc

Hi everyone, im new to this forum and thankful to come across this thread. 
I've been considering BA for the longest time, & looking to do it locally in Singapore. 
Is there a group i can join to chat?


----------



## Swift92

This was a very useful thread I first came across when searching on BA so thought it's time I register and share my experience back here. I did my BA (motiva ergonomix demi) 2 weeks ago with Dr Chia too after reading @tvxqgirl 's experience here (thank you!) and also seeing photos and reviews in Realself. I had 2 kids and after breastfeeding, my breasts were in really bad shape. Been wanting to have BA since after my first but I held my reins until after my second who is 2 years old now and I'm very sure I'm stopping there.

If you are considering the same clinic, I waited around 3 weeks for my consultation and after that another 1 n half month for my surgery. Quite a long wait, thinking back maybe I should have ask clinic if I can chope a surgery date first when I made an appt lol. 

From consultation to surgery, I felt things went smoothly for me, clearly the clinic does many BAs and can give me the right advice and preparation. Dr Chia is very pleasant and a detailed doctor like what everyone says. She went through the surgery process quite thoroughly and answered my long list of questions. She also picked up some distortion in my chest when she was measuring me up for surgery, which I didn't even realise until now and I saw it in the 3D simulation scan. After we simulated a fee implants, I chose a demi implant because I wanted a _naturally_ full look 

The clinic is also a day surgery centre so the BA was held there. After the wait, the surgery day process was pretty quick and smooth-sailing. I did feel anxious at the start thinking about what could go wrong  but felt reassured because I did feel cared for by all the doctors (there's also an anaesthesiologist there) and nurses there. That really put me at ease.

I left around early afternoon and I definitely felt better in the clinic than when I went home! It wasn't very painful but really tight, uncomfortable like bad engorgement. Worse when it got to sleeping, I just can't get comfortable. Then I remembered that I was given some medication to help me sleep and that really helped. It's pretty swollen at the top in the first week but i feel very pleased looking at my new cleavage all day lol. I could move around and do stuff (with painkillers on board of course) but about 3 days later it all felt more relaxed. The trick the clinic taught is not keep completely still and just move about but slowly. I think that really helped.

My underboob scars were checked a week later and changed to scar tape, which I am supposed to wear for at least 3 months. I can also change to my own bra. Now I am at 2 n half weeks and breasts are already softer but not bouncy yet, can't wait for it to drop and fluff. I'm wearing a bralette now, hoping it will get there faster. I will update again when I get there!


----------



## tvxqgirl

Swift92 said:


> This was a very useful thread I first came across when searching on BA so thought it's time I register and share my experience back here. I did my BA (motiva ergonomix demi) 2 weeks ago with Dr Chia too after reading @tvxqgirl 's experience here (thank you!) and also seeing photos and reviews in Realself. I had 2 kids and after breastfeeding, my breasts were in really bad shape. Been wanting to have BA since after my first but I held my reins until after my second who is 2 years old now and I'm very sure I'm stopping there.
> 
> If you are considering the same clinic, I waited around 3 weeks for my consultation and after that another 1 n half month for my surgery. Quite a long wait, thinking back maybe I should have ask clinic if I can chope a surgery date first when I made an appt lol.
> 
> From consultation to surgery, I felt things went smoothly for me, clearly the clinic does many BAs and can give me the right advice and preparation. Dr Chia is very pleasant and a detailed doctor like what everyone says. She went through the surgery process quite thoroughly and answered my long list of questions. She also picked up some distortion in my chest when she was measuring me up for surgery, which I didn't even realise until now and I saw it in the 3D simulation scan. After we simulated a fee implants, I chose a demi implant because I wanted a _naturally_ full look
> 
> The clinic is also a day surgery centre so the BA was held there. After the wait, the surgery day process was pretty quick and smooth-sailing. I did feel anxious at the start thinking about what could go wrong  but felt reassured because I did feel cared for by all the doctors (there's also an anaesthesiologist there) and nurses there. That really put me at ease.
> 
> I left around early afternoon and I definitely felt better in the clinic than when I went home! It wasn't very painful but really tight, uncomfortable like bad engorgement. Worse when it got to sleeping, I just can't get comfortable. Then I remembered that I was given some medication to help me sleep and that really helped. It's pretty swollen at the top in the first week but i feel very pleased looking at my new cleavage all day lol. I could move around and do stuff (with painkillers on board of course) but about 3 days later it all felt more relaxed. The trick the clinic taught is not keep completely still and just move about but slowly. I think that really helped.
> 
> My underboob scars were checked a week later and changed to scar tape, which I am supposed to wear for at least 3 months. I can also change to my own bra. Now I am at 2 n half weeks and breasts are already softer but not bouncy yet, can't wait for it to drop and fluff. I'm wearing a bralette now, hoping it will get there faster. I will update again when I get there!


 
Wishing you a smooth and good recovery, @Swift92 !


----------



## tvxqgirl

*Final review - 1.5 years post-op*




Satisfaction level: 95%

Dissatisfaction points: "Valley" between the breasts, which make it look not so natural. I took a video (with nipple pasties), but I can't upload it on PF. Even if I squeeze my breasts together, it doesn't really help the space between the breasts. 

Everything else I'm happy with! Size, etc.


----------



## Tweetz86

Mum2 said:


> Hi to All,
> 
> Thank you @tvsqgirl for sharing your experience. This means alot to someone like me whom are have been thinking of BA. I am mother of 2. Breastfeeding my 2 kids over 4 years definitely has take a big drop in my cup size. I used to have firm and nice cup C. After 4 years, I'm left with a flat chest with cup A. I have been living with super spongy bra for the longest time. Pretty sick of it. I chance upon my gf whom recently done her ba with Dr Tan from SW1. They really looked so beautiful and natural. I went for my consultation, Dr Tan did all the measurements and suggested 320cc-340cc. My height is 154cm and 47kg. I'm worried it may look too big. A few of my friends who have done BA before said. Now u may feel big. But after it settles down, u may want more.  So better do 340cc instead of 320cc. My concern is whether I will look fat after BA as I'm so short. Do you all go with the recommended size or you tell Dr what you want? Any advise? Thank you.



@Mum2 , I just went for my BA consult with Dr Tan Y.C. Am also a mother of 2 and same stats as you! 154cm and 47kg. I was recommended 285cc and these were my imaging. Decided to go ahead with 285cc as per Dr Tan's recommendation as I wanted it to be natural. Paid my deposit and my BA surgery is scheduled for March due to Dr Tan's busy schedule. Hesitated for the longest time but decided to go ahead with consultation after chancing upon this forum. Can't wait for March to come, excited and nervous. Thanks ladies for all the useful information!!


----------



## tvxqgirl

Tweetz86 said:


> @Mum2 , I just went for my BA consult with Dr Tan Y.C. Am also a mother of 2 and same stats as you! 154cm and 47kg. I was recommended 285cc and these were my imaging. Decided to go ahead with 285cc as per Dr Tan's recommendation as I wanted it to be natural. Paid my deposit and my BA surgery is scheduled for March due to Dr Tan's busy schedule. Hesitated for the longest time but decided to go ahead with consultation after chancing upon this forum. Can't wait for March to come, excited and nervous. Thanks ladies for all the useful information!!
> View attachment 5291659
> View attachment 5291660
> View attachment 5291661



Good luck @Tweetz86 !!!!!


----------



## tvxqgirl

Babes, I successfully lost 3kg and I'm also now around 47.5kg! Hopefully i can maintain this weight. 
Anyways, I was watching Singles' Inferno and got boob greed lol. Maybe I will do fat graft one day for my boobs, to make the inner part nice! In the future though!!


----------



## keepinfaith

hi! anyone can share pictures with & without clothes after your Ba surgery?

for those who did BA, are you all thinking of removing it 10-15yrs later?

I’m a mother of 3 in my late 30s, breastfeed all 3 kids and still breastfeeding my 27 mo toddler. Was thinking whether to do BA after totally weaned off from bf but wonder if it’s worth it. I’m a 70B and i just want to be a 75B.


----------



## bryster

Hi there,
An update on my BA. I did mine on 15 Oct so been 5 months. Because I am very skinny and didn't have much fats to start with, was 70AA, and now 70B, the boobs do look a bit like stuck on. They have dropped and fluff on top but the bottom parts, you can still feel hard, since no fat to cover the silicon. Dr Evan did say I can improve situation with fat grafting but as I am very lean to start with, I don't have much fats anywhere else in the body to spare. Also, I didn't want to spend more money and general anesthesia (GA) had impact on my health. Not scientifically proven, I think it had weakened my immune and therefore resulted in me having hives end of last year. I don't have hives to start with, and been through GA before as well but I think with age, each GA hits the body differently. I went to TCM for treatment, didn't tell him I had GA or BA, but he commented my body was very weak and need balance. In case you are thinking hives was due to vax booster, I did have my booster then. 

1 good thing, clothes do look very good on me now .


----------



## tvxqgirl

bryster said:


> Hi there,
> An update on my BA. I did mine on 15 Oct so been 5 months. Because I am very skinny and didn't have much fats to start with, was 70AA, and now 70B, the boobs do look a bit like stuck on. They have dropped and fluff on top but the bottom parts, you can still feel hard, since no fat to cover the silicon. Dr Evan did say I can improve situation with fat grafting but as I am very lean to start with, I don't have much fats anywhere else in the body to spare. Also, I didn't want to spend more money and general anesthesia (GA) had impact on my health. Not scientifically proven, I think it had weakened my immune and therefore resulted in me having hives end of last year. I don't have hives to start with, and been through GA before as well but I think with age, each GA hits the body differently. I went to TCM for treatment, didn't tell him I had GA or BA, but he commented my body was very weak and need balance. In case you are thinking hives was due to vax booster, I did have my booster then.
> 
> 1 good thing, clothes do look very good on me now .



i have the same experience with hives! and i also went to see a tcm. are we twins??? lol. my tcm doc chalked it down to the booster shot lowering my immunity. my boobs are not super natural but they're alright, my main problem is the "valley" issue i talked about.


----------



## tvxqgirl

but to be honest, i have no idea what's triggering the hives. i thought it was an allergic reaction first. but now i have dermatographia too, like when i scratch when i get itchy, hives come out. i never had dermatographia before. but i really dont know since post BA i didn't have any complications... until in jan 2022 when i took the booster vacc shot. so i really have no idea what's the cause or if its cumulative. @bryster


----------



## Ntxw

H


Tweetz86 said:


> @Mum2 , I just went for my BA consult with Dr Tan Y.C. Am also a mother of 2 and same stats as you! 154cm and 47kg. I was recommended 285cc and these were my imaging. Decided to go ahead with 285cc as per Dr Tan's recommendation as I wanted it to be natural. Paid my deposit and my BA surgery is scheduled for March due to Dr Tan's busy schedule. Hesitated for the longest time but decided to go ahead with consultation after chancing upon this forum. Can't wait for March to come, excited and nervous. Thanks ladies for all the useful information!!
> View attachment 5291659
> View attachment 5291660
> View attachment 5291661


Hi fellow mommy! Have u done ur surgery with dr Tan? I also have a surgery scheduled with him on 25 Mar 2022! I’m actually super petite, 146cm and 35kg. He suggested 265cc and 315cc. Eventually I chose 315cc but now I’m afraid it’s too big?? Is 285cc ok for you?


----------



## Lien

Ntxw said:


> H
> 
> Hi fellow mommy! Have u done ur surgery with dr Tan? I also have a surgery scheduled with him on 25 Mar 2022! I’m actually super petite, 146cm and 35kg. He suggested 265cc and 315cc. Eventually I chose 315cc but now I’m afraid it’s too big?? Is 285cc ok for you?



315cc is far too big!!  HUGE in fact for someone of your frame.

I don't have implants anymore.  But I did have 200cc and 225cc.  I am 1.56m and 47.5-48kg. I was a C-cup already.

315cc would push you into D-cup or maybe even DD, depending on your existing breast size.


----------



## Tweetz86

Ntxw said:


> H
> 
> Hi fellow mommy! Have u done ur surgery with dr Tan? I also have a surgery scheduled with him on 25 Mar 2022! I’m actually super petite, 146cm and 35kg. He suggested 265cc and 315cc. Eventually I chose 315cc but now I’m afraid it’s too big?? Is 285cc ok for you?



Hello!! Mine is 21 March! I was so disappointed i had to wait like 2 mths for a date, but now that it's finally March I am so nervous but excited!! Chose to do it after the March school holidays as doctor said in case i need to go out and chase my kids, better to have it after holidays so i can rest while they are in school. Excited for u too, yours is nearing as well!! Btw i am 154cm and 47kg.

Like Dr Tan was telling me 285cc should be enuff for me if i wanna look natural. I was also wondering should i have gone bigger like 300cc but he said if i trust him he suggest 285cc since i am not totally flat, i still have a bit of fats on my post breastfeeding boobs, just that its deflated on the top. I can always wear push up or those nubra if i want it to look bigger, but if i go bigger and it doesn't look natural, i cant do anything about it unless we have revision.


----------



## Ntxw

Lien said:


> 315cc is far too big!!  HUGE in fact for someone of your frame.
> 
> I don't have implants anymore.  But I did have 200cc and 225cc.  I am 1.56m and 47.5-48kg. I was a C-cup already.
> 
> 315cc would push you into D-cup or maybe even DD, depending on your existing breast size.



Hi!! That’s what I was worried too. In fact, I’m also not sure why he recommended 315 as well. But he did mentioned that it’s actually the same to 265cc (Demi profile), just that 315cc is of full profile so it just looks slightly fuller. I went to La senza and I can’t even fit into their smallest bra  which is 32 or 34A I think. I had space to fill up. Maybe that’s why I could go bigger cause I’m almost flat already. Attached picture was the stimulation of sizes, middle 265 and right 315.


----------



## Ntxw

Tweetz86 said:


> Hello!! Mine is 21 March! I was so disappointed i had to wait like 2 mths for a date, but now that it's finally March I am so nervous but excited!! Chose to do it after the March school holidays as doctor said in case i need to go out and chase my kids, better to have it after holidays so i can rest while they are in school. Excited for u too, yours is nearing as well!! Btw i am 154cm and 47kg.
> 
> Like Dr Tan was telling me 285cc should be enuff for me if i wanna look natural. I was also wondering should i have gone bigger like 300cc but he said if i trust him he suggest 285cc since i am not totally flat, i still have a bit of fats on my post breastfeeding boobs, just that its deflated on the top. I can always wear push up or those nubra if i want it to look bigger, but if i go bigger and it doesn't look natural, i cant do anything about it unless we have revision.


Pls update after ur surgery!! I’m also so excited. My date was originally 4 May for surgery but they gave me an earlier one so I took it immediately! Yours is 285cc Demi profile?


----------



## Tweetz86

Ntxw said:


> Pls update after ur surgery!! I’m also so excited. My date was originally 4 May for surgery but they gave me an earlier one so I took it immediately! Yours is 285cc Demi profile?


Yes mine is 285cc demi profile. Chose it as i am going for the more natural shape. He mentioned 285cc and 300cc the diff in implant is actually like 1tablespoon or so, can't really remember. If you look at the implants it won't look that much of a difference, but it will make a difference when our skin stretches to accommodate the implants. If we dont have too much fats then the bigger the implants the more visible it is, then not so natural? So i was thinking maybe i should not be greedy and regret if i choose too big. Anything bigger than my current deflated boobs should be a plus already.  Haha.

@Lien  you removed your implants? Is it costly to remove implants? One of the considerations i had was also in the future what happens if i have my implants removed. Now am already late thirties, by then 10-20yrs already i will be older liao, so thinking if will still want to put new implants? Then Dr Tan was telling me he still have alot patients who replace the implants even though they are older women. Guess i will cross that bridge when the time comes.


----------



## Lien

Tweetz86 said:


> Yes mine is 285cc demi profile. Chose it as i am going for the more natural shape. He mentioned 285cc and 300cc the diff in implant is actually like 1tablespoon or so, can't really remember. If you look at the implants it won't look that much of a difference, but it will make a difference when our skin stretches to accommodate the implants*. If we dont have too much fats then the bigger the implants the more visible it is, then not so natural? *So i was thinking maybe i should not be greedy and regret if i choose too big. Anything bigger than my current deflated boobs should be a plus already.  Haha.
> 
> @Lien  you removed your implants? Is it costly to remove implants? One of the considerations i had was also in the future what happens if i have my implants removed. Now am already late thirties, by then 10-20yrs already i will be older liao, so thinking if will still want to put new implants? Then Dr Tan was telling me he still have alot patients who replace the implants even though they are older women. Guess i will cross that bridge when the time comes.



Agreed.  They would look very fake and not nice.

I did, yes.  It was very expensive. $38k altogether (surgeon's fee, anaethetist's fee, 2 nights hospital bill etc).  Long story as to why I had them removed.


----------



## Lien

Ntxw said:


> Hi!! That’s what I was worried too. In fact, I’m also not sure why he recommended 315 as well. But he did mentioned that it’s actually the same to 265cc (Demi profile), just that 315cc is of full profile so it just looks slightly fuller. I went to La senza and I can’t even fit into their smallest bra  which is 32 or 34A I think. I had space to fill up. Maybe that’s why I could go bigger cause I’m almost flat already. Attached picture was the stimulation of sizes, middle 265 and right 315.



I still think 315 is far too big for you.  You'd look like Dolly Parton (google her, haha).


----------



## hlover26

Hi! Did anyone do their BA with Dr Evan Woo before? Can anyone share their exp please


----------



## Tweetz86

Ntxw said:


> Hi!! That’s what I was worried too. In fact, I’m also not sure why he recommended 315 as well. But he did mentioned that it’s actually the same to 265cc (Demi profile), just that 315cc is of full profile so it just looks slightly fuller. I went to La senza and I can’t even fit into their smallest bra  which is 32 or 34A I think. I had space to fill up. Maybe that’s why I could go bigger cause I’m almost flat already. Attached picture was the stimulation of sizes, middle 265 and right 315.


Will yours be under the muscle too? Mine is, am hoping my recovery is smooth because i still have 2 kids to manage. Took a week off from work.


----------



## SP8

locogirl said:


> Hello @tvxqgirl thank you for sharing your review on this forum! I read it and it was one of the reasons i decided to eventually go ahead with my BA. I did it at SW1 clinic too but with Dr Tan YC instead, having read many good reviews of him on other forums. I just did the BA on 8 Dec and am freaking out because I think I might have gone too big in size. I was recommended 265cc, 295cc and eventually chose 315cc. FYI, I'm 159cm and 49kg and was a size AA cup to begin with.
> 
> When i contacted the clinic, they said its too early to tell as there is still swelling and a good gauge of the size would be in 3 months time. Im feeling so depressed because I know very likely the end result might still be too big. Like you, i work out frequently and wanted something natural and not too OTT when i wear sports wear. And now im very sure i might need to do a revision after 3 months.
> 
> I wanted to ask how is your progress now? and did the boob swelling go down very significantly in size after 3-4 months?


Hi @locogirl, how do you look and feel now about your the 315cc full implant that you have chosen?


----------



## Ntxw

SP8 said:


> Hi @locogirl, how do you look and feel now about your the 315cc full implant that you have chosen?


 
@locogirl im keen to find out as well for your current update for 315cc too! I’ve chosen this size too, but having 2nd thoughts as of now.


----------



## Superdancingbunny

Ntxw said:


> @locogirl im keen to find out as well for your current update for 315cc too! I’ve chosen this size too, but having 2nd thoughts as of now.



Go for the bigger size! Boob greed is REAL. After having my 335ccs done for nearly a month I wish I’d gone with the 355s ha! Though I gotta admit the initial swelling did make me wonder if I’d gone too big but seeing them settling in nicely…


----------



## Ntxw

Superdancingbunny said:


> Go for the bigger size! Boob greed is REAL. After having my 335ccs done for nearly a month I wish I’d gone with the 355s ha! Though I gotta admit the initial swelling did make me wonder if I’d gone too big but seeing them settling in nicely…


Really?! Haha what’s your height and weight though? Because I’m really petite!! 146cm ard 33-35kg.


----------



## Superdancingbunny

Ntxw said:


> Really?! Haha what’s your height and weight though? Because I’m really petite!! 146cm ard 33-35kg.


You’re so petite!!! I’m 165cm and 48kg  I just took a look at your simulation and I think you’d love the 315s tbh. IMO the actual results will be slightly smaller than simulated. Trust your doctor!


----------



## Ntxw

Superdancingbunny said:


> You’re so petite!!! I’m 165cm and 48kg  what were your options?



my options were 265cc demi or 315cc full!
I opted for 315cc hahahaha but having second thoughts. How’s your after options? Any post ops/before & after to share?  where did u do your BA?


----------



## Superdancingbunny

I do think you’ll love the 315s!
Bear in mind the first 2 weeks will be hard and you’ll wonder if you’d gone too big but trust that your surgeon has seen enough to decide on the best size for you.

My surgeon’s name isn’t listed anywhere in this forum and selfish me is pretty reluctant to share his name since his schedule is always so packed! But drop me a pm and I might just give in heh

Have attached a picture of my 335s


----------



## Tweetz86

Superdancingbunny said:


> I do think you’ll love the 315s!
> Bear in mind the first 2 weeks will be hard and you’ll wonder if you’d gone too big but trust that your surgeon has seen enough to decide on the best size for you.
> 
> My surgeon’s name isn’t listed anywhere in this forum and selfish me is pretty reluctant to share his name since his schedule is always so packed! But drop me a pm and I might just give in heh
> 
> Have attached a picture of my 335s


Wow your boobs look so good!!! Very nice!! Money well spent!! Waiting to see returns of my investment next week (surgery day). Hahahha

Oh can I ask @Superdancingbunny  is yours Full or Demi?


----------



## Ntxw

Superdancingbunny said:


> I do think you’ll love the 315s!
> Bear in mind the first 2 weeks will be hard and you’ll wonder if you’d gone too big but trust that your surgeon has seen enough to decide on the best size for you.
> 
> My surgeon’s name isn’t listed anywhere in this forum and selfish me is pretty reluctant to share his name since his schedule is always so packed! But drop me a pm and I might just give in heh
> 
> Have attached a picture of my 335s


Looks really good!!! I hope my decision of choosing 315 isn’t wrong! 
do update on your recovery! Did yr implant look smaller as u recover?


----------



## Superdancingbunny

Tweetz86 said:


> Wow your boobs look so good!!! Very nice!! Money well spent!! Waiting to see returns of my investment next week (surgery day). Hahahha
> 
> Oh can I ask @Superdancingbunny  is yours Full or Demi?


Mine’s full! Wanted 300cc Demi initially but now I’m glad I chose the latter.

All the best for your surgery!! I had overs and recovery was hard during the first 2 weeks so if you’re going for unders please be very VERY patient with your body.

Can’t emphasise enough on positive thinking: tell your body to assimilate the implants as part of you and ‘bless’ them with positive thoughts before your surgery.


----------



## Superdancingbunny

Ntxw said:


> Looks really good!!! I hope my decision of choosing 315 isn’t wrong!
> do update on your recovery! Did yr implant look smaller as u recover?


Thank you for your kind words! Judging from your simulation I think 315s will look great on you! 
Mine certainly did become smaller (about 15% as of now)


----------



## wen1020

Ntxw said:


> Looks really good!!! I hope my decision of choosing 315 isn’t wrong!
> do update on your recovery! Did yr implant look smaller as u recover?


if you are flat with not much tissues and your skin are not stretched (after breastfeeding), 315 may look very fake on you. You will feel the implant edge.


----------



## Ntxw

Superdancingbunny said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Judging from your simulation I think 315s will look great on you!
> Mine certainly did become smaller (about 15% as of now)


Thank you! I just did a reconsult with my surgeon and he assured me 315cc will look great and got me to trust him too. So I’m definitely gg ahead with it! Fingers crossed hehe hopefully mine will turn out as nice as yours


----------



## Ntxw

wen1020 said:


> if you are flat with not much tissues and your skin are not stretched (after breastfeeding), 315 may look very fake on you. You will feel the implant edge.


Luckily my skin is pretty stretched I think!  after breastfeeding 2 kiddos.. sad mommy’s boobs  fingers crossed for me!


----------



## wen1020

Ntxw said:


> Luckily my skin is pretty stretched I think!  after breastfeeding 2 kiddos.. sad mommy’s boobs  fingers crossed for me!


Hope everything turn out well for you! I just did mine on this Thursday with Dr chia. Didn’t feel much discomfort. I’m able to sit up straight without any help after the surgery.


----------



## Ntxw

wen1020 said:


> Hope everything turn out well for you! I just did mine on this Thursday with Dr chia. Didn’t feel much discomfort. I’m able to sit up straight without any help after the surgery.


Thanks babe hahaha! Ah, you did it at SW1 too! 
hows your results so far? How many ccs u went for? Wishing u a smooth recovery babe!


----------



## wen1020

Ntxw said:


> Thanks babe hahaha! Ah, you did it at SW1 too!
> hows your results so far? How many ccs u went for? Wishing u a smooth recovery babe!


Yes with sw1. I was given choices of mini 220 and Demi 265cc. I wanted it to be natural as I was almost flat with very little tissue and tight skin. After much research, I realised that motiva sizes are smaller than other implants on the market so I went ahead with Demi 265cc, dual plane. About full B small C. Now I look at my implant it is just nice for my small frame (I’m 158, <40kg). Cant wait for it to drop and fluff!


----------



## beautyispain

Hi everyone!! I chanced upon this thread when I was researching on BA in Singapore and it helped a lot in my choice to choose SW1 Clinic! Thank you @tvxqgirl ~

I am 152cm, 43kg and my current cup size is A, maybe even an AA(?) not super flat but not a lot of breast tissue either LOL. I just had a consultation with Dr Tan YC yesterday and he recommended me to get the Motiva Demi 285cc (right most pic) or the Motiva Full 295cc (middle pic). I think I will most likely go with the Demi 285cc because it will lessen the gap between my boobs. I think this is something I’m really concerned with as I always wanted a cleavage  But now I’m currently having doubts also on whether I should ask for a bigger cc? Since someone mentioned the actual results will be smaller by 15%….. What do you guys think?

Btw I’m also getting the latest implant: Motiva Joy (Ergonomix 2)! If I’m not wrong Motiva Joy just launched a few months ago only so it’s still super new. There’s also a $3,000 difference in price tag to that which Dr Tan said the clinic does not mark-up at all. Meaning he still earns the same profit regardless if I choose Ergonomix 1 or 2! Honestly the 3k is very heartpain la but I felt it and it’s really much softer! It’s also apparently better quality, safer, and has extended warranty. Anyone here has done Motiva Joy before? Still wondering if it’s worth it… hahahaha


----------



## wen1020

beautyispain said:


> Hi everyone!! I chanced upon this thread when I was researching on BA in Singapore and it helped a lot in my choice to choose SW1 Clinic! Thank you @tvxqgirl ~
> 
> I am 152cm, 43kg and my current cup size is A, maybe even an AA(?) not super flat but not a lot of breast tissue either LOL. I just had a consultation with Dr Tan YC yesterday and he recommended me to get the Motiva Demi 285cc (right most pic) or the Motiva Full 295cc (middle pic). I think I will most likely go with the Demi 285cc because it will lessen the gap between my boobs. I think this is something I’m really concerned with as I always wanted a cleavage  But now I’m currently having doubts also on whether I should ask for a bigger cc? Since someone mentioned the actual results will be smaller by 15%….. What do you guys think?
> 
> Btw I’m also getting the latest implant: Motiva Joy (Ergonomix 2)! If I’m not wrong Motiva Joy just launched a few months ago only so it’s still super new. There’s also a $3,000 difference in price tag to that which Dr Tan said the clinic does not mark-up at all. Meaning he still earns the same profit regardless if I choose Ergonomix 1 or 2! Honestly the 3k is very heartpain la but I felt it and it’s really much softer! It’s also apparently better quality, safer, and has extended warranty. Anyone here has done Motiva Joy before? Still wondering if it’s worth it… hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 5357210


Implant may look bigger at the beginning due to swelling. And it’s also depends on the implant placement. Maybe you can check on Demi 300cc as well.


----------



## Ntxw

wen1020 said:


> Yes with sw1. I was given choices of mini 220 and Demi 265cc. I wanted it to be natural as I was almost flat with very little tissue and tight skin. After much research, I realised that motiva sizes are smaller than other implants on the market so I went ahead with Demi 265cc, dual plane. About full B small C. Now I look at my implant it is just nice for my small frame (I’m 158, <40kg). Cant wait for it to drop and fluff!


Do share your results if can too babe! Have u breastfed before? I wished I could’ve gone for the dual plane method! But dr Tan suggested under muscles works better for me.


----------



## Ntxw

beautyispain said:


> Hi everyone!! I chanced upon this thread when I was researching on BA in Singapore and it helped a lot in my choice to choose SW1 Clinic! Thank you @tvxqgirl ~
> 
> I am 152cm, 43kg and my current cup size is A, maybe even an AA(?) not super flat but not a lot of breast tissue either LOL. I just had a consultation with Dr Tan YC yesterday and he recommended me to get the Motiva Demi 285cc (right most pic) or the Motiva Full 295cc (middle pic). I think I will most likely go with the Demi 285cc because it will lessen the gap between my boobs. I think this is something I’m really concerned with as I always wanted a cleavage  But now I’m currently having doubts also on whether I should ask for a bigger cc? Since someone mentioned the actual results will be smaller by 15%….. What do you guys think?
> 
> Btw I’m also getting the latest implant: Motiva Joy (Ergonomix 2)! If I’m not wrong Motiva Joy just launched a few months ago only so it’s still super new. There’s also a $3,000 difference in price tag to that which Dr Tan said the clinic does not mark-up at all. Meaning he still earns the same profit regardless if I choose Ergonomix 1 or 2! Honestly the 3k is very heartpain la but I felt it and it’s really much softer! It’s also apparently better quality, safer, and has extended warranty. Anyone here has done Motiva Joy before? Still wondering if it’s worth it… hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 5357210


Hihi!! Dr Tan informed me of Motiva 2 as well but I didn’t opt for it hahahah. One of my concern is that since it has only launched, I’m not sure if there would be any probs? I mean the first version has been out in the market longer. But I do feel #2 is slightly softer though! U could give it a go and update us here hehe.
I am concerned of my cleavage size too and previously was v much afraid that the size I’ve chosen, 315cc, May be too big. I think he knows I’m very doubtful about my selected size hence he asked me to go down and see him yesterday as well. He assured me 315 will look great. If I down size Any smaller, my cleavage will look apart more, which is smth I don’t want hence I stuck with my chosen size still. He did mention height doesn’t really matter as what matters is the chest width and chest tissue we have. Both the size he has chosen for u looks great!! But I would go for the bigger one if it’s me hahaha. All the best for your surgery!!


----------



## wen1020

Ntxw said:


> Do share your results if can too babe! Have u breastfed before? I wished I could’ve gone for the dual plane method! But dr Tan suggested under muscles works better for me.


Hi dear, I have attached photo of my 3rd day boobs. I have not breastfed before.
Before the surgery, I have read many experienced difficulties on the 2nd and 3rd days. But I’m lucky that I didn’t experience any. I felt soreness and tightness on the 2nd day but still No pain (or maybe my pain tolerance is high). Today, which is my 3rd day my arm and body can move freely without feeling any tightness. I think I can go back to work anytime!


----------



## tvxqgirl

wen1020 said:


> Hi dear, I have attached photo of my 3rd day boobs. I have not breastfed before.
> Before the surgery, I have read many experienced difficulties on the 2nd and 3rd days. But I’m lucky that I didn’t experience any. I felt soreness and tightness on the 2nd day but still No pain (or maybe my pain tolerance is high). Today, which is my 3rd day my arm and body can move freely without feeling any tightness. I think I can go back to work anytime!
> 
> View attachment 5357518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357519



Wishing you a great recovery period and sending u lots of love @wen1020 !!


----------



## Ntxw

wen1020 said:


> Hi dear, I have attached photo of my 3rd day boobs. I have not breastfed before.
> Before the surgery, I have read many experienced difficulties on the 2nd and 3rd days. But I’m lucky that I didn’t experience any. I felt soreness and tightness on the 2nd day but still No pain (or maybe my pain tolerance is high). Today, which is my 3rd day my arm and body can move freely without feeling any tightness. I think I can go back to work anytime!
> 
> View attachment 5357518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357519


That’s so lucky!! I’m v afraid of the post op pain on the 2nd and 3rd day too hahahah. Wishing u a smooth recovery babe! Hope yours will drop and fluff soon!!


----------



## Tweetz86

Hello everyone,
I just did my surgery with Dr Tan YC yesterday and am in recovery now. When i initially woke up i felt my chest really tight and breathing was kinda painful, like how u hold your breadth too long underwater and ur lungs hurt?

I still could go about my day when i was back home because my kids came home in the evening and kept pestering me. When the painkillers wore out i could feel the pain, its beareable since i've had 2 csec before and e feeling was kinda similar jus different location. Its only the getting up from reclining position or lifting your arms higher or holding my fully filled water bottle that will remind me of the pain.

Doc gave me 2 types of pain killers, he calls it the 1st line of defence and the 2nd line. 1st line of defence no side effects, but he says later during the day if the pain returns you can tk the 2nd line of painkillers (ultracet) but that may give you nausea and gastric so they also gave some gastric pills to tk it along with the 2nd pain killers. I am very prone to gastric so i didnt take the 2nd line of painkillers as i'm worried i might end up vomitting and my chest will suffer. So i bear with the pain towards the evening and jus took the sleeping pill b4 bedtime. Slept reclining.

Anyway this is me in bralette the night b4 surgery, and now me in the ah ma bra. I did 285cc Demi. Goodbye flat chest. Left side swelling more than right at the moment.


----------



## beautyispain

Tweetz86 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just did my surgery with Dr Tan YC yesterday and am in recovery now. When i initially woke up i felt my chest really tight and breathing was kinda painful, like how u hold your breadth too long underwater and ur lungs hurt?
> 
> I still could go about my day when i was back home because my kids came home in the evening and kept pestering me. When the painkillers wore out i could feel the pain, its beareable since i've had 2 csec before and e feeling was kinda similar jus different location. Its only the getting up from reclining position or lifting your arms higher or holding my fully filled water bottle that will remind me of the pain.
> 
> Doc gave me 2 types of pain killers, he calls it the 1st line of defence and the 2nd line. 1st line of defence no side effects, but he says later during the day if the pain returns you can tk the 2nd line of painkillers (ultracet) but that may give you nausea and gastric so they also gave some gastric pills to tk it along with the 2nd pain killers. I am very prone to gastric so i didnt take the 2nd line of painkillers as i'm worried i might end up vomitting and my chest will suffer. So i bear with the pain towards the evening and jus took the sleeping pill b4 bedtime. Slept reclining.
> 
> Anyway this is me in bralette the night b4 surgery, and now me in the ah ma bra. I did 285cc Demi. Goodbye flat chest. Left side swelling more than right at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 5359807
> View attachment 5359808
> View attachment 5359809


Omg wishing you a speedy recovery!!! I think we have roughly the same size boobs originally and I will most likely also be getting 285cc demi too!!! Please update us on your progress and any before/after pics will be extremely helpful!!!


----------



## Tweetz86

Thanks @beautyispain !

Here is a quick comparison between my pre boobs and post 3 days boob. My right boob doesn't feel like it has much swelling. Its quite soft too! Maybe because i breastfed 2 kids and it already stretched b4. But my left boob is swelling and even points outwards. Left boob numb as well.




When doc gives me e green light, i will wear the same bralette again to do a comparison!

@Ntxw surgery is tomorrow! Jia you!!


----------



## tvxqgirl

@Tweetz86 babe!! wishing you a good recovery


----------



## Tweetz86

Thanks @tvxqgirl !

Anyone got recommendations on supportive bralettes post BA surgery, once you are off the compression bra? Going for my 1 week review tmr! Hopefully i can get out of this compression bra. So uncomfortable!


----------



## wen1020

Tweetz86 said:


> Thanks @tvxqgirl !
> 
> Anyone got recommendations on supportive bralettes post BA surgery, once you are off the compression bra? Going for my 1 week review tmr! Hopefully i can get out of this compression bra. So uncomfortable!


Dr chia recommended me Uniqlo 3D hold bra which is quite comfy. Uniqlo one size fits different bust sizes which is good since I don’t know what’s my actual size yet until it drop and fluff. Get measured before going down as I was too excited to get a bra and went down to Uniqlo without getting measured. End up getting the wrong size .


----------



## Tweetz86

wen1020 said:


> Dr chia recommended me Uniqlo 3D hold bra which is quite comfy. Uniqlo one size fits different bust sizes which is good since I don’t know what’s my actual size yet until it drop and fluff. Get measured before going down as I was too excited to get a bra and went down to Uniqlo without getting measured. End up getting the wrong size .


Oh that's nice of her to recommend!! Makes sense not to splurge now, since haven't drop and fluff! Thanks for sharing and the heads up!!! ❤


----------



## beautyispain

@Ntxw have you done your surgery yet? Please share the results!! Now considering whether I should go bigger to 315cc full or stick with 285cc demi…. Boob greed is real HAHA


----------



## Ntxw

beautyispain said:


> @Ntxw have you done your surgery yet? Please share the results!! Now considering whether I should go bigger to 315cc full or stick with 285cc demi…. Boob greed is real HAHA


hi babe! Yes I’ve done the surgery last Friday! I’m 4 days post op now.
Here are the pictures below. I didn’t take much cause I was practically on and off sleeping so much on the first 2 days lol. 




2 days post op: 




To be honest, 315cc is not as big as I’ve imagined it to be after reading some reviews here. I was really afraid of going too big for my size. But really, the Dr knows best. It wasn’t too big and it was full enough for my liking so I definitely had no regrets. It’s still swelling a lot now so waiting for it to drop and fluff soon! I’m dying in the post op bra actually. So suffocating and itchy cause it’s sooo tight omg I can’t wait to be officially OFF it! All the best for ur surgery!!!


----------



## Tweetz86

Ntxw said:


> hi babe! Yes I’ve done the surgery last Friday! I’m 4 days post op now.
> Here are the pictures below. I didn’t take much cause I was practically on and off sleeping so much on the first 2 days lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366201
> 
> 2 days post op:
> View attachment 5366207
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, 315cc is not as big as I’ve imagined it to be after reading some reviews here. I was really afraid of going too big for my size. But really, the Dr knows best. It wasn’t too big and it was full enough for my liking so I definitely had no regrets. It’s still swelling a lot now so waiting for it to drop and fluff soon! I’m dying in the post op bra actually. So suffocating and itchy cause it’s sooo tight omg I can’t wait to be officially OFF it! All the best for ur surgery!!!


The surgical bra literally really is "No Pain, No Gain". Cannot breathe in it, but yet cannot be without it. 

Ladies, i am so happy to be off the surgical bra after my 1 week post BA review yesterday. i tried the same bralette i wore pre BA, i am proud to say that the Airport Runway is now modified with speed bumps.  after so many years of deflated chest post breastfeeding, i finally have boobs!


----------



## beautyispain

Ntxw said:


> hi babe! Yes I’ve done the surgery last Friday! I’m 4 days post op now.
> Here are the pictures below. I didn’t take much cause I was practically on and off sleeping so much on the first 2 days lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366201
> 
> 2 days post op:
> View attachment 5366207
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, 315cc is not as big as I’ve imagined it to be after reading some reviews here. I was really afraid of going too big for my size. But really, the Dr knows best. It wasn’t too big and it was full enough for my liking so I definitely had no regrets. It’s still swelling a lot now so waiting for it to drop and fluff soon! I’m dying in the post op bra actually. So suffocating and itchy cause it’s sooo tight omg I can’t wait to be officially OFF it! All the best for ur surgery!!!


Omg your boobs look so great!!!! And you’re right it’s not as humongous as I thought 315cc would be — it actually still looks natural on your body frame! Wishing you a speedy recovery and I can’t wait to see how it looks after it drop and fluffs too! Thank you for sharing hehe pls keep us updated on the progress!!!


----------



## beautyispain

Tweetz86 said:


> The surgical bra literally really is "No Pain, No Gain". Cannot breathe in it, but yet cannot be without it.
> 
> Ladies, i am so happy to be off the surgical bra after my 1 week post BA review yesterday. i tried the same bralette i wore pre BA, i am proud to say that the Airport Runway is now modified with speed bumps.  after so many years of deflated chest post breastfeeding, i finally have boobs!
> View attachment 5366355
> 
> View attachment 5366356


HAHAHA you’re right that’s why my username is “beauty is pain” LOL. But your boobs look so good in the bralette! Like an hourglass figure now hahaha I think it’s a full C/small D? Money well spent!


----------



## jellyfish17

Superdancingbunny said:


> I do think you’ll love the 315s!
> Bear in mind the first 2 weeks will be hard and you’ll wonder if you’d gone too big but trust that your surgeon has seen enough to decide on the best size for you.
> 
> My surgeon’s name isn’t listed anywhere in this forum and selfish me is pretty reluctant to share his name since his schedule is always so packed! But drop me a pm and I might just give in heh
> 
> Have attached a picture of my 335s



Hi dear I’m not sure how to PM you. Could you please PM me your surgeon’s name? Your results look so great!


----------



## bland.rarity

Hello there, I must say that this thread has been very informative and eye-opening for me  I myself am considering breast enlargement and reading comments here helped me learn more about my options and what to expect. I'm currently considering Dr Colin Tham (I saw him mentioned in this forum a few times) because he is a family friend and I saw that he also does fat transfer instead of implants. So now I'm stuck deciding which of the two I would prefer


----------



## petitemacaron

Hey girls, 

now that travelling has resumed… I’m actually doing my breast augmentation in Bangkok (the clinic I’m going with is recommended on the Motiva website plus have been told a lot of actresses come here) - in fact, in 10 hours’ time. I opted for Motiva Ergonomix 1, under the muscle, incision to be done under the bust. Price quoted is 149,000 baht (about 6K SGD?). Was told the scar will be about 3 cm. Was considering 295cc but picked 315cc after size assessment because I do want a full C. I’m 1.6m and 46kg for reference. I will update here when I’m done with the surgery and not too sleepy from the meds! If you girls have any questions leave them below~


----------



## beautyispain

petitemacaron said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> now that travelling has resumed… I’m actually doing my breast augmentation in Bangkok (the clinic I’m going with is recommended on the Motiva website plus have been told a lot of actresses come here) - in fact, in 10 hours’ time. I opted for Motiva Ergonomix 1, under the muscle, incision to be done under the bust. Price quoted is 149,000 baht (about 6K SGD?). Was told the scar will be about 3 cm. Was considering 295cc but picked 315cc after size assessment because I do want a full C. I’m 1.6m and 46kg for reference. I will update here when I’m done with the surgery and not too sleepy from the meds! If you girls have any questions leave them below~


Omg all the best for your surgery!!! I was initially considering doing in Bangkok as well — Masterpiece hospital — but I was concerned with the aftercare (like do I have to keep travelling back for follow ups) so in the end I just stuck with Singapore. Also recovering in another country could be tough. The price difference is huge though hahaha.

I would like to know your entire experience if you don’t mind sharing! Some questions I have are: 
- what made you want to do in bangkok instead of singapore? is just cost or perhaps friend recommendation(?)
- what is the name of the clinic?
- were there any translation issues?
- how was your recovery process?
- how long did you have to stay in bangkok to recover? could you go shopping after a few days?
- any before & after pics?
- do you need to constantly go back for follow-ups?
- what is the total cost including air ticket and hotel stay? 
- did you go for High profile or Moderate?
- does the 6k include add-on procedures like breast funnel technique, endoscopic techique, etc.? I know for masterpiece hospital they charge extra for that but in Singapore it’s included.

Sorry I have so many questions!!! You can answer when you feel better hehe wishing you a speedy recovery ❤️


----------



## petitemacaron

beautyispain said:


> Omg all the best for your surgery!!! I was initially considering doing in Bangkok as well — Masterpiece hospital — but I was concerned with the aftercare (like do I have to keep travelling back for follow ups) so in the end I just stuck with Singapore. Also recovering in another country could be tough. The price difference is huge though hahaha.
> 
> I would like to know your entire experience if you don’t mind sharing! Some questions I have are:
> - what made you want to do in bangkok instead of singapore? is just cost or perhaps friend recommendation(?)
> - what is the name of the clinic?
> - were there any translation issues?
> - how was your recovery process?
> - how long did you have to stay in bangkok to recover? could you go shopping after a few days?
> - any before & after pics?
> - do you need to constantly go back for follow-ups?
> - what is the total cost including air ticket and hotel stay?
> - did you go for High profile or Moderate?
> - does the 6k include add-on procedures like breast funnel technique, endoscopic techique, etc.? I know for masterpiece hospital they charge extra for that but in Singapore it’s included.
> 
> Sorry I have so many questions!!! You can answer when you feel better hehe wishing you a speedy recovery ❤



Hey babe!!

Thank you so much for your well wishes!!! The surgery is happening in 3.5 hours - I’m so excited and nervous at the same time omg.

- what made you want to do in bangkok instead of singapore? is just cost or perhaps friend recommendation(?)

Cost is definitely one of the factors! I consulted Shens and the price was $17K not inclusive of GST and was considering to do it there, but decided to explore a few options overseas. In Korea it was about $12K not inclusive of air tix hotel etc. and then Bangkok was $6 - 7K on average for Motiva Ergonomix! Besides, a few of my friends prior to Covid had theirs done in Bangkok and their boobs looked amazing! So I decided to wait it out and chose to go to Bangkok when they reopened! 

- what is the name of the clinic?

Cosmacare Clinic

- were there any translation issues?

They have a consultant who can speak English and I have been conversing with her via Line for my booking etc! The doctor in charge of me speaks fluent English as well. The front desk staff communicated with me via google translate, just to fill up forms. 

- how was your recovery process?

I will update this in a week!!


----------



## petitemacaron

(continued)


- how long did you have to stay in bangkok to recover? could you go shopping after a few days?

They encouraged me to stay for 7 days after the surgery. In total I’ll be in Bangkok for 10D9N, so girls time your holidays with PH & wkends  They said to rest 2 days after surgery in case of muscle tightness (doc says it feels like doing too much workout???), and then you can go shopping! But if you’re fine you can go out too. I booked a hair wash for tmr though bc I don’t think I can wash my own hair LOL 

- any before & after pics?

Will update in a week!!

- do you need to constantly go back for follow-ups?

Just on day 7, and then the follow-up can be done through LINE video call or WhatsApp video call. Doc will teach how to massage! 

- what is the total cost including air ticket and hotel stay?

Air ticket: $250+ (I booked scoot), hotel: $300 (day 1 pcr) + $420 (berkeley) 10D9N total!

- did you go for High profile or Moderate?

I went for high profile! Full, 315cc, Motiva Ergonomix. I was considering Demi, but doc says that it might not make my cleavage look good. 

- does the 6k include add-on procedures like breast funnel technique, endoscopic techique, etc.? I know for masterpiece hospital they charge extra for that but in Singapore it’s included.
6K includes: Blood Test, Surgery, Funnel/Cone Technique (the 2.5-3cm scarring method that Shens uses), Medication, Surgical Theatre Fee, General Anaesthesia, Food after Surgery, 2hrs Recovery Room. Have to top up 1,450 baht for surgical bra! 
Masterpiece Hospital and The Art Clinic have a few additional charges that add up to be about $500-700 more expensive than Cosmacare Clinic. 

I’m gonna go prep to head out for surgery, starving bc I have to fast for 8 hrs  lmk if any other questions~


----------



## jellyfish17

petitemacaron said:


> (continued)
> 
> 
> - how long did you have to stay in bangkok to recover? could you go shopping after a few days?
> 
> They encouraged me to stay for 7 days after the surgery. In total I’ll be in Bangkok for 10D9N, so girls time your holidays with PH & wkends  They said to rest 2 days after surgery in case of muscle tightness (doc says it feels like doing too much workout???), and then you can go shopping! But if you’re fine you can go out too. I booked a hair wash for tmr though bc I don’t think I can wash my own hair LOL
> 
> - any before & after pics?
> 
> Will update in a week!!
> 
> - do you need to constantly go back for follow-ups?
> 
> Just on day 7, and then the follow-up can be done through LINE video call or WhatsApp video call. Doc will teach how to massage!
> 
> - what is the total cost including air ticket and hotel stay?
> 
> Air ticket: $250+ (I booked scoot), hotel: $300 (day 1 pcr) + $420 (berkeley) 10D9N total!
> 
> - did you go for High profile or Moderate?
> 
> I went for high profile! Full, 315cc, Motiva Ergonomix. I was considering Demi, but doc says that it might not make my cleavage look good.
> 
> - does the 6k include add-on procedures like breast funnel technique, endoscopic techique, etc.? I know for masterpiece hospital they charge extra for that but in Singapore it’s included.
> 6K includes: Blood Test, Surgery, Funnel/Cone Technique (the 2.5-3cm scarring method that Shens uses), Medication, Surgical Theatre Fee, General Anaesthesia, Food after Surgery, 2hrs Recovery Room. Have to top up 1,450 baht for surgical bra!
> Masterpiece Hospital and The Art Clinic have a few additional charges that add up to be about $500-700 more expensive than Cosmacare Clinic.
> 
> I’m gonna go prep to head out for surgery, starving bc I have to fast for 8 hrs  lmk if any other questions~


all the best!!


----------



## petitemacaron

Update (before, during and immediately after surgery)

*Before surgery:*
Had to fill in forms again (english version, and I only signed forms that are in english just in case. There are two forms in Thai for surgery consent and I used google translate app to read through before signing.)

Made payment! Did a deposit of 20,000 baht via bank transfer when I booked the surgery date. Paid balance of 129,000 today.

Change into surgery gown, went to operating theatre.

*During surgery:*
Inserted catheter for my IV Drip and anaesthesia. Honestly this is more painful than what I’m feeling now  Anaesthetist was there to explain everything to me, the whole procedure. Surgery doctor came in and did markings on my chest, and got me to lie down after for the surgery! I actually knocked out within I think 1 second LOL.

*After surgery:*
Before I knocked out, I requested for the nurse to take an after pic for me immediately when it’s done! She did it for me and wow I had 0 memory of how it happened. All I know is I woke up having bandages and a support bra on me, and I felt sore on the centre of my chest. They wheeled me to the recovery room where I slept for the next 1 hr before it was safe for me to start drinking water again. They were so so so nice to me! Helped me up etc even though I was kinda high on the anaesthesia and weak. Had an electric blanket on top of me so I was warm and comfortable. After 1 hr, they accompanied me to change into my clothes (pls bring a button shirt!!!) and helped me down to wait for my bf to pick me up! Oh and yes meds were properly described to me - barely any communication barrier at all.

*Follow-up:*
I will be back on 17/4 Sunday (6 days after surgery) to do a follow-up. The stitches are dissolvable, there’s no need to remove any stitches at all. Just a follow-up to check on everything. There’s also supposed to be a follow-up again in 1 month but I’m just gonna do video call. Really don’t wanna go through the hassle of applying thailand pass, booking sha+ hotel (so expensive!!!!) and pcr test where I had to wait for results to be out before I could venture out of the hotel. Took me 12 hrs for my pcr results

*What I feel now:*
Honestly? Not that bad! Ok I feel like I did 500 push ups. Chest version of legs day. Chest day?  I don’t feel pain at all, just sore/tightness. But idk, we’ll see tomorrow  have heard day 2&3 are worse…. Fingers crossed!


----------



## happea

Hi all! I’m so happy to have found this thread. Posted here previously but somehow my post disappeared 
I’m torn between dr tan and dr chia from sw1 as well as dr Samuel ho from allure. 
anyone able to share their ba cost from sw 1? 
I also saw some reviews on dr chia on realself seems like she botched some ba


----------



## pinkglitz949

Hi ladies! Nice to e meet everyone of you. Just wana say I so excited for my first BA consultation this coming Friday at Shens clinic and can’t wait to do BA soon. It took me a lot of courage to finally take this first step. Been feeling very insecure with having super flat chested boobs cupAA? (no joke) and with the after effects of breastfeeding, it’s worse.. Im mother of 2, age 34. Hope to get support here and share my journey here too. ☺️


----------



## tvxqgirl

hi @happea my BA cost from Sw1 was in 2020 so i'm not sure if it's still relevant 4 u. i think u can try to message the clinic and ask them what their prices are like now. 

@pinkglitz949 yes we are all supporting each other   part of the reason i started this threadwas because i wanted to share my journey and so we could all form a community if possible. its hard and scary to go for surgery!


----------



## pinkglitz949

tvxqgirl said:


> hi @happea my BA cost from Sw1 was in 2020 so i'm not sure if it's still relevant 4 u. i think u can try to message the clinic and ask them what their prices are like now.
> 
> @pinkglitz949 yes we are all supporting each other   part of the reason i started this threadwas because i wanted to share my journey and so we could all form a community if possible. its hard and scary to go for surgery!


Hello  tvxqgirl, thanks for replying! Will post more updates here after my consultation with Shens! Meanwhile I’m counting down to the appointment date and feeling very excited. Another thing I salute you ladies here is the $ spent to do this BA.. I think now min. 18k onwards..  so expensive but trying to convince myself that all will be worth it…


----------



## gilliangee

tvxqgirl said:


> *Post-consult considerations*
> What I emphasised in consultation is that I really wanted a natural, soft breast. I told the doctor about my active lifestyle, which consists of a lot of upper body exercise like gym. For me, having breasts that look good in clothes is more important overall than having breasts that look good naked. I was okay with only going up to a full B or small C.
> 
> After the first consult I madly started researching breast animation deformity, and the sub-glandular and sub-muscular approaches to decide which placement is good for me in the long-term. The better approach is probably to pay for another consultation with a different surgeon to get a second opinion but I didn’t wish to spend more money on consults and I felt comfortable enough with Dr Chia.
> 
> *Second consultation*
> I had a second consultation with Dr Chia. At this consultation, I asked her to explain how the pocket for the implant will be made, how capsular contracture will be minimised, rupture rates for Motiva, and the warranty for Motiva. We also changed the approach to dual plane - I’m a “borderline” case which can do either over-the-muscle or dual plane, because I have a bony chest. I told Dr Chia that I’m always trying to lose weight (girls - ya feel me? LOL) and because I have a bony chest, she said she’d do dual plane to prevent an “implanted” look.
> 
> I found my diary after the second consultation. I wrote "I still feel really scared as the surgery approaches. Not sure if I’ve gone too big with the size. Not sure if I’ll be used to my new boobies."



Did u get dual plane? Cause I read the whole forum and I saw ur recovery, it’s so natural! How about abnormality? Flexing muscle?


----------



## gilliangee

wen1020 said:


> Yes with sw1. I was given choices of mini 220 and Demi 265cc. I wanted it to be natural as I was almost flat with very little tissue and tight skin. After much research, I realised that motiva sizes are smaller than other implants on the market so I went ahead with Demi 265cc, dual plane. About full B small C. Now I look at my implant it is just nice for my small frame (I’m 158, <40kg). Cant wait for it to drop and fluff!



u look good too! Seems like after the swell goes down….The size be perfect! Pls do update us!


----------



## gilliangee

I went to see dr tan recently! I also wanted to see dr chia to find out if I am more comfortable with a male or female doctor. But Dr chia is fully booked for quite some time. So I do plan to see her before I decide. I hope to get some advice and opinions from you ladies!

I am 165 and 48kg. After assessment from dr tan, he said 285cc ergo Demi will be perfect for me. I did tell him that I want it natural AND a tiny little more as I said I researched online and some ladies said to go tiny bigger .

but I also did ask to see what it’s like for 265cc. He said the difference is very little. I think the part I could see a difference was the “valley” or cleavage part. 285 seems like I can achieve a nice cleavage with a normal bra. But I am not the type to show off my ladies. Ijust want to feel good under clothes. And avoid seat belt/crossbody bag strap get stuck between the pothole between breast and bra! Do u guys know what I am talking about? It’s like stucked!  or gap between my uniqlo bra and breast on the upper chest! Like it’s hollow.  When u wear some soft flowy top and your bra does not cup u properly?U can see like the bra so much looser and bigger?So embarrassing. Hehehe

oh anyway doc recommended dual plane… so I do go to the gym often, And am afraid of the abnormalities when u flex your chest muscle? Anyone here with dual plane has the flexing problem? Like the boobs be a weird shape?
Doctor will have to move my lower breast line down to create new crease as I do not have enough space from crease to areola.He said if he were to use back my crease, my new nipple will face the floor . Did u guys have to reposition your crease too?
I got to feel the new joy implants and I could tell the difference! Soooooo soft!

hope to hear from you guys soon! Stay safe ladies!


----------



## Superdancingbunny

jellyfish17 said:


> Hi dear I’m not sure how to PM you. Could you please PM me your surgeon’s name? Your results look so great!


 Pm-ed you! 
Once again, my apologies for the late reply babe!


----------



## tvxqgirl

pinkglitz949 said:


> Hello  tvxqgirl, thanks for replying! Will post more updates here after my consultation with Shens! Meanwhile I’m counting down to the appointment date and feeling very excited. Another thing I salute you ladies here is the $ spent to do this BA.. I think now min. 18k onwards..  so expensive but trying to convince myself that all will be worth it…



yes, is expensive!!!
i was quite inspired by @petitemacaron 's posts on bkk clinics. i might go to bkk in the near future but not for BA anymore. to do like ulthera or dental treatment, maybe


----------



## tvxqgirl

gilliangee said:


> Did u get dual plane? Cause I read the whole forum and I saw ur recovery, it’s so natural! How about abnormality? Flexing muscle?


hihi! yes under the muscle approach! i try not to do so much chest exercises in the gym now. but i don't think i have the animation deformity yet!

and yeah i feel you about the cross-body bag situation....


----------



## meikei30

tvxqgirl said:


> hihi! yes under the muscle approach! i try not to do so much chest exercises in the gym now. but i don't think i have the animation deformity yet!
> 
> and yeah i feel you about the cross-body bag situation....



hi, it’s me. They blocked my gillian82gee account ‍♀️ I had to recreate another to come into this purseforum. 

ya I guess I will avoid chest exercises too.Anyway to begin with, I hardly do chest exercises . I am contemplating the mini 245cc size over 285cc Demi. I am afraid that from side view, boobies will look big. ‍♀️ I can be quite conscious with the side view.


----------



## beautyispain

happea said:


> Hi all! I’m so happy to have found this thread. Posted here previously but somehow my post disappeared
> I’m torn between dr tan and dr chia from sw1 as well as dr Samuel ho from allure.
> anyone able to share their ba cost from sw 1?
> I also saw some reviews on dr chia on realself seems like she botched some ba


Hi my price should be quite updated as I just paid my deposit in March. It’s 15k (excl. GST) for Motiva 1 and 18k (excl. GST) for Motiva 2 (Joy). There is also a first consultation fee of $180 (excl. GST) but any consultation thereafter is free. You will also have to pay for an ultrasound (about $130) but if you have your own clinic for that you can go to yours, this is just to ensure everything is ok! I’m going with Dr Tan!


----------



## happea

beautyispain said:


> Hi my price should be quite updated as I just paid my deposit in March. It’s 15k (excl. GST) for Motiva 1 and 18k (excl. GST) for Motiva 2 (Joy). There is also a first consultation fee of $180 (excl. GST) but any consultation thereafter is free. You will also have to pay for an ultrasound (about $130) but if you have your own clinic for that you can go to yours, this is just to ensure everything is ok! I’m going with Dr Tan!


So exciting! When is your surgery with dr tan due ? Please show us before and after pics!


----------



## happea

gilliangee said:


> I went to see dr tan recently! I also wanted to see dr chia to find out if I am more comfortable with a male or female doctor. But Dr chia is fully booked for quite some time. So I do plan to see her before I decide. I hope to get some advice and opinions from you ladies!
> 
> I am 165 and 48kg. After assessment from dr tan, he said 285cc ergo Demi will be perfect for me. I did tell him that I want it natural AND a tiny little more as I said I researched online and some ladies said to go tiny bigger .
> 
> but I also did ask to see what it’s like for 265cc. He said the difference is very little. I think the part I could see a difference was the “valley” or cleavage part. 285 seems like I can achieve a nice cleavage with a normal bra. But I am not the type to show off my ladies. Ijust want to feel good under clothes. And avoid seat belt/crossbody bag strap get stuck between the pothole between breast and bra! Do u guys know what I am talking about? It’s like stucked!  or gap between my uniqlo bra and breast on the upper chest! Like it’s hollow.  When u wear some soft flowy top and your bra does not cup u properly?U can see like the bra so much looser and bigger?So embarrassing. Hehehe
> 
> oh anyway doc recommended dual plane… so I do go to the gym often, And am afraid of the abnormalities when u flex your chest muscle? Anyone here with dual plane has the flexing problem? Like the boobs be a weird shape?
> Doctor will have to move my lower breast line down to create new crease as I do not have enough space from crease to areola.He said if he were to use back my crease, my new nipple will face the floor . Did u guys have to reposition your crease too?
> I got to feel the new joy implants and I could tell the difference! Soooooo soft!
> 
> hope to hear from you guys soon! Stay safe ladies!


Consultation appointment with dr chia is really long! I made an appointment with her but I have to wait a month! Recently spoke to a few friends in Thailand and a sg girl who did her boobs at yanhee. It looks really really good and natural. It’s around 8k for motiva almost half the price of sw 1 
A bit tempted as well. Hahaah


----------



## tvxqgirl

meikei30 said:


> hi, it’s me. They blocked my gillian82gee account ‍♀ I had to recreate another to come into this purseforum.
> 
> ya I guess I will avoid chest exercises too.Anyway to begin with, I hardly do chest exercises . I am contemplating the mini 245cc size over 285cc Demi. I am afraid that from side view, boobies will look big. ‍♀ I can be quite conscious with the side view.


ok up to you babe! but i personally think better to go bigger than smaller of the recommended options, boob greed is real...


----------



## pinkglitz949

Hi ladies.. just wondering for Motiva implants.. can’t decide between version 1 or Joy. Version 1 is good enough right? Any advice?


----------



## wen1020

meikei30 said:


> hi, it’s me. They blocked my gillian82gee account ‍♀ I had to recreate another to come into this purseforum.
> 
> ya I guess I will avoid chest exercises too.Anyway to begin with, I hardly do chest exercises . I am contemplating the mini 245cc size over 285cc Demi. I am afraid that from side view, boobies will look big. ‍♀ I can be quite conscious with the side view.


Go with 285cc. It’s not as big as what you thought. Especially if you place it under muscle it may look smaller by abit. Or maybe I starting to have boob greed.


----------



## petitemacaron

happea said:


> Consultation appointment with dr chia is really long! I made an appointment with her but I have to wait a month! Recently spoke to a few friends in Thailand and a sg girl who did her boobs at yanhee. It looks really really good and natural. It’s around 8k for motiva almost half the price of sw 1
> A bit tempted as well. Hahaah



I did mine in Bangkok! Motiva Ergonomix 1, 149,000 baht in total at Cosmacare Clinic. The staff there were so caring and I felt really safe there!


----------



## petitemacaron

Update after 1 week

Recap: I did my BA in Bangkok, at Cosmacare Clinic last Monday (11 Apr 22). Motiva Ergonomix 1 dual-plane method, 149,000 baht inclusive of everything. Additional surgical bra purchase @ 1,450 baht.

Day 0: Surgery day (Monday)
---------------------------------
I think it could be because of the morphine and Local Anesthesia injected in me that didn't make me feel too much pain, just soreness from my apparent 500 push-ups.. haha. Had to sleep upright, couldn't get out of bed and needed someone to lift me off the bed each time I want to get out to go to the bathroom. I had my partner with me along for the trip!

Day 1 & 2 Post-Surgery (Tuesday & Wednesday)
------------------------------------------------------
Omg the soreness was horrible! I would rate the scale 7.5/10 man and I would like to think I have a high tolerance of pain. It was REALLY TIGHT! I am pretty skinny and my boobs were like A cup before the surgery. I did 315ccs and I think my skin and muscles really needed to stretch. My back was aching really bad, doc says it's normal, because it's connected to the chest muscle.
They gave me paracetamol, ibuprofen and tramadol. Tramadol is the optional painkiller but it sucks because it doesn't help with the pain, and if I take it without eating enough food for my meal - I will vomit which I did. Surprisingly vomiting didn't affect my chest ache lol.
Also, after the surgery I was really bloated and looked super pregnant lol, pregnant with air. Remember to prepare some medication for that! The clinic staff recommended me ENO fruit salt. I found that it helped me with the constipation without nausea.

Day 3 Post-Surgery (Thursday)
-----------------------------------
I woke up at 4 am and was in extreme pain (tightness + muscle soreness mostly at my back) and I couldn't move. Badly needed the bathroom and had to wake my partner up to lift me off the bed. I sat upright on the couch to fall asleep after taking ibuprofen, paracetamol AND tramadol. At this point I finished all the prescribed painkillers lol. As soon as the clinic opened at 8 am, I called them and told them I was in a lot of pain and wanted to come to see the doc which they asked me to come down immediately! So I did and omg what was causing me so much pain was the additional pink bandage that they wrapped over on top of the surgical bra. It was supposed to be removed on Day 2 but I overlooked my Line message and didn't remove it, hence the tightness. Doctor prescribed me another painkiller which was even more effective, but at this point it was kinda useless because this was the final day I felt any pain - and according to the docs, nurses and staff, the most painful day before it subsides. (the nurses and staff have all gone through BA!!!) Doc gave me a jab of "dynestat" and I immediately felt better.
Additional medication prescribed that I had to go to the pharmacy to buy because they didn't have it at the clinic: Arcoxia 120mg, Norgesic (muscle relaxant)
* you can buy them without prescription in Thai pharmacies, so if you're intending to do BA, maybe get these medication beforehand to help you!!!
These meds really helped with my pain and muscle soreness, I was feeling completely alright (except for a tiny bit of soreness that was minimal and bearable) after.

Day 4 Post-Surgery (Friday)
-------------------------------
I was feeling so alright with the new meds prescribed to me that I went out for the entire day and even checked in to a new hotel, LOL. Had a beauty day, and then some cafe-hopping, restaurant-hopping, shopping even!

Day 6 Post-Surgery (Sunday)
--------------------------------
Went for my follow-up with the doctor, everything went well! My wounds were healing really well. I don't feel any pain at all anymore. Muscle soreness is minimal. My breasts are still swollen and high, doc says I will have to wait for 6 weeks before I can change into a normal bra, and for 3 months for it to fully drop and fluff. I have another follow-up in a month's time, which included a free breast massage but the hassle of flying over is deterring me lol so she agreed to a video call for the follow-up.
I flew back to SG after a few hours! I saw Nicole Choo's video about how she had issues with car rides and recommended against flying overseas for BA because the implants may move... honestly I had no such issues. Car rides were alright for me throughout. No feeling of implants moving. Was alright on the plane too, no crazy implant moving issues! I guess it has to do with the brand of implants you do as well? Motiva's surface is better imo, I have felt both Mentor and Motiva implants. I really think Motiva is world-class at this stage!!!

Day 9 Post-Surgery (Wednesday, Today, NOW)
---------------------------------------------------
I honestly feel alright now, just some muscle soreness on my back but that's normal. And very very bearable. If you feel achy just slap on a salonpas plaster haha. I can already raise my arms to shower and wash my hair, but I try not to do it too much/raise too high. I still ask my partner for help to reach for items at home if it's too high. Don't wanna risk anything lol, at least not for the next 5 weeks! (1 week down, 5 to go~)

Let me know if there are any questions regarding BA in BKK! I'll be happy to help anywhere I can~ I spent $6K SGD (not inclusive of flights and hotels) and I think it's really worth it compared to what I'd pay in SG!


----------



## petitemacaron

tvxqgirl said:


> yes, is expensive!!!
> i was quite inspired by @petitemacaron 's posts on bkk clinics. i might go to bkk in the near future but not for BA anymore. to do like ulthera or dental treatment, maybe



omg HAHA thanks~ I really think the clinic I went to is impressive, when I was there it was Songkran period and omg the clinic was packed with girls doing surgeries. I met a girl coming over for a follow-up for her nose job and I have to say, it's really perfectly done!


----------



## petitemacaron

wen1020 said:


> Go with 285cc. It’s not as big as what you thought. Especially if you place it under muscle it may look smaller by abit. Or maybe I starting to have boob greed.



@meikei30 I think you should go for 285cc haha. I was initially deciding between 295cc and 315cc, and glad I went with 315cc in the end. It wasn't as big as I thought, especially right now when it's still swollen. It will be slightly smaller when it's less swollen lol boob greed is real as the girls mentioned, I think you should go for it


----------



## petitemacaron

pinkglitz949 said:


> Hi ladies.. just wondering for Motiva implants.. can’t decide between version 1 or Joy. Version 1 is good enough right? Any advice?



I felt both Motiva 1 and Motiva 2 at Shens clinic. I asked about it during one of my follow-ups for my double eyelid stitching hahaha. I do think that Motiva 1 is good enough honestly. It's quite soft, even my partner whom I asked along with me for consultation, agrees that it's already soft enough! I mean if you really wanna spend the extra $3k though you can too but I think it's a bit unnecessary, version 1 is good enough!!


----------



## meikei30

wen1020 said:


> Go with 285cc. It’s not as big as what you thought. Especially if you place it under muscle it may look smaller by abit. Or maybe I starting to have boob greed.



Really? Actually my concern is side view… when u look from the side? Like protruding? Projection? Hehehe
And I am scared if I go bigger, healing takes longer too!


----------



## meikei30

petitemacaron said:


> @meikei30 I think you should go for 285cc haha. I was initially deciding between 295cc and 315cc, and glad I went with 315cc in the end. It wasn't as big as I thought, especially right now when it's still swollen. It will be slightly smaller when it's less swollen lol boob greed is real as the girls mentioned, I think you should go for it



But… I don’t want to be so obvious that my “boobs” upgraded.  a little self conscious  reason for this “upgrade” was cause I had kids and they “suck” the life out of me!


----------



## petitemacaron

meikei30 said:


> But… I don’t want to be so obvious that my “boobs” upgraded.  a little self conscious  reason for this “upgrade” was cause I had kids and they “suck” the life out of me!



Understandable! I tried both real 295 and 315 implants to fit in the bra during assessment, it really wasn't much of a difference side view wise. The difference is in the cleavage. Personally right now (although my boobs are still high and swollen), I see a nicer side view in terms of shape! Also... if you're doing BA, you're already gonna spend so much money, might as well go for the bigger size! If you're conscious about people finding out, anybody ask just say you gained weight or went for boob massage etc after breastfeeding lol  Healing time is the same though, I checked with my doc. I felt better on Day 5 post surgery, like the pain just went away. Prepare arcoxia and norgesic to help you cope even better.


----------



## wen1020

meikei30 said:


> Really? Actually my concern is side view… when u look from the side? Like protruding? Projection? Hehehe
> And I am scared if I go bigger, healing takes longer too!





petitemacaron said:


> Understandable! I tried both real 295 and 315 implants to fit in the bra during assessment, it really wasn't much of a difference side view wise. The difference is in the cleavage. Personally right now (although my boobs are still high and swollen), I see a nicer side view in terms of shape! Also... if you're doing BA, you're already gonna spend so much money, might as well go for the bigger size! If you're conscious about people finding out, anybody ask just say you gained weight or went for boob massage etc after breastfeeding lol  Healing time is the same though, I checked with my doc. I felt better on Day 5 post surgery, like the pain just went away. Prepare arcoxia and norgesic to help you cope even better.


Good idea! I was afraid that people will notice I did BA but non of them notice it  including my family and relatives! If they ask I will just say I have gained weight! Hahaha! If going with smaller size won’t notice much difference after putting on clothes. Especially oversized tee.


----------



## happea

I had my consult with dr chia, at first she recommended 285. But I kept asking for more. 300, 335, 355. Was wondering if the extra 20ml will make a difference. 
did you guys all chose to size up? Any regrets ?


----------



## pinkglitz949

happea said:


> I had my consult with dr chia, at first she recommended 285. But I kept asking for more. 300, 335, 355. Was wondering if the extra 20ml will make a difference.
> did you guys all chose to size up? Any regrets ?



hi! I went for my consultation too. Having a hard time deciding  between Motiva Demi 285cc or full ergonomic 335cc. I was only given 2 choices due to my chest width, I’m quite slim and petite. (155cm, 50kg).  I also heard 50cc difference is not much,  it’s just like 2 tablespoon worth. But when I tried on the physical fitting, the overall 335cc gives me more shape. 285cc will give me a B cup whereas 335cc is c cup. I’m very flat especially after breastfeeding. I’m currently like AA cup. I know if I choose 285cc I might regret later on due to boob greed yet a bit worried about c cup might be a bit big? How accurate is the 3D imaging?I don’t know which size I should go for now, my surgery is next week! So excited. Just bought many packets of pumpkin premade soup from the supermarket to accelerate healing. lol


----------



## happea

pinkglitz949 said:


> hi! I went for my consultation too. Having a hard time deciding  between Motiva Demi 285cc or full ergonomic 335cc. I was only given 2 choices due to my chest width, I’m quite slim and petite. (155cm, 50kg).  I also heard 50cc difference is not much,  it’s just like 2 tablespoon worth. But when I tried on the physical fitting, the overall 335cc gives me more shape. 285cc will give me a B cup whereas 335cc is c cup. I’m very flat especially after breastfeeding. I’m currently like AA cup. I know if I choose 285cc I might regret later on due to boob greed yet a bit worried about c cup might be a bit big? How accurate is the 3D imaging?I don’t know which size I should go for now, my surgery is next week! So excited. Just bought many packets of pumpkin premade soup from the supermarket to accelerate healing. lol


So fast !! excited for you!!
I couldn’t get a slot! My op is close to National Day. Ahh thanks for sharing this actually makes sense! Pumpkin soup helps in healing ?? The dr only told me to prepare probiotics to help with the bloating.
I heard have to get buttoned tops as well, easier to change clothes after the op. I need to go buy!


----------



## pinkglitz949

happea said:


> So fast !! excited for you!!
> I couldn’t get a slot! My op is close to National Day. Ahh thanks for sharing this actually makes sense! Pumpkin soup helps in healing ?? The dr only told me to prepare probiotics to help with the bloating.
> I heard have to get buttoned tops as well, easier to change clothes after the op. I need to go buy!


Haha yes, I drink a lot of pre made pumpkin soup & juice in packets when I did my eyes previously. I understand korea plastic surgery clinics offer that to their patients and help to accelerate healing and reduce swelling. I asked my doctor if I could take it post op and he said, sure go ahead! Pumpkin has lots of benefits such as anti inflammatory etc. i bought the soup spoon brand which can be easily found at NTUC and cold storage. I just wana quickly get the earliest BA slot while I’m still semi wfh and while I still have the guts to do it and also long weekend next week after so that means having an extra 2 more days to rest!  right now I’m leaning more towards 335cc and hope I won’t change my mind again.. been thinking and thinking the whole of yesterday and today. Lol


----------



## Fortunecat

pinkglitz949 said:


> Haha yes, I drink a lot of pre made pumpkin soup & juice in packets when I did my eyes previously. I understand korea plastic surgery clinics offer that to their patients and help to accelerate healing and reduce swelling. I asked my doctor if I could take it post op and he said, sure go ahead! Pumpkin has lots of benefits such as anti inflammatory etc. i bought the soup spoon brand which can be easily found at NTUC and cold storage. I just wana quickly get the earliest BA slot while I’m still semi wfh and while I still have the guts to do it and also long weekend next week after so that means having an extra 2 more days to rest!  right now I’m leaning more towards 335cc and hope I won’t change my mind again.. been thinking and thinking the whole of yesterday and today. Lol



Korean supermarkets in SG such as Lee Mart sells those pumpkin juice. You can buy those instead.


----------



## happigalxx

My stats are 159cm and 46kg, cup size 32A. I’m hoping to go to a full C (I don’t mind small D as well since I heard implant boobs look smaller than natural boobs of the same size). I went for consultation with Dr Chia from SW1 and was deciding between Motiva Joy (Motiva 2.0) Demi 295cc and 325cc (which are equivalent to Motiva 1.0 285cc and 300cc respectively).

I was going to choose Motiva Joy Demi 325cc but after going back and doing research online, I saw many girls have boobs greed and regret that they didn't go bigger T.T I’m also going under the muscles which I heard will lose 10-15% of the cc…

Now I’m contemplating to go slightly bigger to Motiva Joy Demi 335cc (Motiva 1.0 320cc) but I’m scared it will be too big! The process of going back and forth between the sizes is really headache omg


----------



## happea

pinkglitz949 said:


> Haha yes, I drink a lot of pre made pumpkin soup & juice in packets when I did my eyes previously. I understand korea plastic surgery clinics offer that to their patients and help to accelerate healing and reduce swelling. I asked my doctor if I could take it post op and he said, sure go ahead! Pumpkin has lots of benefits such as anti inflammatory etc. i bought the soup spoon brand which can be easily found at NTUC and cold storage. I just wana quickly get the earliest BA slot while I’m still semi wfh and while I still have the guts to do it and also long weekend next week after so that means having an extra 2 more days to rest!  right now I’m leaning more towards 335cc and hope I won’t change my mind again.. been thinking and thinking the whole of yesterday and today. Lol


Omg so lucky I was hoping to do it over the long wk end too but there’s no slot! I’m going down in 2 days to make the deposit. I’m worried I’ll chicken out because I’m honestly quite scared and have 0 pain tolerance.


----------



## happea

Fortunecat said:


> Korean supermarkets in SG such as Lee Mart sells those pumpkin juice. You can buy those instead.
> 
> View attachment 5386801


Thanks so much! Will check this out!! Hope is yummy!


----------



## happea

happigalxx said:


> My stats are 159cm and 46kg, cup size 32A. I’m hoping to go to a full C (I don’t mind small D as well since I heard implant boobs look smaller than natural boobs of the same size). I went for consultation with Dr Chia from SW1 and was deciding between Motiva Joy (Motiva 2.0) Demi 295cc and 325cc (which are equivalent to Motiva 1.0 285cc and 300cc respectively).
> 
> I was going to choose Motiva Joy Demi 325cc but after going back and doing research online, I saw many girls have boobs greed and regret that they didn't go bigger T.T I’m also going under the muscles which I heard will lose 10-15% of the cc…
> 
> Now I’m contemplating to go slightly bigger to Motiva Joy Demi 335cc (Motiva 1.0 320cc) but I’m scared it will be too big! The process of going back and forth between the sizes is really headache omg


I have the exact same dilemma! Dr chia was like, “it’ll be an enviable size but not vulgar”. A bit worried that it’ll look vulgar, especially at the workplace. But at the same time boob greed ‍♀️


----------



## happigalxx

happea said:


> I have the exact same dilemma! Dr chia was like, “it’ll be an enviable size but not vulgar”. A bit worried that it’ll look vulgar, especially at the workplace. But at the same time boob greed ‍♀


Hi! Are you going with motiva joy as well? What cc are you leaning towards now?

Im going for a 2nd consultation with her on this Tue so hopefully im able to make a decision after talking to her sobz


----------



## happea

happigalxx said:


> Hi! Are you going with motiva joy as well? What cc are you leaning towards now?
> 
> Im going for a 2nd consultation with her on this Tue so hopefully im able to make a decision after talking to her sobz


We have similar stats, I’m 48kg, other than that. All the same. I didn’t consider the motiva joy. I’m thinking of going with 325cc for the first motiva. But similarly, scared it’ll look huge. 
is the second consultation the same price ?


----------



## happigalxx

happea said:


> We have similar stats, I’m 48kg, other than that. All the same. I didn’t consider the motiva joy. I’m thinking of going with 325cc for the first motiva. But similarly, scared it’ll look huge.
> is the second consultation the same price ?


But there is no 325cc for motiva 1.0?

Subsequent consultations after the 1st is free!


----------



## pottyw

tvxqgirl said:


> *Final review - 1.5 years post-op*
> 
> View attachment 5284843
> 
> 
> Satisfaction level: 95%
> 
> Dissatisfaction points: "Valley" between the breasts, which make it look not so natural. I took a video (with nipple pasties), but I can't upload it on PF. Even if I squeeze my breasts together, it doesn't really help the space between the breasts.
> 
> Everything else I'm happy with! Size, etc.


Hey, may I know how long it took to start feeling that your breasts are more normal and natural? Dr Tan did tell me at least 3 months. Is that really the case? And also, your pre-ops looks quite similar to mine and the recommended is also 265-285cc. Do you mind sharing your height & weight to have a ref? Do you find it too big or just nice? Will it become ‘smaller’ over time? I’m thinking about doing but have some thoughts back and forth.


----------



## happea

happigalxx said:


> But there is no 325cc for motiva 1.0?
> 
> Subsequent consultations after the 1st is free!


Sorry meant 335cc fat fingers
I just requested for the 320cc 3d image. I think I’ll go for the 320. I just made my deposit and booked the op date! 
let me know how yours go!


----------



## tvxqgirl

pottyw said:


> Hey, may I know how long it took to start feeling that your breasts are more normal and natural? Dr Tan did tell me at least 3 months. Is that really the case? And also, your pre-ops looks quite similar to mine and the recommended is also 265-285cc. Do you mind sharing your height & weight to have a ref? Do you find it too big or just nice? Will it become ‘smaller’ over time? I’m thinking about doing but have some thoughts back and forth.



hi! tbh i can't remember! maybe 6 months or so? but now its like a part of me, i can't imagine going back to my pre-op breasts already. i'm 1.58m & around 47.5-50kg. i think mine looks good with clothes but not so good naked. objectively it didnt really get smaller over time but i think i had a bit of boob greed.


----------



## happea

tvxqgirl said:


> hi! tbh i can't remember! maybe 6 months or so? but now its like a part of me, i can't imagine going back to my pre-op breasts already. i'm 1.58m & around 47.5-50kg. i think mine looks good with clothes but not so good naked. objectively it didnt really get smaller over time but i think i had a bit of boob greed.


Why do you feel that it doesn’t look good without clothes ? The picture you posted looks pretty good


----------



## happea

Swift92 said:


> This was a very useful thread I first came across when searching on BA so thought it's time I register and share my experience back here. I did my BA (motiva ergonomix demi) 2 weeks ago with Dr Chia too after reading @tvxqgirl 's experience here (thank you!) and also seeing photos and reviews in Realself. I had 2 kids and after breastfeeding, my breasts were in really bad shape. Been wanting to have BA since after my first but I held my reins until after my second who is 2 years old now and I'm very sure I'm stopping there.
> 
> If you are considering the same clinic, I waited around 3 weeks for my consultation and after that another 1 n half month for my surgery. Quite a long wait, thinking back maybe I should have ask clinic if I can chope a surgery date first when I made an appt lol.
> 
> From consultation to surgery, I felt things went smoothly for me, clearly the clinic does many BAs and can give me the right advice and preparation. Dr Chia is very pleasant and a detailed doctor like what everyone says. She went through the surgery process quite thoroughly and answered my long list of questions. She also picked up some distortion in my chest when she was measuring me up for surgery, which I didn't even realise until now and I saw it in the 3D simulation scan. After we simulated a fee implants, I chose a demi implant because I wanted a _naturally_ full look
> 
> The clinic is also a day surgery centre so the BA was held there. After the wait, the surgery day process was pretty quick and smooth-sailing. I did feel anxious at the start thinking about what could go wrong  but felt reassured because I did feel cared for by all the doctors (there's also an anaesthesiologist there) and nurses there. That really put me at ease.
> 
> I left around early afternoon and I definitely felt better in the clinic than when I went home! It wasn't very painful but really tight, uncomfortable like bad engorgement. Worse when it got to sleeping, I just can't get comfortable. Then I remembered that I was given some medication to help me sleep and that really helped. It's pretty swollen at the top in the first week but i feel very pleased looking at my new cleavage all day lol. I could move around and do stuff (with painkillers on board of course) but about 3 days later it all felt more relaxed. The trick the clinic taught is not keep completely still and just move about but slowly. I think that really helped.
> 
> My underboob scars were checked a week later and changed to scar tape, which I am supposed to wear for at least 3 months. I can also change to my own bra. Now I am at 2 n half weeks and breasts are already softer but not bouncy yet, can't wait for it to drop and fluff. I'm wearing a bralette now, hoping it will get there faster. I will update again when I get there!


Hello was wondering what cc did you choose ?


----------



## Viiviivii

gmcnm19 said:


> Oh wow I love your scar. Mine is around the areola, not liking it very much. Do you still have feelings on your nipple?



Hi @gmcnm19,
I'm going for BA with Dr Chia soon in June but still having dilemma between under-burst or aerola incision. >_<'''
I very concerned about scarring. I wanted to do underarm incision but realised it's not common in SG.
May I ask was ur BA done by Dr Chia too?
Also if you were to choose again, will you go for under-burst or areola incision?

I've been trying to find after photos of areola incision but hardly found any detailed ones.
Below is the most decent after photo I could find online. :')
May I ask, how well is your areola scar recovering as compared to this photo?  


Hopefully I could get some advice from you before my surgery. TT


----------



## happigalxx

happea said:


> Sorry meant 335cc fat fingers
> I just requested for the 320cc 3d image. I think I’ll go for the 320. I just made my deposit and booked the op date!
> let me know how yours go!


I just went for my 2nd consult with dr chia today and was thinking between demi 300 or demi 320 or full 335. I think I’m gonna go with full 335! I’m thinking I want projection more than width, and seeing how some girls here think that full 315 is not as big as it is, I think full 335 should be okay for my stats and liking (‘:

When is your ops! Mine is on 24 May!


----------



## petitemacaron

happigalxx said:


> I just went for my 2nd consult with dr chia today and was thinking between demi 300 or demi 320 or full 335. I think I’m gonna go with full 335! I’m thinking I want projection more than width, and seeing how some girls here think that full 315 is not as big as it is, I think full 335 should be okay for my stats and liking (‘:
> 
> When is your ops! Mine is on 24 May!



omg good luck babe! Yes 315cc full (mine is motiva 1) is not thaaaat big. Full C cup for me. I’m 160 cm, 46kg. My frame size is 71 cm. Can’t wait for you to do yours!!


----------



## tvxqgirl

happea said:


> Why do you feel that it doesn’t look good without clothes ? The picture you posted looks pretty good



aww thanks! i just think if i had gone a little bigger, i would look more curvaceous. the alternative is to lose more weight at my thigh area, but that's pretty hard. but this isn't something that i have major regrets about!


----------



## happigalxx

petitemacaron said:


> omg good luck babe! Yes 315cc full (mine is motiva 1) is not thaaaat big. Full C cup for me. I’m 160 cm, 46kg. My frame size is 71 cm. Can’t wait for you to do yours!!


Hi! Omg we have very similar stats, and I’m going under the muscles too. Can I ask prior to ops if you have some breast tissues or totally flat?

After hearing yours and ntxw’s journey, I think I will be going with motiva joy full 355cc! (motiva 1.0 full 335cc)

Btw do u mind sharing some of your post-op front and side view photos?


----------



## happigalxx

Ntxw said:


> hi babe! Yes I’ve done the surgery last Friday! I’m 4 days post op now.
> Here are the pictures below. I didn’t take much cause I was practically on and off sleeping so much on the first 2 days lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366201
> 
> 2 days post op:
> View attachment 5366207
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, 315cc is not as big as I’ve imagined it to be after reading some reviews here. I was really afraid of going too big for my size. But really, the Dr knows best. It wasn’t too big and it was full enough for my liking so I definitely had no regrets. It’s still swelling a lot now so waiting for it to drop and fluff soon! I’m dying in the post op bra actually. So suffocating and itchy cause it’s sooo tight omg I can’t wait to be officially OFF it! All the best for ur surgery!!!


Hi! I see that you are almost 1 month past your ops, how do you find the size after the drop and fluff? Did it become smaller/bigger?

Btw, I’m going for similar size as yours, do u mind sharing some of your 1 month post-op photos? Ty!!


----------



## happea

happigalxx said:


> I just went for my 2nd consult with dr chia today and was thinking between demi 300 or demi 320 or full 335. I think I’m gonna go with full 335! I’m thinking I want projection more than width, and seeing how some girls here think that full 315 is not as big as it is, I think full 335 should be okay for my stats and liking (‘:
> 
> When is your ops! Mine is on 24 May!


You are so lucky! I booked and paid earlier this week and they told me there’s no slots at all. My is in august  also with dr chia

i chose 320 but now I’m a bit scared. I read someone’s post, she had to size up her clothes from xs to s after her ba.
Dr chia said 320 will be a D for me, I’m worried a D will mean I have to size up to M for my clothes and it wouldn’t look flattering as certain portions will become too baggy.

do the other ladies have this issue? Did you guys have to size up your clothes ?

after I paid and made my decision, I still had questions and was slightly uncomfortable about a D cup size  this is honestly a very big decision. It’s not cheap and is something that I have to live with once i go though with it


----------



## happigalxx

happea said:


> You are so lucky! I booked and paid earlier this week and they told me there’s no slots at all. My is in august  also with dr chia
> 
> i chose 320 but now I’m a bit scared. I read someone’s post, she had to size up her clothes from xs to s after her ba.
> Dr chia said 320 will be a D for me, I’m worried a D will mean I have to size up to M for my clothes and it wouldn’t look flattering as certain portions will become too baggy.
> 
> do the other ladies have this issue? Did you guys have to size up your clothes ?
> 
> after I paid and made my decision, I still had questions and was slightly uncomfortable about a D cup size  this is honestly a very big decision. It’s not cheap and is something that I have to live with once i go though with it


I went for consultation on 8 Apr and initially  booked my slot in mid July! But afterwards they informed me that they have an earlier slot on 24 May hehe yay

Anyway, I understand where u coming from as personally I do not want to go too big as well.

Just for sharing - I read somewhere that we shouldn’t be overly concerned with the desired size tag, but more on the volume and shape that u want to visually achieve. Because that is what people will see u in (be it with clothes or naked) and not the cup size which I supposed is kind of true? Anyway, I’ve heard several feedback that a cup D implant boobs look like a cup C natural boobs (reason is fake boobs will look smaller than natural boobs of the same cup size), so if any girls here have any experience in this can share too!


----------



## fionvon

happea said:


> You are so lucky! I booked and paid earlier this week and they told me there’s no slots at all. My is in august  also with dr chia
> 
> i chose 320 but now I’m a bit scared. I read someone’s post, she had to size up her clothes from xs to s after her ba.
> Dr chia said 320 will be a D for me, I’m worried a D will mean I have to size up to M for my clothes and it wouldn’t look flattering as certain portions will become too baggy.
> 
> do the other ladies have this issue? Did you guys have to size up your clothes ?
> 
> after I paid and made my decision, I still had questions and was slightly uncomfortable about a D cup size  this is honestly a very big decision. It’s not cheap and is something that I have to live with once i go though with it



Hihi! I've got some questions that I'll need help with...  I noticed that you were previously considering between Dr Tan or Dr Chia at SW1. And I'm currently considering between the 2. May I know, what made you decide to go with Dr Chia ya?

Also, I saw an influencer with 400cc and she went for a nice full cup C (but could look like a small D too). Her end result is sooooooo nice and natural. And, after seeing her results, (she was a cup A previously), it made me consider 400cc actually. And yet, I was also thinking about sizing up of clothes at the same time - as I guess I will have to size up to a M, despite my waist fits a S. So, same dilemma as you too.


----------



## happea

fionvon said:


> Hihi! I've got some questions that I'll need help with...  I noticed that you were previously considering between Dr Tan or Dr Chia at SW1. And I'm currently considering between the 2. May I know, what made you decide to go with Dr Chia ya?
> 
> Also, I saw an influencer with 400cc and she went for a nice full cup C (but could look like a small D too). Her end result is sooooooo nice and natural. And, after seeing her results, (she was a cup A previously), it made me consider 400cc actually. And yet, I was also thinking about sizing up of clothes at the same time - as I guess I will have to size up to a M, despite my waist fits a S. So, same dilemma as you too.


After I met dr chia, I decided to go with her. Did not meet dr tan in the end. Read somewhere (was it this thread?), she’s known as the breast whisperer haha
Spoke to a friend. She was an A and now is a D. Was an XS but sometimes have to wear M now. So I’m really in a dilemma. 
Can share the influencer’s ig?


----------



## happea

happigalxx said:


> I went for consultation on 8 Apr and initially  booked my slot in mid July! But afterwards they informed me that they have an earlier slot on 24 May hehe yay
> 
> Anyway, I understand where u coming from as personally I do not want to go too big as well.
> 
> Just for sharing - I read somewhere that we shouldn’t be overly concerned with the desired size tag, but more on the volume and shape that u want to visually achieve. Because that is what people will see u in (be it with clothes or naked) and not the cup size which I supposed is kind of true? Anyway, I’ve heard several feedback that a cup D implant boobs look like a cup C natural boobs (reason is fake boobs will look smaller than natural boobs of the same cup size), so if any girls here have any experience in this can share too!


Really excited for you. Please tell us how it goes!!


----------



## Viiviivii

happigalxx said:


> I just went for my 2nd consult with dr chia today and was thinking between demi 300 or demi 320 or full 335. I think I’m gonna go with full 335! I’m thinking I want projection more than width, and seeing how some girls here think that full 315 is not as big as it is, I think full 335 should be okay for my stats and liking (‘:
> 
> When is your ops! Mine is on 24 May!



Gurllll~ I was 1 day late to secure that 24May slot. XD
Me too was recommended by Dr Chia to choose between 300 or 320 demi, but she say it's only a subtle difference.
After our 1st consultation she suggest me to choose either 300 (demi) or 355 (full).
Both Dr Chia and Nurse Phyllis recommended 300 (demi) for a natural look as compared to 355 (full) cause it might make me look "fat". So far I don't see anyone in this trend go for 335 (full) and above. I'm afraid 355 (full) would look too big and fake on me. :')
May I ask did Dr Chia suggested 335 (full) or did you made this decision base on this trend? I'm 159cm and underbust 74cm
Anyway I'm using motiva 1 sizing for reference only. I'll be doing motiva 2 (joy). So 355 (motiva 1) = 380 (motiva 2) XoX


----------



## happigalxx

Viiviivii said:


> Gurllll~ I was 1 day late to secure that 24May slot. XD
> Me too was recommended by Dr Chia to choose between 300 or 320 demi, but she say it's only a subtle difference.
> After our 1st consultation she suggest me to choose either 300 (demi) or 355 (full).
> Both Dr Chia and Nurse Phyllis recommended 300 (demi) for a natural look as compared to 355 (full) cause it might make me look "fat". So far I don't see anyone in this trend go for 335 (full) and above. I'm afraid 355 (full) would look too big and fake on me. :')
> May I ask did Dr Chia suggested 335 (full) or did you made this decision base on this trend? I'm 159cm and underbust 74cm
> Anyway I'm using motiva 1 sizing for reference only. I'll be doing motiva 2 (joy). So 355 (motiva 1) = 380 (motiva 2) XoX




Oops were we both aiming for the same surgery slot hahaha

To answer your question, dr chia initially suggested demi as I wanted a natural look. But I also showed her my wish pics and she said they were more of the full implant look. I’m also leaning towards full as I want more projection rather than width…

But yes I’m afraid of looking fat with 335cc full I’m so indecisive ):

Btw what’s your weight and BWD?


----------



## fionvon

happea said:


> After I met dr chia, I decided to go with her. Did not meet dr tan in the end. Read somewhere (was it this thread?), she’s known as the breast whisperer haha
> Spoke to a friend. She was an A and now is a D. Was an XS but sometimes have to wear M now. So I’m really in a dilemma.
> Can share the influencer’s ig?



This is her ig handle - nicole.bubbly
She did Motiva Ergo 1 year ago. Very natural looking under her clothes and in my opinion, suits her body frame.

Generally, I think a cup D will probably be a size M - based on common online stores' sizing structure.
Like, other than to take note on the PTP sizing, we'll have to check the bust sizing too. For some cutting, a 34" bust with 16.25" PTP could still fit a Size S for some stores. That said, I think, we should probably shift our focus on selecting a size that we like/envision ourselves to have? Because, I scared of boob greed also. Like, for me, I want to achieve a Full C too, which at times could spill over to a Small D? I'm 165 and about 50kg actually. Hehe!

Hmmm... I read both doctors are good. Just that, I think I will have alot of questions (and anxiety) and I was hoping to do my BA with a doctor that could be patient with me pre and post operation. Hehe! Like what you said, it's truly a big decision.


----------



## happea

fionvon said:


> This is her ig handle - nicole.bubbly
> She did Motiva Ergo 1 year ago. Very natural looking under her clothes and in my opinion, suits her body frame.
> 
> Generally, I think a cup D will probably be a size M - based on common online stores' sizing structure.
> Like, other than to take note on the PTP sizing, we'll have to check the bust sizing too. For some cutting, a 34" bust with 16.25" PTP could still fit a Size S for some stores. That said, I think, we should probably shift our focus on selecting a size that we like/envision ourselves to have? Because, I scared of boob greed also. Like, for me, I want to achieve a Full C too, which at times could spill over to a Small D? I'm 165 and about 50kg actually. Hehe!
> 
> Hmmm... I read both doctors are good. Just that, I think I will have alot of questions (and anxiety) and I was hoping to do my BA with a doctor that could be patient with me pre and post operation. Hehe! Like what you said, it's truly a big decision.


Thanks for sharing. I went to watch her BA stories as well.
Im 159, 46-48kg (varies on how much prata and char kuey Teow I eat on wk ends haha) 
I was thinking small C. But I’m going to schedule for a second consult again. This morning I woke up wondering if I made the right choice! But for nicer boobies.. no choice hahaha


----------



## fionvon

happea said:


> Thanks for sharing. I went to watch her BA stories as well.
> Im 159, 46-48kg (varies on how much prata and char kuey Teow I eat on wk ends haha)
> I was thinking small C. But I’m going to schedule for a second consult again. This morning I woke up wondering if I made the right choice! But for nicer boobies.. no choice hahaha



No problem! 
Yes, the weight fluctuation is valid! Haha!

If you will prefer a small C, I would say, go for it! What matters is what you want and how you envision your new boobies to be. Hehe!

Meanwhile, I'm going to be following all of you here closely while I wait for my first consult. Haha!
And now, I'm reading up on Ergo 1 vs Ergo 2 too... It seems the same right?


Thank you so much for the extensive information from this forum too. Thankful!


----------



## Viiviivii

happigalxx said:


> Oops were we both aiming for the same surgery slot hahaha
> 
> To answer your question, dr chia initially suggested demi as I wanted a natural look. But I also showed her my wish pics and she said they were more of the full implant look. I’m also leaning towards full as I want more projection rather than width…
> 
> But yes I’m afraid of looking fat with 335cc full I’m so indecisive ):
> 
> Btw what’s your weight and BWD?



Sameeee, I asked for natural look too so she suggested 300 demi with 11.5cm which would best suit my body frame and will give me a nice cleavage. I think our wish boob might be similar. Do you mind sharing the pics you showed to Dr Chia?

I'm 159cm and 51kg. Not sure if I've measured correctly lol but I think my BWD is 12.5~13.
I'll ask Dr Chia for my BWD on my next consultation.
What's your stats? 
You are not alone girl, me too is struggling to choose TT


----------



## happigalxx

Viiviivii said:


> Sameeee, I asked for natural look too so she suggested 300 demi with 11.5cm which would best suit my body frame and will give me a nice cleavage. I think our wish boob might be similar. Do you mind sharing the pics you showed to Dr Chia?
> 
> I'm 159cm and 51kg. Not sure if I've measured correctly lol but I think my BWD is 12.5~13.
> I'll ask Dr Chia for my BWD on my next consultation.
> What's your stats?
> You are not alone girl, me too is struggling to choose TT


I tried uploading but the files are unable to…

I’m 158cm and 46kg.

Btw I’ve decided on motiva joy full 355cc (which is motiva 1 full 335cc)!


----------



## Viiviivii

happigalxx said:


> I tried uploading but the files are unable to…
> 
> I’m 158cm and 46kg.
> 
> Btw I’ve decided on motiva joy full 355cc (which is motiva 1 full 335cc)!



No worries. This is my wishboob



What's your BWD?
I think I'm pretty set with 380 motiva joy (355 motiva 1) too, unless Dr Chia recommend otherwise.
All the best for the surgery girl ;D
Looking forward to your update!


----------



## happigalxx

Viiviivii said:


> No worries. This is my wishboob
> View attachment 5392530
> 
> 
> What's your BWD?
> I think I'm pretty set with 380 motiva joy (355 motiva 1) too, unless Dr Chia recommend otherwise.
> All the best for the surgery girl ;D
> Looking forward to your update!


My BWD is 12.5

I tried converting my wish pics and I’ve attached them here!

Wow your wish boobs are actually quite big! Have you asked dr chia if Motiva Joy full 380cc is able to achieve your wish boobs?


----------



## meikei30

happigalxx said:


> My BWD is 12.5
> 
> I tried converting my wish pics and I’ve attached them here!
> 
> Wow your wish boobs are actually quite big! Have you asked dr chia if Motiva Joy full 380cc is able to achieve your wish boobs?


Hi ladies! BWD is breast width dimension?
i have a second consultation with Dr tan next month. And also made an appointment to see dr chia too. 

however when told Dr tan I want the motiva joy,he did not mention to size up. Soo….. Mayb I’ll ask him at the second consultation.

He suggested Demi 265 or 285 for me dual plane. Then only ask if I want motiva 1 or 2(joy).


----------



## Fortunecat

This looks more natural... 





happigalxx said:


> My BWD is 12.5
> 
> I tried converting my wish pics and I’ve attached them here!
> 
> Wow your wish boobs are actually quite big! Have you asked dr chia if Motiva Joy full 380cc is able to achieve your wish boobs?



This, not so much....


Viiviivii said:


> No worries. This is my wishboob
> View attachment 5392530
> 
> 
> What's your BWD?
> I think I'm pretty set with 380 motiva joy (355 motiva 1) too, unless Dr Chia recommend otherwise.
> All the best for the surgery girl ;D
> Looking forward to your update!



I think the difference lies in the underbust width...

If the boobs don't extend too much out from the front view when compared to the underbust area, it will look more natural... 

And most natural big boobs (cup C and above) will have a kind of "deflated" look at the top of the boobs and then gradually huge at the bottom...


----------



## Viiviivii

happigalxx said:


> My BWD is 12.5
> 
> I tried converting my wish pics and I’ve attached them here!
> 
> Wow your wish boobs are actually quite big! Have you asked dr chia if Motiva Joy full 380cc is able to achieve your wish boobs?



Oh I used this photo as reference because this lady did 355cc (full), which is the size I’m going for. This is the kind of visual I wish to achieve. I don’t mind smaller implant size as long as I can achieve similar visual. Your wish boob photos is similar to what I wish to achieve too. 

I guess our stat is pretty similar except for weight XD

Yap! I’m planning to show Dr Chia the kind of effect I wish to achieve on my next consultation and discuss with her which implant is most suitable for me. If I can achieve such effect with smaller implant I won’t mind going with Dr Chia suggestion.
I’ll update again after my consultation.


----------



## Viiviivii

Fortunecat said:


> This looks more natural...
> 
> This, not so much....
> 
> 
> I think the difference lies in the underbust width...
> 
> If the boobs don't extend too much out from the front view when compared to the underbust area, it will look more natural...
> 
> And most natural big boobs (cup C and above) will have a kind of "deflated" look at the top of the boobs and then gradually huge at the bottom...



Thank you for the advice dear 
Yeap me too is afraid of going too big and unnatural. But I’m afraid of going too small also. Since my stat is pretty similar to @happigalxx I think Dr Chia might suggest 335 to me too. I hope I’m a suitable candidate to achieve such full boobs effect.


----------



## pinkglitz949

Hi ladies! Just wana update you all that I did my BA surgery last Wednesday. Healing process has been quite manageable so far. I guess daily intake of pumpkin soup/drink + Fortijuice (loaded with the right vitamins to accelerate healing) plays a role.
The cons are.. backache due to sleeping at 45 degree posture and chest muscle ache whenever I get up from bed. I’m feeling better from 3rd day onwards. Anyway, I’m really glad that I went for 335cc Full instead of 285cc Demi! I’m really happy with my boobs and I’m sure will be nicer when it drop and fluff.  Because given for my original AA cup size super flat, 335cc really doesn’t look that big on me. I’m 155cm, 50kg. I don’t want something too vulgar and big but this size sits nicely. Now it’s still high up but doc said by 3rd month I would see a more or less final result. Can’t wait for it to drop and fluff. Jiayou ladies! We can get thru this! ♥️


----------



## happigalxx

pinkglitz949 said:


> Hi ladies! Just wana update you all that I did my BA surgery last Wednesday. Healing process has been quite manageable so far. I guess daily intake of pumpkin soup/drink + Fortijuice (loaded with the right vitamins to accelerate healing) plays a role.
> The cons are.. backache due to sleeping at 45 degree posture and chest muscle ache whenever I get up from bed. I’m feeling better from 3rd day onwards. Anyway, I’m really glad that I went for 335cc Full instead of 285cc Demi! I’m really happy with my boobs and I’m sure will be nicer when it drop and fluff.  Because given for my original AA cup size super flat, 335cc really doesn’t look that big on me. I’m 155cm, 50kg. I don’t want something too vulgar and big but this size sits nicely. Now it’s still high up but doc said by 3rd month I would see a more or less final result. Can’t wait for it to drop and fluff. Jiayou ladies! We can get thru this! ♥


Hi babe! I’m going for the same implant size as you, do u mind sharing some of your post-ops photos?


----------



## jellyfish17

My surgeon gave me two choices for the motiva joy 2 implant size (full profile as I’ve a narrow chest). I’m 160cm, 42kg. Going for under muscles

1) 290cc will look more natural on me
2) 320cc will be more obvious and the largest I can go, but will attract attention coz it’s more obvious

I wish there’s a choice in between 290cc and 320cc.. I’m in dilemma as I am not sure if I should go for natural or more obvious..

from the vectra scan I can’t really see the difference but I’m not sure about the actual outcome on me..


----------



## jellyfish17

pinkglitz949 said:


> Hi ladies! Just wana update you all that I did my BA surgery last Wednesday. Healing process has been quite manageable so far. I guess daily intake of pumpkin soup/drink + Fortijuice (loaded with the right vitamins to accelerate healing) plays a role.
> The cons are.. backache due to sleeping at 45 degree posture and chest muscle ache whenever I get up from bed. I’m feeling better from 3rd day onwards. Anyway, I’m really glad that I went for 335cc Full instead of 285cc Demi! I’m really happy with my boobs and I’m sure will be nicer when it drop and fluff.  Because given for my original AA cup size super flat, 335cc really doesn’t look that big on me. I’m 155cm, 50kg. I don’t want something too vulgar and big but this size sits nicely. Now it’s still high up but doc said by 3rd month I would see a more or less final result. Can’t wait for it to drop and fluff. Jiayou ladies! We can get thru this! ♥



sounds great and happy that you made the right choice. Is yours Motiva 1 or 2?


----------



## pinkglitz949

happigalxx said:


> Hi babe! I’m going for the same implant size as you, do u mind sharing some of your post-ops photos?



Hi! I have uploaded 2 images here. This is taken 1 week post op. Mine is Motiva 1. Photo may seem like one side is slightly bigger is due to my camera and posing angle.
Dr said it will take about 3 months to drop and fluff so the bottom of the breast will be rounder and the gap(cleavage) will be more obvious by then. Currently it’s still high and tight. It’s only one week post op. My original skin is considered firm and tight (as described by dr) so have to give sometime for my skin to stretch. The full profile implant also help to ‘take away’ most of my bulging armpit fats too. I tried to wear a tank top over to see how I look and it’s not that huge in my opinion . Just C cup. Of cuz it’s also subjective… haha

Well I hope these pics will be it some help to u!


----------



## happea

pinkglitz949 said:


> Hi! I have uploaded 2 images here. This is taken 1 week post op. Mine is Motiva 1. Photo may seem like one side is slightly bigger is due to my camera and posing angle.
> Dr said it will take about 3 months to drop and fluff so the bottom of the breast will be rounder and the gap(cleavage) will be more obvious by then. Currently it’s still high and tight. It’s only one week post op. My original skin is considered firm and tight (as described by dr) so have to give sometime for my skin to stretch. The full profile implant also help to ‘take away’ most of my bulging armpit fats too. I tried to wear a tank top over to see how I look and it’s not that huge in my opinion . Just C cup. Of cuz it’s also subjective… haha
> 
> Well I hope these pics will be it some help to u!
> View attachment 5394761
> View attachment 5394764


Looks good! Which dr did you go with in the end (not sure if I missed it). 
ahhh.. my still have such a long way more to go!


----------



## pinkglitz949

happea said:


> Looks good! Which dr did you go with in the end (not sure if I missed it).
> ahhh.. my still have such a long way more to go!


Thanks! I went with Dr Shen. He’s really patient in answering my questions and explaining in details. He is also approachable and friendly. Had a few friends who went to him to do BA too. Are you doing with SW1? All the best to your upcoming BA!


----------



## happea

pinkglitz949 said:


> Thanks! I went with Dr Shen. He’s really patient in answering my questions and explaining in details. He is also approachable and friendly. Had a few friends who went to him to do BA too. Are you doing with SW1? All the best to your upcoming BA!


Not yet! Going for my second consultation to choose a new size!


----------



## jellyfish17

happea said:


> Not yet! Going for my second consultation to choose a new size!



Are you choosing Joy 2 320cc? Why need to choose a new size? let us know your decision!


----------



## happea

jellyfish17 said:


> Are you choosing Joy 2 320cc? Why need to choose a new size? let us know your decision!


Was thinking I didn’t want it too big and to draw too much attention to myself. I wanted the final look to be like a small C or biggest full C. Didn’t want a D. So have to go back to discuss again. W
Tbh the op is still a long way more to go. I hope I don’t back out by then


----------



## happea

pinkglitz949 said:


> Hi ladies! Just wana update you all that I did my BA surgery last Wednesday. Healing process has been quite manageable so far. I guess daily intake of pumpkin soup/drink + Fortijuice (loaded with the right vitamins to accelerate healing) plays a role.
> The cons are.. backache due to sleeping at 45 degree posture and chest muscle ache whenever I get up from bed. I’m feeling better from 3rd day onwards. Anyway, I’m really glad that I went for 335cc Full instead of 285cc Demi! I’m really happy with my boobs and I’m sure will be nicer when it drop and fluff.  Because given for my original AA cup size super flat, 335cc really doesn’t look that big on me. I’m 155cm, 50kg. I don’t want something too vulgar and big but this size sits nicely. Now it’s still high up but doc said by 3rd month I would see a more or less final result. Can’t wait for it to drop and fluff. Jiayou ladies! We can get thru this! ♥


Wanted to ask, so after the BA, what’s your size now? D?

oops sorry saw that you said now is a C, please ignore this message then haha


----------



## dcaw17

happea said:


> Was thinking I didn’t want it too big and to draw too much attention to myself. I wanted the final look to be like a small C or biggest full C. Didn’t want a D. So have to go back to discuss again. W
> Tbh the op is still a long way more to go. I hope I don’t back out by then


Hi, my surgery is on 1 June and I have chosen motiva 2 (Joy) 325. Now I’m wondering if it’s going to be too big for me  I’m 159cm/47-48kg. Like you, I just want to have max full C which is my pre-breastfeeding size (AA now ). I wanted to go for Motiva Joy 295 but was advised by Dr Tan of SW1 that 325 will suits my body shape better. Do you mind sharing which size did you opt for? Or if anyone has photo reference/past experience for motiva joy 325, please share. Thanks!


----------



## happea

dcaw17 said:


> Hi, my surgery is on 1 June and I have chosen motiva 2 (Joy) 325. Now I’m wondering if it’s going to be too big for me  I’m 159cm/47-48kg. Like you, I just want to have max full C which is my pre-breastfeeding size (AA now ). I wanted to go for Motiva Joy 295 but was advised by Dr Tan of SW1 that 325 will suits my body shape better. Do you mind sharing which size did you opt for? Or if anyone has photo reference/past experience for motiva joy 325, please share. Thanks!


At first I chose 320, but now I’m thinking of doing 285. 320 will be a Victoria secret D


----------



## happigalxx

happigalxx said:


> I tried uploading but the files are unable to…
> 
> I’m 158cm and 46kg.
> 
> Btw I’ve decided on motiva joy full 355cc (which is motiva 1 full 335cc)!


Hi all! I have done my surgery and is currently 8 days PO.

Attached is a photo of 8DPO wearing a size S bralette from cottonon body.

I’m happy with the size, so glad I chose full profile after coming across this forum hehe. Anyway, I have a bruise on my left boob right after surgery and until now as dr chia said I was prone to bruises and bled quite a lot during the op. I even had to get painkillers injected twice after I woke up from the surgery… for the next few days I had difficulty getting up from a sleeping position and tying my hair, and breathing was sometimes tough… but all is good now! Althou I’m on scar tapes now but I’m avoiding dark soya sauce food as I fear the scars don’t recover well HAHA

My boobs are still high and swollen now, but I have faith that it will D&F nicely hehe


----------



## meikei30

Hi ladies!! How’s everyone’s boobie journey doing? I have an appointment with dr chia coming up soon!  can’t wait. Stay safe ladies!


----------



## tinker99

Hi ladies, I've been following this thread and seeing everyone's updates for months, I found it super helpful in many ways (from 'mental' support to deciding to get BA, choosing sizing etc) and now I can finally start to share my own experience too!

My OP is coming in the next two weeks (early July), and yesterday I just FINALLY confirmed the size after weeks of struggle!! (Never thought this can be a tough decision for me as I always thought I couldn't have much choices due to my own frame limitation and will just go with whatever the doctor suggested lol)

Sharing my case here for anyone who might find this helpful:
I'm 1.67 tall and 44kg, AAA cup? Super skinny especially my upper body (Could literally see the chest bone, which is one of my biggest insecurity and hope to be solved with the BA). I've no kids and my skin never stretched before. Underbust is 65cm and the implant width I can select is around 11-11.25cm only.

Doctor first suggested 315full for me to achieve a full C cup (especially when I'm really flat), or 285demi for B+ to small C for a really natural look. After researching TONS of similar cases thru the internet (including this thread), I found the Full gives a really nicer curvy look especially on the side projection, definitely rounder and fuller. BUT I still worried it might look slightly obvious on the round edge compared to my skinny body, might look a bit more 'fake' especially when naked? I want to avoid any risk and me nitpicking of myself in the future so I decided to go with 285demi! (Actually until right now am still a bit in dilemma of both sizes and worried if I'll regret it in the future?)

Attached some before and after 285demi that I found online. They are really similar to my case. Hope I can turn out as nice as them too!

Other than this, am more emotionally overwhelmed sometimes, as I've never done any surgery in my life, quite anxious and worrying about the first few days post OP, not sure if I can cope with it myself. Finger crossed.


----------



## Ellieezra

meikei30 said:


> Hi ladies!! How’s everyone’s boobie journey doing? I have an appointment with dr chia coming up soon!  can’t wait. Stay safe ladies!




Me too! In a couple of weeks time and I've been compiling all information from this thread. Hehe!


----------



## meikei30

Superdancingbunny said:


> Go for the bigger size! Boob greed is REAL. After having my 335ccs done for nearly a month I wish I’d gone with the 355s ha! Though I gotta admit the initial swelling did make me wonder if I’d gone too big but seeing them settling in nicely…



I was reading thru again and I am about your height. 163cm, 48-49kg. Dr tan recommended 285(295 if joy) and dr chia recommended 300(325 if joy) what do u think? I want it very natural. Don’t want people to turn and stare! Hehe. But dr chia said I have tuberous shape… so it will take quite awhile to stretch and fluff  or might have to do additional treatment later on to shrink the areola part.
Any tuberous ladies here to share info?


----------



## meikei30

wen1020 said:


> Go with 285cc. It’s not as big as what you thought. Especially if you place it under muscle it may look smaller by abit. Or maybe I starting to have boob greed.


 and I recently saw dr Chia to see what opinions she has for me. She ask me to go for 300! (325 if joy) oh dear! So confuse now


----------



## happea

So I’m just wondering. What happens in 10-20 years time when you wanna take it out for whatever reason. 
do we have to do a surgery to lift it up ? I mean the boobs will be super stretched after having implants in them for 10-20 years.


----------



## serf55

hello, I did my BA with FT and Motiva (over muscles) end May 2022 as I wanted slimmer arms as I was worried that I will look fat with bigger boobs. it was 285 round silksurface, not sure if it is V1 or 2 and how to check. May I know if anyone bought the extended warranty? Should we get it or not? Over muscles seem like a less popular choice after reading all the posts here. Starting to worry! Dr recommended over as I'm active and a gym go-er. Thank you all for sharing. Can't wait to feel normal again so that I can go back to gym, yoga and zumba.


----------



## tvxqgirl

happea said:


> So I’m just wondering. What happens in 10-20 years time when you wanna take it out for whatever reason.
> do we have to do a surgery to lift it up ? I mean the boobs will be super stretched after having implants in them for 10-20 years.



i think at that point we may need a fat graft to fill in the space where the implant was so it doesnt look saggy


----------



## Tweetz86

Hello ladies!
Just sharing my comparison 1 week post ops vs 3 months post ops in the same bralette. My boobs have dropped and still fluffing out, it looks so much more natural now. I was flat in that bralette post breastfeeding. 

I did 285cc demi, standing at 155cm at 47kg.


----------



## meikei30

Tweetz86 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just sharing my comparison 1 week post ops vs 3 months post ops in the same bralette. My boobs have dropped and still fluffing out, it looks so much more natural now. I was flat in that bralette post breastfeeding.
> 
> I did 285cc demi, standing at 155cm at 47kg.
> 
> View attachment 5440493


I’ve been following your journey and wow!  Looking good!


----------



## tinker99

Tweetz86 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just sharing my comparison 1 week post ops vs 3 months post ops in the same bralette. My boobs have dropped and still fluffing out, it looks so much more natural now. I was flat in that bralette post breastfeeding.
> 
> I did 285cc demi, standing at 155cm at 47kg.
> 
> View attachment 5440493



I just had my OP yesterday and did 285 Demi too. Your 1 week post OP was amazing!! Not sure if mine would look that nice too… looking at the mirror just now is so swollen and weird in shape! Do You have any advice after post OP to improve the healing process?


----------



## Tweetz86

tinker99 said:


> I just had my OP yesterday and did 285 Demi too. Your 1 week post OP was amazing!! Not sure if mine would look that nice too… looking at the mirror just now is so swollen and weird in shape! Do You have any advice after post OP to improve the healing process?


Thanks for the compliment! I didn't do anything special other than wearing the compression bra and sleeping reclined (because i couldn't lie flat felt worse). 

Oh! I did drink red dates tea and fish essence. That's about it. Maybe because my boobs were deflated post breastfeeding so probably not as tight as compared to the younger members here. Still had to do mama's duties and no helper so didn't get much rest during recovery.


----------



## Forbearing

hi everyone, am new here! 
anyone still waiting for op at SW1? the waiting time is really quite long


----------



## happea

Tweetz86 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just sharing my comparison 1 week post ops vs 3 months post ops in the same bralette. My boobs have dropped and still fluffing out, it looks so much more natural now. I was flat in that bralette post breastfeeding.
> 
> I did 285cc demi, standing at 155cm at 47kg.
> 
> View attachment 5440493


Looks good! What’s your bra size now? C/D?


----------



## happea

Tweetz86 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! I didn't do anything special other than wearing the compression bra and sleeping reclined (because i couldn't lie flat felt worse).
> 
> Oh! I did drink red dates tea and fish essence. That's about it. Maybe because my boobs were deflated post breastfeeding so probably not as tight as compared to the younger members here. Still had to do mama's duties and no helper so didn't get much rest during recovery.



also when were you able to go back to mama duties ? Do you have to carry your kids ? 
just sent my helper away and have a heavy toddler. Want to see if there’s anything I need to prep


----------



## Ellieezra

Forbearing said:


> hi everyone, am new here!
> anyone still waiting for op at SW1? the waiting time is really quite long


 
Really? Do you mind me asking, how long is your wait time?
I was told it's about a month plus?


----------



## Forbearing

Ellieezra said:


> Really? Do you mind me asking, how long is your wait time?
> I was told it's about a month plus?


Hi! Yes it's really that long. Am hoping to get earlier slot but I guess it's quite hard.


----------



## Ellieezra

Forbearing said:


> Hi! Yes it's really that long. Am hoping to get earlier slot but I guess it's quite hard.



I suppose so ya. The wait for appointment it's about 2 months plus too.

I'm heading for my first appointment soon - any tips to what to ask the Doctor? Haha!


----------



## Tweetz86

happea said:


> Looks good! What’s your bra size now? C/D?


Small D. Bra size is 32D at VS. But depending on cutting some i can fit into 34C. But D cup fits better else my nipples are like close to the verge of peeking out for some C cup bra.

My kids are past the toddler stage so don't need to carry them. But i know one of the mummies here shared with me that her toddler kept crying to be carried esp the first 3 days where she was so sore plus nauseous that she couldn't. So probably need husband to be more hands on. 

My husband was the one that did most of the housework the first 3 days, i didn't eat the painkillers so i just had to bear with the pain. Painkillers made me more nauseous and handicapped so decided i rather have sore chest than to feel terrible with nausea.


----------



## Tweetz86

Ellieezra said:


> I suppose so ya. The wait for appointment it's about 2 months plus too.
> 
> I'm heading for my first appointment soon - any tips to what to ask the Doctor? Haha!


I waited super long too.
I called in Nov 2021 to make an appointment and the earliest consultation slot was 3rd Jan 2022. When it was finally consultation, I was given earliest date was mid March 2022. So i waited really long upon deciding to proceed with BA. Moreover I was sooo scared I will get covid and have to postpone my slot to who knows when. So i cleared all my outings 2 weeks before, so that I minimise the risk of getting Covid. Lol.


----------



## happea

Tweetz86 said:


> Small D. Bra size is 32D at VS. But depending on cutting some i can fit into 34C. But D cup fits better else my nipples are like close to the verge of peeking out for some C cup bra.
> 
> My kids are past the toddler stage so don't need to carry them. But i know one of the mummies here shared with me that her toddler kept crying to be carried esp the first 3 days where she was so sore plus nauseous that she couldn't. So probably need husband to be more hands on.
> 
> My husband was the one that did most of the housework the first 3 days, i didn't eat the painkillers so i just had to bear with the pain. Painkillers made me more nauseous and handicapped so decided i rather have sore chest than to feel terrible with nausea.


Also do you have to size up on your clothes ? Wondering if I have to get rid of my current clothes.
Sorry so many questions! Very anxious and worried.


----------



## Tweetz86

happea said:


> Also do you have to size up on your clothes ? Wondering if I have to get rid of my current clothes.
> Sorry so many questions! Very anxious and worried.


No need! I still wore Size S!! Like in e past i might need push up bra or nu bra to even fill up my top. Now can braless or wear bra without much padding! Anyway fats can squeeze so ur new boobs can fit one, jus look more busty. I tried to size up but ended up my waist loose or the straps like falling off my shoulders. And if its not fitting, might even look fat.


----------



## happea

Tweetz86 said:


> No need! I still wore Size S!! Like in e past i might need push up bra or nu bra to even fill up my top. Now can braless or wear bra without much padding! Anyway fats can squeeze so ur new boobs can fit one, jus look more busty. I tried to size up but ended up my waist loose or the straps like falling off my shoulders. And if its not fitting, might even look fat.


Thanks so much! I have 1 more month to go for my op! I consulted dr chia in April, my op only in Aug


----------



## Ellieezra

happea said:


> Thanks so much! I have 1 more month to go for my op! I consulted dr chia in April, my op only in Aug



Jiayou and brave the pain together! Haha! Mine is in August too!


----------



## Ellieezra

Tweetz86 said:


> I waited super long too.
> I called in Nov 2021 to make an appointment and the earliest consultation slot was 3rd Jan 2022. When it was finally consultation, I was given earliest date was mid March 2022. So i waited really long upon deciding to proceed with BA. Moreover I was sooo scared I will get covid and have to postpone my slot to who knows when. So i cleared all my outings 2 weeks before, so that I minimise the risk of getting Covid. Lol.



Come to think of it. I think I should have brave this and done this earlier during the wfh times. Haha!

Meanwhile, your boobs looking great!


----------



## Ellieezra

Hi ladies, any reviews on Motiva Joy please? TIA


----------



## SP8

Tweetz86 said:


> No need! I still wore Size S!! Like in e past i might need push up bra or nu bra to even fill up my top. Now can braless or wear bra without much padding! Anyway fats can squeeze so ur new boobs can fit one, jus look more busty. I tried to size up but ended up my waist loose or the straps like falling off my shoulders. And if its not fitting, might even look fat.


Hi @Tweetz86 , your boobs are looking good! I'm about similar stats as you and had my op for about 3 weeks now. May I know if your bra size has changed over the 3 months? i.e. Did the size remain similar after dropping or smaller/bigger?


----------



## tinker99

pinkglitz949 said:


> Hi! I have uploaded 2 images here. This is taken 1 week post op. Mine is Motiva 1. Photo may seem like one side is slightly bigger is due to my camera and posing angle.
> Dr said it will take about 3 months to drop and fluff so the bottom of the breast will be rounder and the gap(cleavage) will be more obvious by then. Currently it’s still high and tight. It’s only one week post op. My original skin is considered firm and tight (as described by dr) so have to give sometime for my skin to stretch. The full profile implant also help to ‘take away’ most of my bulging armpit fats too. I tried to wear a tank top over to see how I look and it’s not that huge in my opinion . Just C cup. Of cuz it’s also subjective… haha
> 
> Well I hope these pics will be it some help to u!
> View attachment 5394761
> View attachment 5394764


Hi! Same I have very tight skin and was AAA cup before, my op just done one week and it’s still so up high and weird in shape.  Can I know how’s yours going? Does the shape and cleavage turns better? Would be super helpful if you could share how’s yours look now


----------



## tinker99

Just wanna ask everybody is that normal to feel a bit of air bubble or kind of liquid around the boobs when touching it? When the earliest can start to apply the scar cream?


----------



## Forbearing

tinker99 said:


> Hi! Same I have very tight skin and was AAA cup before, my op just done one week and it’s still so up high and weird in shape.  Can I know how’s yours going? Does the shape and cleavage turns better? Would be super helpful if you could share how’s yours look now


Hello, what do you mean by weird shape? 
Cos my op is coming soon, need some heads up on things to note.


----------



## tinker99

Forbearing said:


> Hello, what do you mean by weird shape?
> Cos my op is coming soon, need some heads up on things to note.



It is not so rounded and fluff naturally, some side is bumpy maybe because it is a still swelling? And it sitting very up high.


----------



## beautyispain

Hi girls!! I’m finally doing my boobs in 2 days! I will be doing the Motiva Joy 315cc full and I’m so excited!! Will keep you guys updated on my results 

Does anyone have recommendations on how to aid recovery and scars? I heard drinking pumpkin soup helps (?)


----------



## Forbearing

beautyispain said:


> Hi girls!! I’m finally doing my boobs in 2 days! I will be doing the Motiva Joy 315cc full and I’m so excited!! Will keep you guys updated on my results
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations on how to aid recovery and scars? I heard drinking pumpkin soup helps (?)


Hihi I've done my surgery last Thursday. post op 5 days and the first 3 days are the worst. Getting better but still feeling weak 
Oh am having diarrhea since day 3, asked the clinic and was told should be probably due to the antibiotics given. 
Ive been drinking pumpkin juice not sure whether it help but since almost everyone recommended it 
Scars wise might need to wait for my 1st appointment post op to ask my Dr.


----------



## mrsziezies

Hi girls… im so happy to come across this post. Im going for my BA next week. Cant wait too see the result. After see most of the result here are really nice. Im going for 355cc or 375cc motiva 1 full. Seems like i choose the biggest here . My doc rec 315,355 or 375. Im 158 / 54kg. Was 32B but now i cant even tell its an A or minus . Hope it will look ok on me as i already give up to get back to my before become a mom of 2 weight n size.


----------



## Angiephua

petitemacaron said:


> Update after 1 week
> 
> Recap: I did my BA in Bangkok, at Cosmacare Clinic last Monday (11 Apr 22). Motiva Ergonomix 1 dual-plane method, 149,000 baht inclusive of everything. Additional surgical bra purchase @ 1,450 baht.
> 
> Day 0: Surgery day (Monday)
> ---------------------------------
> I think it could be because of the morphine and Local Anesthesia injected in me that didn't make me feel too much pain, just soreness from my apparent 500 push-ups.. haha. Had to sleep upright, couldn't get out of bed and needed someone to lift me off the bed each time I want to get out to go to the bathroom. I had my partner with me along for the trip!
> 
> Day 1 & 2 Post-Surgery (Tuesday & Wednesday)
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Omg the soreness was horrible! I would rate the scale 7.5/10 man and I would like to think I have a high tolerance of pain. It was REALLY TIGHT! I am pretty skinny and my boobs were like A cup before the surgery. I did 315ccs and I think my skin and muscles really needed to stretch. My back was aching really bad, doc says it's normal, because it's connected to the chest muscle.
> They gave me paracetamol, ibuprofen and tramadol. Tramadol is the optional painkiller but it sucks because it doesn't help with the pain, and if I take it without eating enough food for my meal - I will vomit which I did. Surprisingly vomiting didn't affect my chest ache lol.
> Also, after the surgery I was really bloated and looked super pregnant lol, pregnant with air. Remember to prepare some medication for that! The clinic staff recommended me ENO fruit salt. I found that it helped me with the constipation without nausea.
> 
> Day 3 Post-Surgery (Thursday)
> -----------------------------------
> I woke up at 4 am and was in extreme pain (tightness + muscle soreness mostly at my back) and I couldn't move. Badly needed the bathroom and had to wake my partner up to lift me off the bed. I sat upright on the couch to fall asleep after taking ibuprofen, paracetamol AND tramadol. At this point I finished all the prescribed painkillers lol. As soon as the clinic opened at 8 am, I called them and told them I was in a lot of pain and wanted to come to see the doc which they asked me to come down immediately! So I did and omg what was causing me so much pain was the additional pink bandage that they wrapped over on top of the surgical bra. It was supposed to be removed on Day 2 but I overlooked my Line message and didn't remove it, hence the tightness. Doctor prescribed me another painkiller which was even more effective, but at this point it was kinda useless because this was the final day I felt any pain - and according to the docs, nurses and staff, the most painful day before it subsides. (the nurses and staff have all gone through BA!!!) Doc gave me a jab of "dynestat" and I immediately felt better.
> Additional medication prescribed that I had to go to the pharmacy to buy because they didn't have it at the clinic: Arcoxia 120mg, Norgesic (muscle relaxant)
> * you can buy them without prescription in Thai pharmacies, so if you're intending to do BA, maybe get these medication beforehand to help you!!!
> These meds really helped with my pain and muscle soreness, I was feeling completely alright (except for a tiny bit of soreness that was minimal and bearable) after.
> 
> Day 4 Post-Surgery (Friday)
> -------------------------------
> I was feeling so alright with the new meds prescribed to me that I went out for the entire day and even checked in to a new hotel, LOL. Had a beauty day, and then some cafe-hopping, restaurant-hopping, shopping even!
> 
> Day 6 Post-Surgery (Sunday)
> --------------------------------
> Went for my follow-up with the doctor, everything went well! My wounds were healing really well. I don't feel any pain at all anymore. Muscle soreness is minimal. My breasts are still swollen and high, doc says I will have to wait for 6 weeks before I can change into a normal bra, and for 3 months for it to fully drop and fluff. I have another follow-up in a month's time, which included a free breast massage but the hassle of flying over is deterring me lol so she agreed to a video call for the follow-up.
> I flew back to SG after a few hours! I saw Nicole Choo's video about how she had issues with car rides and recommended against flying overseas for BA because the implants may move... honestly I had no such issues. Car rides were alright for me throughout. No feeling of implants moving. Was alright on the plane too, no crazy implant moving issues! I guess it has to do with the brand of implants you do as well? Motiva's surface is better imo, I have felt both Mentor and Motiva implants. I really think Motiva is world-class at this stage!!!
> 
> Day 9 Post-Surgery (Wednesday, Today, NOW)
> ---------------------------------------------------
> I honestly feel alright now, just some muscle soreness on my back but that's normal. And very very bearable. If you feel achy just slap on a salonpas plaster haha. I can already raise my arms to shower and wash my hair, but I try not to do it too much/raise too high. I still ask my partner for help to reach for items at home if it's too high. Don't wanna risk anything lol, at least not for the next 5 weeks! (1 week down, 5 to go~)
> 
> Let me know if there are any questions regarding BA in BKK! I'll be happy to help anywhere I can~ I spent $6K SGD (not inclusive of flights and hotels) and I think it's really worth it compared to what I'd pay in SG!


Hello dear can share more about ur experience in cosmacare?  I duno hw to pm u


----------



## peachesnu

Hi girls I have just placed my deposit with Dr Chia and my op is in end Sep! I’m so excited but at the same time so undecided with my implant size. I keep going back and forth with Demi 320 and full 355. Cries. Any ladies here can advise better if full will be too in your face? Cause that’s what I’m afraid, but also afraid Demi will look too natura haha


----------



## peachesnu

mrsziezies said:


> Hi girls… im so happy to come across this post. Im going for my BA next week. Cant wait too see the result. After see most of the result here are really nice. Im going for 355cc or 375cc motiva 1 full. Seems like i choose the biggest here . My doc rec 315,355 or 375. Im 158 / 54kg. Was 32B but now i cant even tell its an A or minus . Hope it will look ok on me as i already give up to get back to my before become a mom of 2 weight n size.


Same here! My doctor also suggested motiva 1 355 full. Can’t decide between Demi or full now  do share with us your final decision and al the best for survey next week. Exciting!!


----------



## mrsziezies

peachesnu said:


> Same here! My doctor also suggested motiva 1 355 full. Can’t decide between Demi or full now  do share with us your final decision and al the best for survey next week. Exciting!!


Hii i just did my BA on tues. Everything went well. In the end im getting motiva full 375 cc. N it painless. It cost me 15k inc gst. Cheaper alot compare to other clinic in sg. Im happy  it might be more exp to do in sing but able to rest at home with familly after surgery is the best feeling ever.


----------



## Charm@37

Hi all, i have been reading this forum and it is so helpful 

After much research and consideration, i decided to go with a doctor who stationed in Sunway Medical KL, Malaysia. Previously i made different appointments with clinic in Singapore but realized the wait is long. I was a bit impatience and wanted to do it before i regret 



I was lucky to found this Dr that able to answer. my questions via whatsapp & zoom. Booked surgery date that is within 2 weeks. 

The cost for breast augmentation in KL is cheaper too. I am not worry about his skill cuz he is specialised in breast augmentation plus it is done at established private hospital.



So i did mine yesterday! Went in the morning 6.45am. Pushed into surgery room about 7.30am and soon i knocked off. 



I woke up feeling very dizzy, nausea. Tight chest and back. As i am allergic to paracetemol and ibuprofen. Doctor prescribed me other form of pain killer which has such side effects. So i was so sleepy and vommitted a few times till i reached hotel to rest.



The supportive bra is so tight but i guess no choice as shouldnt remove it for now. I can sleep just that have to move very slowly if i wanted to change position. 



May i know when u gals remove ur supportive bra? Have u shower 1 or 2 daya after surgery?



I did Motiva Implants 400cc as i have broad chest, 166cm. Was a small small A cup


----------



## MissM03

petitemacaron said:


> I felt both Motiva 1 and Motiva 2 at Shens clinic. I asked about it during one of my follow-ups for my double eyelid stitching hahaha. I do think that Motiva 1 is good enough honestly. It's quite soft, even my partner whom I asked along with me for consultation, agrees that it's already soft enough! I mean if you really wanna spend the extra $3k though you can too but I think it's a bit unnecessary, version 1 is good enough!!


Hihi, your partner that went with you is it a male? I have been wanting to do BA but have not proceed as I am worried that it will not feel soft & natural enough like real breast.. 

Every male friends I've asked told me they won't like or want their gf / spouse to do BA because it will not feel the same like real breast...


----------



## beautylies

MissM03 said:


> Hihi, your partner that went with you is it a male? I have been wanting to do BA but have not proceed as I am worried that it will not feel soft & natural enough like real breast..
> 
> Every male friends I've asked told me they won't like or want their gf / spouse to do BA because it will not feel the same like real breast...


I think its important to know why you want to do BA. Is this for yourself to regain/gain confidence? 

There's a lot of people who can provide their opinion on beauty but it shouldn't impact how much you want to do the surgery. Cause if it's because of affirmation from men, then you'll never move forward. 

Men will always say they prefer natural.. Just like how they say they prefer their ladies to be au natural for make-up. It's our body our face. Not theirs. I also prefer my men to look like Takeshi Kaneshiro. Lol. Sadly most men in Singapore don't fall into that category. But am I still happy with who I am with? Yes. 

If your man loves you, he wouldn't really mind what you do to your face or body. If you were to age and no longer have tight smooth baby skin, are you supposed to worry if he will love you less because of that? If so.. There's a lot of things to worry about. 

Remember to do the surgeries for yourself. Not for the men.


----------



## beautylies

I'm also happy to share that I'm going for my BA this week! I've been going back and forth between wanting to do it or not since I was a young girl of 18 years with a modest 32B bra size. I was like MissMO3 who was worried that men won't like it or that it won't feel as soft. So I never went back then.

Now that I'm in my 30s and have had a kid already, my poor 32B boobies have deflated till a small saggy 32B after breastfeeding for more than 2 years. I was a full D/E Cup when I was breastfeeding. Which you all ladies can probably imagine how saggy it is now given that it deflated. Lol.

I decided that its really me that is most important. Not other people. I'm just glad I decided to take the plunge.

Now onto the implant size. I was given the max option of a Motiva Ergonomix Demi 300 or a Full 335/355. I have decided to go with Full 355 following doctor's recommendation. He had indicated that on surgery day, if my breast tissues are too tight, he will use 335 for me instead. I'm 1.64m and 49 kg. 

I'm curious on the recovery period for most of you. I've got to get back to work the following Monday. I'm a full time office desk bound job and only have to handle on physical event 8 days after the surgery, I won't need to lift anything. But I'm still worried.


Hope to hear from most of you about your post recovery.


----------



## mrsziezies

beautylies said:


> I'm also happy to share that I'm going for my BA this week! I've been going back and forth between wanting to do it or not since I was a young girl of 18 years with a modest 32B bra size. I was like MissMO3 who was worried that men won't like it or that it won't feel as soft. So I never went back then.
> 
> Now that I'm in my 30s and have had a kid already, my poor 32B boobies have deflated till a small saggy 32B after breastfeeding for more than 2 years. I was a full D/E Cup when I was breastfeeding. Which you all ladies can probably imagine how saggy it is now given that it deflated. Lol.
> 
> I decided that its really me that is most important. Not other people. I'm just glad I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Now onto the implant size. I was given the max option of a Motiva Ergonomix Demi 300 or a Full 335/355. I have decided to go with Full 355 following doctor's recommendation. He had indicated that on surgery day, if my breast tissues are too tight, he will use 335 for me instead. I'm 1.64m and 49 kg.
> 
> I'm curious on the recovery period for most of you. I've got to get back to work the following Monday. I'm a full time office desk bound job and only have to handle on physical event 8 days after the surgery, I won't need to lift anything. But I'm still worried.
> 
> 
> Hope to hear from most of you about your post recovery.


Dont worry nowdays implants feel like real. U will look amazing once u do n regret why not since long ago . For the recovery part everybody wont be the same. As for mine i dont feel any pain. Or i can say a very very little pain until i dont really feel it. Just around nipple area its abit sensitive. Anyway i drink birdnest & pumpkin juice daily. For pumpkin juice i order from shopee i drink 3x a day. I get my self a sofa bed so i can sleep higher. Sleep on ur bed might not really comfy when u want to get up. Day 1-3 i rest more but day 2 which is a day after surgery i can wash my clothes , hang my clothes slowly bcos When u r a mom there is no real rest day  . I dont wear supporting bra as my doctor said no need wear anything just nipple tape enough. N today is my 3rd week after surgery. N just took out the dressing, The wound is so neat  so happy with it.please take note please look for non adhesive nipple patch, the glue one very pain when u take out. 

Good luck to u


----------



## Exquisiten12

Any reviews of Martin Huang and Samuel Ho? Dr Chia waiting time too long


----------



## beautylies

Today is my day 2 post op. I have to say that the pain is not so good  but definitely a hundred percent more bearable than lasik. 

I thought I was going blind from lasik. This one just feels extremely terrible tight and heavy. And difficult to sit, sleep, and then get up. Difficult. Felt like my incision wound is going to tear every time I move from the sofa or bed. 

Otherwise it's okay. I woke up really quickly from the surgery despite lots of painkillers and was very lucid. The nurses at the surgery centre were very shocked that I'm so awake. I remember that the first thing I asked was "Is my hair messy?"  then I checked out my boobs and was going "Eh quite small ley". They told me the doctor couldn't fit 355cc into me as he expected. My protruding ribs were too tight for him to fit them in. I had to go with 335cc instead. Was told that I'll be a small/medium C and not the full C I wanted. Which is okay I guess. Not much choice there haha. 

If anyone is considering doing BA overseas, I highly recommend for you to bring a spouse or family member along that will help you all the way. It's a torture if you are alone. You won't be able to function. And stay more days. Best to do it locally. 

Had a follow up visit today and another one next week. Followed by another dressing removal in three weeks. 


I think icing really helps the soreness. Something the doctor didn't tell me about.


----------



## peachesnu

Today is day 2 after surgery for me as well! Overall feeling ok I guess cept that chest is very tight. It wasn’t as painful as I thought it was going to be. I did motiva joy 335cc in the end with Dr Chia. Surgery was a breeze. I knocked out after GA and the next thing I knew I was up and awake with a brand new pair! I’ve been super tired ever since I got home yesterday. I kept taking naps in an inclined position. My tailbone, back and neck hurts from that. My boobs also start to itch abit underneath the supportive bra ugh. Heard that they say 3rd day is usually the worse so I’m praying for an easy one tmr!


----------



## tvxqgirl

Sending you good vibes @peachesnu and @beautylies ! hang in there. the first few weeks are rough, but it'll get better!!


----------



## zhizhi

Hi ladies, i have been reading this thread, so motivated that I just went ahead to set ops with Dr Chia on 1st Nov. 
I have uneven boobs, right is much smaller than left. Did the 3D scans for motiva 1 between demi ( right 340cc, left 300cc) and full (right 400cc, left 335cc). Dr Chia said if i opt for full, will be cup d. 
And anyone did under muscle, can pls share your experience?  
I prefer motiva joy, feel softer. But i cant decide the size.


----------



## Bobo0805

petitemacaron said:


> Understandable! I tried both real 295 and 315 implants to fit in the bra during assessment, it really wasn't much of a difference side view wise. The difference is in the cleavage. Personally right now (although my boobs are still high and swollen), I see a nicer side view in terms of shape! Also... if you're doing BA, you're already gonna spend so much money, might as well go for the bigger size! If you're conscious about people finding out, anybody ask just say you gained weight or went for boob massage etc after breastfeeding lol  Healing time is the same though, I checked with my doc. I felt better on Day 5 post surgery, like the pain just went away. Prepare arcoxia and norgesic to help you cope even better.


Hey Petitemacaron,

Been following this thread and very keen to find out your current situation and the clinic you went, Cosmacare. 
Cant DM cos I'm a new member. Are you feeling any unease? Did the doctor actually explain to u about animation deformity or capsular contraction etc? Like many here, The wait time as well as the high costs to see our local doctors is putting me off and I Wana explore other options. I am currently also checking out the korean doctors.


----------



## JessyBL

Hi! would you mind sharing the price for Motiva joy implants the hospital quote you? 


zhizhi said:


> Hi ladies, i have been reading this thread, so motivated that I just went ahead to set ops with Dr Chia on 1st Nov.
> I have uneven boobs, right is much smaller than left. Did the 3D scans for motiva 1 between demi ( right 340cc, left 300cc) and full (right 400cc, left 335cc). Dr Chia said if i opt for full, will be cup d.
> And anyone did under muscle, can pls share your experience?
> I prefer motiva joy, feel softer. But i cant decide the size.


----------



## zhizhi

JessyBL said:


> Hi! would you mind sharing the price for Motiva joy implants the hospital quote you?


Hi, motiva joy S$18,500, asymmetry add on S$500, above 400cc add on S$500 and 7% gst.


----------



## JessyBL

zhizhi said:


> Hi, motiva joy S$18,500, asymmetry add on S$500, above 400cc add on S$500 and 7% gst.


hiii! thankyou so much for your reply. does the $18,500 includes medical fees, anesthesia, post-consultation fee, etc?


----------



## zhizhi

JessyBL said:


> hiii! thankyou so much for your reply. does the $18,500 includes medical fees, anesthesia, post-consultation fee, etc?


1st consulation $180 plus gst, subsequent consultations foc upon signing up, $18,500 include 1 bra, medications, anesthesia, usage of 2hrs ops room, usage of 3hrs recovery room, add on $50 per hr if using more than 3hrs recovery room.


----------



## beautylies

Updating at Day 12 of my BA surgery.

*Pain level:*

- Ache at the wound and itchy mainly at right boob.
- The soreness that was crazy during the first week had toned down. But still sore for me, unlike the other ladies. However, I went back to work on Day 5 without much issues. Just really tired still. I've been popping ibuprofen by the clock for the past 12 days.

*Look and feel: 335cc Motiva Ergonomix 1, Full Profile.*

- Less high up to my collarbone but still high.
- My slight "pigeon chest" seems to preventing the possibility of having a close cleavage like what I desire. But it could be too early to judge.
- Also likely due to my pigeon chest, even though the doctor had to downsize to 335cc Motiva Ergonomix 1, I look huge as my chest bone pushed the implants and fats outwards more. Like a D. The nurse had said I would become bigger after the breasts settle down more in a couple months. I'm terrified of it being even bigger haha. I was going for a full C. Not a full DD.

Highly recommended for everyone to do local if possible. The rest is very much needed in the comfort of your own home. In my opinion.

P.S: If anyone is interested, my BA cost is $14,800 all inclusive. Initial consultation is at $100 nett and can be absorbed into the $14,800 if you choose to take up their package. Even includes laser scar treatment if the scar doesn't lighten. BUT the doctor is the awkward kind  Not so comforting.


----------



## iamchangingalife

Forbearing said:


> hi everyone, am new here!
> anyone still waiting for op at SW1? the waiting time is really quite long


hi, I have just went for consultation after a long wait of going 2 months.. and have decided to go ahead for the BA surgery. Any one can advise what are the things that we will have to prepare before the surgery ? eg. buying bras, any food to avoid etc ? 
Thank you all


----------



## queenofase

beautylies said:


> Updating at Day 12 of my BA surgery.
> 
> *Pain level:*
> 
> - Ache at the wound and itchy mainly at right boob.
> - The soreness that was crazy during the first week had toned down. But still sore for me, unlike the other ladies. However, I went back to work on Day 5 without much issues. Just really tired still. I've been popping ibuprofen by the clock for the past 12 days.
> 
> *Look and feel: 335cc Motiva Ergonomix 1, Full Profile.*
> 
> - Less high up to my collarbone but still high.
> - My slight "pigeon chest" seems to preventing the possibility of having a close cleavage like what I desire. But it could be too early to judge.
> - Also likely due to my pigeon chest, even though the doctor had to downsize to 335cc Motiva Ergonomix 1, I look huge as my chest bone pushed the implants and fats outwards more. Like a D. The nurse had said I would become bigger after the breasts settle down more in a couple months. I'm terrified of it being even bigger haha. I was going for a full C. Not a full DD.
> 
> Highly recommended for everyone to do local if possible. The rest is very much needed in the comfort of your own home. In my opinion.
> 
> P.S: If anyone is interested, my BA cost is $14,800 all inclusive. Initial consultation is at $100 nett and can be absorbed into the $14,800 if you choose to take up their package. Even includes laser scar treatment if the scar doesn't lighten. BUT the doctor is the awkward kind  Not so comforting.


Hello! May I know which clinic you did BA at


----------



## queenofase

Any bigger ladies did BA? I'm 154 and 65kg with B75. Wanted to do BA after breastfeeding days were over 5 years ago . The wait for Dr Tan YC at SW1 clinic is 2 months for consultation. And the nice lady who answered the WhatsApp mentioned OP will be approx 2 mths after consultation. 

Any other highly recommended doctors who have less waiting time?


----------



## peachesnu

Today marks the 2 weeks of post surgery!

Just to recap, I’m 170, 45kg. Did my BA at SW1 with Dr Chia, motiva joy 335cc. I got to say the recovery really wasn’t as tough as I thought it would be!! The first one week was just me sleeping a lot. It’s very tight so movements were kinda limited but still possible to carry on daily activities. I managed to do quick shower on day 2, and started washing my hair really s l o w l y on day 3 onwards! Also took ultracet for the first 6 days every night. It made me so tired day and night so sleep wasn’t really a problem except for the sleeping position. I get crazy aches on my back and tailbone.

Visited Dr Chia for the follow up on the 1st week mark and she said all was good. Advised for me to just go braless so it can drop faster. Felt weird and so insecure initially cause I was slowly getting used to the very tight bra they put me in post surgery, albeit uncomfy, but I felt secure in it haha. But now I’m loving it!!! What an awesome feeling to go braless hehe. Oh by the way, do any of you massage your boobs after surgery? I read that it’s recommended but Dr Chia didn’t say anything about it.

It no longer hurts now and I’m resuming my daily activities like before. Back still hurts from sleeping straight though! And the only thing I’m trying to be very patient about is for the numbness to go away… awfully weird when you can’t feel your boobs. But at the same time the nipple area feels strangely sensitive sometimes. It comes and go. I hope that’s normal.

All the best to the ladies going for BA soon!  I know everyone says this but really BEST DECISION EVER.


----------



## Bobo0805

chickenpie said:


> Had made a deposit with CosmaCare last month for my BA with them dated in November. Was considering several well known clinics in Singapore before that and had even consulted with them (Shens & Clifford) however the consultation with them doesn’t really appeal to me as Dr Shens doesn’t seemed very interested about my concerns which is a red flag for me, on the other side Dr Timothy is very patient & actually gave very useful insights + advises however knowing Clifford they tend to overcharge, pushing for a deposit to be made despite telling them I’ll need some time to consider first.
> 
> Fast forward I came across @petitemacaron’s reviews on CosmaCare hence I decided to do my own research on them before committing because Masterpiece Hospital was top on my list and I’ve even booked an appointment with them for consultation during my short holiday trip to BKK in July. In the end I’ve decided to mark them off my list because of several factors:
> 
> 1. Staffs were extremely unresponsive & unfriendly on WhatsApp to the point I have to chase several weeks for an update for the arrival of implants as they were actually OOS for more than two months.
> 2. Asked one of the consultation if I wish to do Rhinoplasty how long do I have to wait if I had done thread-lift before and she gave me a shocking reply of only three months.
> 3. It’s very important to have 3D imaging done so that you’re able to at least visualise how would it turn out for you alongside with the outcome of several different sizes that your doctor has recommended and they had none so it’s more like a verbal consultation with some measurements taken, furthermore I’m extremely OCD and very well aware one side of my breast is smaller than the other as measured by the doctors in Singapore, the breasts’ height are also slightly not aligned with each other. So the fact that the doctor from Masterpiece disregarded all these is a huge NO for me.
> 4. Every doctor has their very own aspect of beauty and I’ve noticed their approach is mostly towards the more dramatic side hence it doesn’t align with what I’m looking at.
> 
> But over all my experience with CosmaCare was extremely pleasant, the consultant patiently replied to every of my enquires and the responses were very detailed, I’ve attached pictures of one of their works which I fell in love with because it’s SO natural. I’m extremely petite at 38kg & 152cm so only looking at 255cc/275cc respectively.
> 
> View attachment 5624557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624558


Hi Chickenpie,

Thank you sooooo much for this detailed breakdown of why Masterpiece Hospital wasn't chosen and why Cosmacare was. It really helped. In fact, the consultations I had with the korean doctors were like this! They did not measure my BWD and just straight up asked me what cup size I wish to go up to! And me not knowing any better, thought this was how a consultation was until the last korean clinic I went. It was then that i got a real measurement and got to know about my BWD and the range of motiva implants size I can go. 

Wow , the pictures look amazing! It really look natural yet sexy! By the way, can i ask if you actually flew over for a consult or..? And who is the consultant that liaise with you?


----------



## Bobo0805

So just sharing here about my consultation with SW1, Dr Tan.
Wasn't content with the consultations I had in Seoul and seeing how the reviews here mentioned about 3D imaging, I decided to go for 1 with our local clinic. Knowing that wait time for Dr Chia is extremely long, I decided to go for Dr Tan instead and even then, it was a month's wait for consultation. Imagined my surprise to get a call from the clinic, saying there was a cancellation and if I wana come by today. Of cos I did.

Dr Tan is pleasant,warm and we had a pretty good chat b4 the imaging session. 
I'm 163cm at 50kg,BWD (11cm) so I know that my implant range is 265-315cc. But to see it in 3D really helps to visualise the implants on your body! Dr Tan also gave his professional opinion after asking my preference (always decked in loose/tight clothing). He mentioned that 315cc will be really EYE CATCHING on my super athletic frame whereas if I don't want people to know that I had work done, then 265cc is recommended.I was initally concerned about my skin being stretched but he reassured that 315cc is fine for me.

So here's the thing, I am really torn between Ergonomic 1 and Ergonomic 2 (Joy) implants. The latter was recommended as it was newly introduced in 2022 and it comes at at an extra cost of $3k. Joy implant does really feel softer and the fact that it can be inserted using the funnel method is really amazing. Dr Tan also mentioned that Joy implant can only be found in Singapore's selected clinics and thailand currently due to the Motiva program. 

Anyone had chosen Ergonomic 1 instead and do you feel that your boobs are not as soft? Also, anyone has any information about joy implants in Thailand? I have been looking up but can't find any information.


----------



## zhizhi

Hi ladies! Can you please advise what bra to wear for the first 7 days and 1 month after the surgery? Typically there will be only 1 bra included in the BA package. Are we supposed to wear the same bra for first 7 days?


----------



## meikei30

I wore the same bra 24/7 and only took it out when I shower.  after one week, went back for review and doctor will advice u on what bra u should wear. As for me, it was uniqlo bra 1 week after. And a month later, went back for another review and doc will check the shape and advice what bra to continue with. I was advice to go with M&S wires bra without lining.  do ask your doctors as much questions as u want.  write them down whenever u think of them so u won’t forget when u see the doc.


----------



## zhizhi

meikei30 said:


> I wore the same bra 24/7 and only took it out when I shower.  after one week, went back for review and doctor will advice u on what bra u should wear. As for me, it was uniqlo bra 1 week after. And a month later, went back for another review and doc will check the shape and advice what bra to continue with. I was advice to go with M&S wires bra without lining.  do ask your doctors as much questions as u want.  write them down whenever u think of them so u won’t forget when u see the doc.


Hi meikei30,
Can you pls share what was your final size you chose? Was it joy? Do we need to avoidd seafood and black sauce? 
My ops will be 1nov, left 330, right 400, joy and i hope will look proportionate for my overall size 158cm, 50kg.


----------



## xiaoxiaobao

Hi Ladies, Thanks to this thread - i had more info and knowledge about BA. I went for 2 docs consultations, one at Shens clinic and one at SW1 with Dr Tan YC (Dr Chia has a long waiting queue). I am choosing to go with Dr Tan YC as he is very detailed and gave recommendations that are suited for my body frame. I also like their clinic more as its has more privacy. 

Dr Tan said i have uneven boobs hence i need to go for asymmetrical implants. He recommended that i go for Demi 360cc (right) Full 355cc (left) but i feel its kind of too big? as I didn't really want too much attention on my boobs actually. Previously at Dr Shens, he recommended 300cc but Dr Tan said the width of 300cc is 11.5cm,and he measured my breast width is already 13cm. So if i do 300cc it will be very weird..so he gave another recommendation for smaller size, Demi 340cc (right) Full 335cc (left).
Did anyone done BA with Dr Tan here? and similar profile as me? I am 163cm, 54kg. TIA..


----------



## meikei30

zhizhi said:


> Hi meikei30,
> Can you pls share what was your final size you chose? Was it joy? Do we need to avoidd seafood and black sauce?
> My ops will be 1nov, left 330, right 400, joy and i hope will look proportionate for my overall size 158cm, 50kg.


I went for ergo 295 joy. I was told to avoid seafood the first week. But if u do really have seafood allergy, I would advice u to avoid it much longer. Black sauce? Hmm I didn’t particularly avoid it. And my scar is doing great.  I do wear the silicon tape like almost 24/7. It’s almost 3 months now. I am 50kg 163cm. I have a very hollow upper chest, I know I am still recovering but I would have gone one size bigger so the width of implant is a little bigger and would fill up my upper chest. Or Mayb my implant is a little low. I am not sure .


----------



## meikei30

iamchangingalife said:


> hi, I have just went for consultation after a long wait of going 2 months.. and have decided to go ahead for the BA surgery. Any one can advise what are the things that we will have to prepare before the surgery ? eg. buying bras, any food to avoid etc ?
> Thank you all


Please ask your doctor/nurse what to prepare.  as for mine, they have a bra after surgery. And good to avoid? Hmm I did not avoid any food but I think if you r on any medication, u will have to stop it. If u recently recover from covid/cough do let your doctor know too.


----------



## meikei30

zhizhi said:


> Hi ladies! Can you please advise what bra to wear for the first 7 days and 1 month after the surgery? Typically there will be only 1 bra included in the BA package. Are we supposed to wear the same bra for first 7 days?


I was told to wear the same bra for the first week. 24/7 only when u shower u remove. After a week, I had a review to see how it was recovering, doc then advice what bra to move on. And then 1 month mark, another review and I was told to change to another kind of bra to give it a nice curve at the bottom. So I think it really depends on your doctor.


----------



## iamchangingalife

zhizhi said:


> Hi meikei30,
> Can you pls share what was your final size you chose? Was it joy? Do we need to avoidd seafood and black sauce?
> My ops will be 1nov, left 330, right 400, joy and i hope will look proportionate for my overall size 158cm, 50kg.


Hi zhizhi, how was ur recovery ? I did mine yesterday, I am doing Motiva Joy and my left is 320cc and right is 380cc and I hope the pain and sore will subside soon.


----------



## zhizhi

iamchangingalife said:


> Hi zhizhi, how was ur recovery ? I did mine yesterday, I am doing Motiva Joy and my left is 320cc and right is 380cc and I hope the pain and sore will subside soon.


Hello iamchaningalife, speedy recovery to you! Yesterday just went for my post op review. Recovery seems on right track. Though my left 330cc, right 400cc, i still feel that my right still look smaller than left. I had stomach swelling and water retention after the surgery and put on extra 4kg. Only day 6 onwards, weight starting to drop bit by bit.
I was told to continue to wear support bra or uniqlo 3D hold bra. But i forgot to ask what bra to wear for the night while sleeping 
Can someone please advise what type of sleep bra for the night and where to buy? What is tight tank?


----------



## meikei30

zhizhi said:


> Hello iamchaningalife, speedy recovery to you! Yesterday just went for my post op review. Recovery seems on right track. Though my left 330cc, right 400cc, i still feel that my right still look smaller than left. I had stomach swelling and water retention after the surgery and put on extra 4kg. Only day 6 onwards, weight starting to drop bit by bit.
> I was told to continue to wear support bra or uniqlo 3D hold bra. But i forgot to ask what bra to wear for the night while sleeping
> Can someone please advise what type of sleep bra for the night and where to buy? What is tight tank?


Rest well! It’s a long recovering journey. Just embrace it  remember, after all it’s a surgery so it will take a couple of months to recover.

Best to ask your doctor on what bra to wear, cause different ppl have different implants/recovery/technique. So u will probably need different bra for it?

As for me, my implants were both same size. Doc told me I could wear my uniqlo or go bra less. However he did advice not to always go braless as gravity will forever so it’s job to make it sag.  even natural breast will sag.

I did dual plane. And I have animation abnormalities.  those who did dual plane has same problem? Where the muscle will move the implant up and outwards when u make certain movement? When I wear a sexy low cut dress, people will be able to see if I make big movements or even when I cut my steak, my breast will dance along . Not the jiggle movement, but Looks more like the muscle flexed and relax, flex and relax when I cut.


----------



## mushroompie

Bobo0805 said:


> Hey Petitemacaron,
> 
> Been following this thread and very keen to find out your current situation and the clinic you went, Cosmacare.
> Cant DM cos I'm a new member. Are you feeling any unease? Did the doctor actually explain to u about animation deformity or capsular contraction etc? Like many here, The wait time as well as the high costs to see our local doctors is putting me off and I Wana explore other options. I am currently also checking out the korean doctors.


Dear Bobo0805,

My previous account @chickenpie had been suspended for some reason however here to update you on my operation with CosmaCare yesterday and this is the breakdown of their breast augmentation cost. The sizes I opted for were 255/275cc as I’m only 38kg.

139,000thb + 10,000thb (funnel technique)

The price mentioned has included the item as below.

* Consultation Fees
* 24 lists of blood tests (must be able to have the blood test at least 2 days before the surgery)
* General Anesthesia fees (performed by an anesthesiologist)
* Surgery room with JCI certified
* Support garment
* Recovery room and nursing fees
* Snacks and medications
* Medications after surgery
* One-Year warranty for incision infections, wound dehiscence and silicone leakage.
* Post surgery follow-up fees (7, 14, 45 Days)


----------



## tvxqgirl

meikei30 said:


> Rest well! It’s a long recovering journey. Just embrace it  remember, after all it’s a surgery so it will take a couple of months to recover.
> 
> Best to ask your doctor on what bra to wear, cause different ppl have different implants/recovery/technique. So u will probably need different bra for it?
> 
> As for me, my implants were both same size. Doc told me I could wear my uniqlo or go bra less. However he did advice not to always go braless as gravity will forever so it’s job to make it sag.  even natural breast will sag.
> 
> I did dual plane. And I have animation abnormalities.  those who did dual plane has same problem? Where the muscle will move the implant up and outwards when u make certain movement? When I wear a sexy low cut dress, people will be able to see if I make big movements or even when I cut my steak, my breast will dance along . Not the jiggle movement, but Looks more like the muscle flexed and relax, flex and relax when I cut.



hi @meikei30 , i wanted to reply you to let you know you're not alone. i dont have animation deformity yet, but i do think my boobs dont look as natural as people who naturally have big boobs, like there is that jiggle movement you mentioned which my boobs definitely don't really do either.


----------



## meikei30

tvxqgirl said:


> hi @meikei30 , i wanted to reply you to let you know you're not alone. i dont have animation deformity yet, but i do think my boobs dont look as natural as people who naturally have big boobs, like there is that jiggle movement you mentioned which my boobs definitely don't really do either.


Ahhh ic. I definitely can’t go gym to do any upper body strength training. I tried push up, my breast flexed as the muscle that is covering the implant moved it. So it moved outwards towards my arm.  even when I open drawers or cooking or cutting meat, the muscle flexed and u could feel and see the breast moved up and down and side ways too.


----------



## tvxqgirl

meikei30 said:


> Ahhh ic. I definitely can’t go gym to do any upper body strength training. I tried push up, my breast flexed as the muscle that is covering the implant moved it. So it moved outwards towards my arm.  even when I open drawers or cooking or cutting meat, the muscle flexed and u could feel and see the breast moved up and down and side ways too.


Could this be animation abnormality? I really think you should consult your surgeon and ask them if anything can be done...


----------



## queenofase

I'd like to share my experience with Dr Tan YC today. He's a really nice talkative guy, straightforward and tells you what you need to know. Emphasizes that anything else outside of the info he gives in ******** . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is the consultation room . It feels like a cafe feeling. He will ask you why do you want to do BA first. My reasons were cuz of breast feeding deflation n just want nicer look. After the consultation, nurse Phyllis took my pictures for the 3d scan. Dr Tan then came in to chat about what kind of sizes I can go for. With a BWD of 11 cm , not so skinny arms and I have enough breast tissue ( I think I'm a B ) , he recommended me to do over muscle placement with either 265 demi or 315 full . 


No obligations no hard selling here. Nurse Phyllis explained every amount you will be paying for. Ergo 1 and ergo 2joy, to me honestly is no difference in feel. But I'm not the sensitive kinda person. ergo 1 is roughly $15500+gst, ergo joy needs $3000 more. 

I proceeded to choose the surgery date in Jan. This was my experience with SW1.


----------



## meikei30

tvxqgirl said:


> Could this be animation abnormality? I really think you should consult your surgeon and ask them if anything can be done...


I did. He said to give it more time to settle. So far, 3 months plus now. So I hope it gets better


----------



## missyqiqi

Ladies, I want to check if any of you done both BA + fat grafting? If have can share your experience?


----------



## Forbearing

Hi, just checking. Do you all have pimples around the breast area after the procedure?


----------



## tvxqgirl

Forbearing said:


> Hi, just checking. Do you all have pimples around the breast area after the procedure?


not for me!!


----------



## yzle

petitemacaron said:


> Update after 1 week
> 
> Recap: I did my BA in Bangkok, at Cosmacare Clinic last Monday (11 Apr 22). Motiva Ergonomix 1 dual-plane method, 149,000 baht inclusive of everything. Additional surgical bra purchase @ 1,450 baht.
> 
> Day 0: Surgery day (Monday)
> ---------------------------------
> I think it could be because of the morphine and Local Anesthesia injected in me that didn't make me feel too much pain, just soreness from my apparent 500 push-ups.. haha. Had to sleep upright, couldn't get out of bed and needed someone to lift me off the bed each time I want to get out to go to the bathroom. I had my partner with me along for the trip!
> 
> Day 1 & 2 Post-Surgery (Tuesday & Wednesday)
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Omg the soreness was horrible! I would rate the scale 7.5/10 man and I would like to think I have a high tolerance of pain. It was REALLY TIGHT! I am pretty skinny and my boobs were like A cup before the surgery. I did 315ccs and I think my skin and muscles really needed to stretch. My back was aching really bad, doc says it's normal, because it's connected to the chest muscle.
> They gave me paracetamol, ibuprofen and tramadol. Tramadol is the optional painkiller but it sucks because it doesn't help with the pain, and if I take it without eating enough food for my meal - I will vomit which I did. Surprisingly vomiting didn't affect my chest ache lol.
> Also, after the surgery I was really bloated and looked super pregnant lol, pregnant with air. Remember to prepare some medication for that! The clinic staff recommended me ENO fruit salt. I found that it helped me with the constipation without nausea.
> 
> Day 3 Post-Surgery (Thursday)
> -----------------------------------
> I woke up at 4 am and was in extreme pain (tightness + muscle soreness mostly at my back) and I couldn't move. Badly needed the bathroom and had to wake my partner up to lift me off the bed. I sat upright on the couch to fall asleep after taking ibuprofen, paracetamol AND tramadol. At this point I finished all the prescribed painkillers lol. As soon as the clinic opened at 8 am, I called them and told them I was in a lot of pain and wanted to come to see the doc which they asked me to come down immediately! So I did and omg what was causing me so much pain was the additional pink bandage that they wrapped over on top of the surgical bra. It was supposed to be removed on Day 2 but I overlooked my Line message and didn't remove it, hence the tightness. Doctor prescribed me another painkiller which was even more effective, but at this point it was kinda useless because this was the final day I felt any pain - and according to the docs, nurses and staff, the most painful day before it subsides. (the nurses and staff have all gone through BA!!!) Doc gave me a jab of "dynestat" and I immediately felt better.
> Additional medication prescribed that I had to go to the pharmacy to buy because they didn't have it at the clinic: Arcoxia 120mg, Norgesic (muscle relaxant)
> * you can buy them without prescription in Thai pharmacies, so if you're intending to do BA, maybe get these medication beforehand to help you!!!
> These meds really helped with my pain and muscle soreness, I was feeling completely alright (except for a tiny bit of soreness that was minimal and bearable) after.
> 
> Day 4 Post-Surgery (Friday)
> -------------------------------
> I was feeling so alright with the new meds prescribed to me that I went out for the entire day and even checked in to a new hotel, LOL. Had a beauty day, and then some cafe-hopping, restaurant-hopping, shopping even!
> 
> Day 6 Post-Surgery (Sunday)
> --------------------------------
> Went for my follow-up with the doctor, everything went well! My wounds were healing really well. I don't feel any pain at all anymore. Muscle soreness is minimal. My breasts are still swollen and high, doc says I will have to wait for 6 weeks before I can change into a normal bra, and for 3 months for it to fully drop and fluff. I have another follow-up in a month's time, which included a free breast massage but the hassle of flying over is deterring me lol so she agreed to a video call for the follow-up.
> I flew back to SG after a few hours! I saw Nicole Choo's video about how she had issues with car rides and recommended against flying overseas for BA because the implants may move... honestly I had no such issues. Car rides were alright for me throughout. No feeling of implants moving. Was alright on the plane too, no crazy implant moving issues! I guess it has to do with the brand of implants you do as well? Motiva's surface is better imo, I have felt both Mentor and Motiva implants. I really think Motiva is world-class at this stage!!!
> 
> Day 9 Post-Surgery (Wednesday, Today, NOW)
> ---------------------------------------------------
> I honestly feel alright now, just some muscle soreness on my back but that's normal. And very very bearable. If you feel achy just slap on a salonpas plaster haha. I can already raise my arms to shower and wash my hair, but I try not to do it too much/raise too high. I still ask my partner for help to reach for items at home if it's too high. Don't wanna risk anything lol, at least not for the next 5 weeks! (1 week down, 5 to go~)
> 
> Let me know if there are any questions regarding BA in BKK! I'll be happy to help anywhere I can~ I spent $6K SGD (not inclusive of flights and hotels) and I think it's really worth it compared to what I'd pay in SG!


Hello! Thanks so much for sharing your experience, now I am considering to go to Cosmacare for a BA. I’m new on this forum so I’m not too sure how I can pm you or reach out to you. If it’s possible, can you share your doctor with me as well as any before and aft pics (esp now that it has been a couple months!) I have reached out to the clinic and they shared that they have 3 different doctors performing the surgery. Rlly hope I can speak to you to know more about your experience, thankuu in advance


----------



## Mata sepek

petitemacaron said:


> omg good luck babe! Yes 315cc full (mine is motiva 1) is not thaaaat big. Full C cup for me. I’m 160 cm, 46kg. My frame size is 71 cm. Can’t wait for you to do yours!!


Hi, I intend to do my BA in Cosmacare too! Happy to see your review here! May I know did u do the x ray in Sg or in bkk? It’s only when you arrived bkk then you get to try on the material or you have tried it before at other clinics?


----------



## Mata sepek

yzle said:


> Hello! Thanks so much for sharing your experience, now I am considering to go to Cosmacare for a BA. I’m new on this forum so I’m not too sure how I can pm you or reach out to you. If it’s possible, can you share your doctor with me as well as any before and aft pics (esp now that it has been a couple months!) I have reached out to the clinic and they shared that they have 3 different doctors performing the surgery. Rlly hope I can speak to you to know more about your experience, thankuu in advance


I’m also keen to know which doctor is good from Cosmacare


----------



## hellokittycai

Hi All

This forum thread has been helpful so far for me before my op so I want to contribute back and help other ladies out there.

I just did my op at Cosmacare @bkk with Dr Sommath(Neung)

The doc and nurse was good in reassuring me everything will be okay and fine before I go under GA. I don’t remember when I knock out either.

I am 160cm, 55kg, no breastfeed/Kids, doc recommended me 355cc Motiva Ergonomix Full + top up keller funnel sleeve technique. 

Note that I am almost totally flat before my op, i can’t fully fill A cup too.

I am now in Day 2 post op - still very sore and tight, hard to breathe fully as well. I have mentally prepared myself it will be painful as I dont have much volume in the first place. I am eating the panadol every 3-4hrs now to make sure the pain doesn’t kick in. 

Doc says I will end up being a small C - which is what I wanted. Hope it continues to heal well.

Total cost was 149,000 baht.

I did my xray in SG as I can claim under my company’s medical policy. Blood test I did in Cosmacare clinic. 

Anything can feel free to ask me!


----------



## sinmeister

Mata sepek said:


> Hi, I intend to do my BA in Cosmacare too! Happy to see your review here! May I know did u do the x ray in Sg or in bkk? It’s only when you arrived bkk then you get to try on the material or you have tried it before at other clinics?


Hihi

I am doing my surgery with cosmacare in bkk on 9th Jan. Where will you be staying? Did you get any medical insurance just in case of medical emergencies and expenses?


----------



## sinmeister

hellokittycai said:


> Hi All
> 
> This forum thread has been helpful so far for me before my op so I want to contribute back and help other ladies out there.
> 
> I just did my op at Cosmacare @bkk with Dr Sommath(Neung)
> 
> The doc and nurse was good in reassuring me everything will be okay and fine before I go under GA. I don’t remember when I knock out either.
> 
> I am 160cm, 55kg, no breastfeed/Kids, doc recommended me 355cc Motiva Ergonomix Full + top up keller funnel sleeve technique.
> 
> Note that I am almost totally flat before my op, i can’t fully fill A cup too.
> 
> I am now in Day 2 post op - still very sore and tight, hard to breathe fully as well. I have mentally prepared myself it will be painful as I dont have much volume in the first place. I am eating the panadol every 3-4hrs now to make sure the pain doesn’t kick in.
> 
> Doc says I will end up being a small C - which is what I wanted. Hope it continues to heal well.
> 
> Total cost was 149,000 baht.
> 
> I did my xray in SG as I can claim under my company’s medical policy. Blood test I did in Cosmacare clinic.
> 
> Anything can feel free to ask me!


Hi babe

Which hotel did you stay in? Did you book a hotel near Nuanchan or in Central bkk? Also did you get any kind of insurance?


----------



## hellokittycai

sinmeister said:


> Hi babe
> 
> Which hotel did you stay in? Did you book a hotel near Nuanchan or in Central bkk? Also did you get any kind of insurance?


I am staying in Amarantha Hotel, near Huay Kwang. About 30mins drive to Clinic. But if your op is in the morning, do press for grab 20mins in advance. 

I only have normal travel insurance. Nothing specific for BA


----------



## sinmeister

hellokittycai said:


> I am staying in Amarantha Hotel, near Huay Kwang. About 30mins drive to Clinic. But if your op is in the morning, do press for grab 20mins in advance.
> 
> I only have normal travel insurance. Nothing specific for BA


Thanks for headsup! Did you get the hotel staff to change your dressings etc? Nicha from cosmacare was sharing that if i needed help to change the dressing i could get the hotel to do it.

But is it even necessary?
I am ao excited and nervous.

I will be alone on this trip and just want to be sure i have it all covered.


----------



## hellokittycai

sinmeister said:


> Thanks for headsup! Did you get the hotel staff to change your dressings etc? Nicha from cosmacare was sharing that if i needed help to change the dressing i could get the hotel to do it.
> 
> But is it even necessary?
> I am ao excited and nervous.
> 
> I will be alone on this trip and just want to be sure i have it all covered.


There is no dressing to be changed thou for BA. I would highly recommend you get a friend to accompany you for first few days at least. Because even I had help of my friend, I also felt helpless day 1&2 because arms movement are very limited.


----------

